# Wenn Euer Char ein Boss wär....



## yves1993 (30. März 2009)

Hallöle mal wieder Buffies^^

Also, erstmal vorweg, JA diesen Thread gibts auch auf der WoW- Europe seite, aber da nicht alle die hier sind dort lesen, wollt ich den Thread ma hier eröffnen =) 

Also pls nur eure kreativen Ideen statt flames dass macht doch nur die Ambiance kaputt =(

Na dann...: Stellt Euch mal vor, Euer Charackter sei ein Boss, und überlegt Euch, welche Boss- Emotes ihr sagen würdet =D 
Folgende Kategorien: 
Aggro:
Ein Spieler stirbt:
Spezialattacke:
Enrage:
Tod:

Hoffe auch hier auf nette Ideen, so zum Lachen und was noch dazu gehört...^^ Es können teilweise bestehende Sprüche sein, aber selbst überlegte, oder Anspielungen auf irgendetwas sind gern gesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (30. März 2009)

Aggro: Y helo thar!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Hurr Durr
Spezialattacke: Shoop da whoop
Enrage: FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU
Tod: I am... An hero! *suicide*


----------



## darling - bealgun (30. März 2009)

Aggro: You got it!
Ein Spieler stirbt: I did it!
Spezialattacke: U want it?
Enrage: Aye Caramba!
Tod: God damnit!


----------



## Mirodas (31. März 2009)

Ich finde den Thread lustig, schön kreativ sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mal vorneweg: Mein Charakter ist ein Trollhunter und dementsprechend nimmt er sein Gorillapet namens "Gilette", welches selbstverständlich mitgetankt werden muss und auf Befehl des Charakters immer wieder mal nen zufälligen Spieler anstürmt.

Aggro: "Komm' schon, lauf' in meine Falle, Alter!"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Zerfetzt und rasiert, Maaaann!"
Spezialattacke: "Jäger rot, Gegner tot!"
Enrage: "Trolle flippen aus, Mann!"
Tod: "Todstellen...widerstanden..."


----------



## Saberclaw (31. März 2009)

Aggro: No touch!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Forgiveee meee! I'm nothing, but miserable slime!! Pls, forgive me?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spezialattacke: Change? Anybody spare some change?! NO?! well then go to hell...
Enrage: Fear my wrap! ... although it's kind of... tasty
Tod: I will never die!!!! - Oh...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2009)

Mh mein char ist ein Tankpala und zwar ein Zwerg!.. wär nett wenn sich da die melees die zähne ausbeißen würden ^^

Aggro: "Shpürt die Macht des Schildesh!"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Huch!? Naja dash war nicht der einzige!"
Spezialattacke: "Darfsh ein bisschen mehr shein?"
Enrage: "Flügelshen!.. hicks"
Tod: "Bubble... Ruhestein..verdammt Abklingzeit!" ( bei 1% bubblet er sich und wenn die bubble abgelaufen ist kann das restliche Prozent runtergehauen werden)


----------



## Anburak-G (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Hast Du'n Problem? Geh weiter!*
Ein Spieler stirbt: Da waren's nur noch >Zahleinfügen<
Spezialattacke: Noch'n Problem?*
Enrage: Leeeeeerrrrrooooooyyyy
Tod: Besser isses!*

*In Memory of Kiez Kalle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. März 2009)

Also ich hab hier mal ideen zu einem UD:
Aggro: "Hey gib mir meinen Arm wieder!"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Ein neuer Verlassener MUAHAHA!"
Spezialattacke: "The True and evil ìmbâróxx0r attackz!"
Enrage: "Mir wird langweilig...."
Tod "Haha! Ihr könnt mir nix tun ich bin untot!"


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (31. März 2009)

Agggro: Auf ein Wort [Spielername]...
Ein Spieler stirbt: EXE-CUTE
Spizialattake: CHAAAAARGE !
Enrage: Nun denn, lasset die Spiele beginnen
Tod: AUÄÄÄ


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (31. März 2009)

Oui das ist mal nice^^ 

Also wenn mein Char ein Boss wäre, wäre er in einer Instanz wie Zul Gurub eine Art Jägerboss mit vielen Ads.

Aggro: Lasst meine Katzen in Ruhe!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Jaaa. Noch mehr Futter für meine Schätzchen.
Spezialattacke: Zerfleischen!
Enrage: SPÜRT DEN ZORN DER BESTIEN!
Tod: Ich....habe.....versagt...


----------



## Sypher (31. März 2009)

Da ich eine Elfendruidin spiele, werden die Emotes sehr naturbezogen sein (hoffentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Weiterhin werde ich NUR in Elfengestalt bleiben (die Druidenformen sind Add´s die IM Kampf gerufen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aggro: Ich bedauere, dass ihr uneinsichtig seid! Doch nun werdet ihr meinen Zorn zu spüren bekommen.... und mit ihm die WUT DER GESAMMTEN WELT!!!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich werde für deine Seele beten und deinen Körper der Natur zurückgeben... doch zuerst, werde ich mich auch um deine restlichen Freunde kümmern!

Spezialattacke: Freunde! Wächter! Kommt und beschützt eure Herrin! (Dann werden die Druidenaspekte gerufen! Katze (Nahkampfschaden) Bär (Massig Rüstung und verrringt gegnerische AP/Zaubermacht) Moonkin (Random-aggro mit Zauberangriffen) und natürlich ein Bäumchen (Heilaura + Hots)

Enrage: Die Welt selbst will euch nicht mehr auf ihrem Antliz sehen! Ich werde ihre Hand sein und euch Vernichten!

Tod: Ich... nein... die Natur... hat sich... geirrt... ich war die Bedrohung... Helden... ich lege... das Schicksal... der Welt... in eure Hände! ... Führt es gut... *stirbt*


----------



## mortell (31. März 2009)

so ich zock nen blood11 wl namens Sînsemîlea, und da Sensimilea eine sorte eines bestimmten gewächses ist (den name aber schon nen ally hatte -.-) erstelle ich einfach ne neue klasse. einfach die wow klassen als bosse nehmen wird ja langweilig. somit ist es also ein blood11 rasta mit langen haaren läusen usw...
seine spezial attacke ist der "grand bong slämm" bei dem ein spieler random eine pfeiffe in sein inventar geschleudert bekommt und diese so schnell wie möglich "tot" rauchen muss, wenn das nicht geschafft wird healt sich der boss um 10%

Aggro: you want my dope?
Ein Spieler stirbt: kill it, crush it, smoke it!
Spezialattacke:  cann you kick it?
Enrage: now i`ll smoke you all *muhahahahahaha*
Tod:   .... because i got high....

(ja in meinem hirn gehen kranke sachen vor sich...)


----------



## yves1993 (31. März 2009)

Hehe rofl^^ Schon sehr gute Ideen für den Anfang =)
Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincien (31. März 2009)

hmm 

Spieler stirbt -> " Silence! I kill you" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietziboy (31. März 2009)

Aggro:                     Wer wagt es mich beim scheissen zu stören???
Ein Spieler stirbt:      Ich werde auf <name>s Grab pinkeln!
Spezialattacke:         Hier meine Superattacke, sie wird euch alle töten, nur in dem total unwahrscheinlichen Fall dass ihr auf dem blauen Kreis steht macht ihr fortan doppelt soviel Schaden, ich bin ja soooo clever!!!!
Enrage:                    Meine Mutter ist WAS???
Tod:                         Ich werde...        zurückkehren...        ...und zwar nach dem nächsten ID-Reset!!


----------



## Flash Shock (31. März 2009)

mortell schrieb:


> so ich zock nen blood11 wl namens Sînsemîlea, und da Sensimilea eine sorte eines bestimmten gewächses ist (den name aber schon nen ally hatte -.-) erstelle ich einfach ne neue klasse. einfach die wow klassen als bosse nehmen wird ja langweilig. somit ist es also ein blood11 rasta mit langen haaren läusen usw...
> seine spezial attacke ist der "grand bong slämm" bei dem ein spieler random eine pfeiffe in sein inventar geschleudert bekommt und diese so schnell wie möglich "tot" rauchen muss, wenn das nicht geschafft wird healt sich der boss um 10%
> 
> Aggro: you want my dope?
> ...



Rooofl xD
du hörst zu viel afroman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




richtig geiler thread, weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortell (31. März 2009)

Flash schrieb:


> Rooofl xD
> du hörst zu viel afroman
> 
> 
> ...




was? wer? ich? NIIIIIEEEEEMAAAAAAALS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit: bin pennen hoffe hier steht morgen früh noch mehr krankes zeug xD


----------



## suchtihh (31. März 2009)

mortell schrieb:


> so ich zock nen blood11 wl namens Sînsemîlea, und da Sensimilea eine sorte eines bestimmten gewächses ist (den name aber schon nen ally hatte -.-) erstelle ich einfach ne neue klasse. einfach die wow klassen als bosse nehmen wird ja langweilig. somit ist es also ein blood11 rasta mit langen haaren läusen usw...
> seine spezial attacke ist der "grand bong slämm" bei dem ein spieler random eine pfeiffe in sein inventar geschleudert bekommt und diese so schnell wie möglich "tot" rauchen muss, wenn das nicht geschafft wird healt sich der boss um 10%
> 
> Aggro: you want my dope?
> ...




sehr schöne idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte mehr sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priggi (31. März 2009)

*Aggro:* Für Beulen in der Rüstung, einen Schritt vortreten!

*Ein Spieler stirbt:* Hier rein, Hereinspaziert. Nochmal dabei sein, nochmal Frei sein. Jetzt oder nie, Sieg oder Spielabbruch! Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht.
*
Spezialattacke:* Nur weil ihr es noch nie gesehen habt, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht existiert!

*Enrage:* Den roten KNopf nur drücken, wenn ich es sage. ... JETZT!

*Tod:* Nur die Besten Sterben jung!


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Silence I kill you!
Ein Spieler stirbt: I killed you whahaha!
Spezialattacke: "This is Spartatritt"
Enrage: I am going wild!
Tod: You are a lucker!


----------



## yves1993 (31. März 2009)

mh...ich hätte eigentlich auch als Idee für den Tod: Nerf...Spieler!! ...urgh... *tot*
oder als anfang: Schon wieder Mittwoch?


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (31. März 2009)

Bei meinem Ork Krieger " Schlotzer" wäre das so. Er is dan aber nur ein Boss für die Allys weil er auf der Seite der Horde ist... 
er sollte vom Schwierrigkeitsgrad her ein t9 boss sein und es sollte für die Horde auch einen Horde only boss geben sodass sich das ausgleicht. 

Aggro: Wollt ihr mich verarschen?
Ein Spieler stirbt: mhpfff... war das alles? erbärmlich.
Enrage: Nun bin ich Wütend!!!
Tod: Ich habe meinen ... Kriegshäuptling... entäuscht *umfall*
hp: 8 Millionen heroisch 12 millionen

Phase 1.: "Schlotzer, Der Spalter" erscheint und wartet auf den Angriff des Raids. Brav verprügelt er den Tank und Spaltet den second tank ( Maintank kassiert ca. 5k pro hit 1.4 speed... spalten macht 6k alle 4 sekunden auf den Main und Second tank). alle 30 Sekunden wirkt er Klingensturm und rusht aggrolos durch den raid, wobei er natürlich weniger Schaden macht... ca. jede Sekunde 2k an bis zu 5 umstehenden Leuten. wenn er 50% erreicht geht er in Phase 2 über.

Phase 2.: Zwei Orc Schamanen Tauchen auf und beschäftigen den Raid Mit Kettenblitzen, Blitzschild, Schwachen aber massig Geisterwölfen. Schlotzer Wartet derweil hinten und wird von einem dritten nicht angreifbaren Schamanen auf 75% geheilt. Sobald Schlotzer wieder auf 75% ist verschwinden die 3 Schamanen. Schlotzer Greift wieder in den Kampf ein Begleitet von 2 Frostwölfen die von offkriegern/todesrittern Retris und auch tanks getankt werden können.
aber die tanks sollten sich auf Schlotzer Konzentrieren da er das gleiche macht wie in Phase 1. erreicht er 30% kommt Phase 3

Phase 3.: Die Drei Schamanen tauchen auf und frieren den ganzen Raid ein. Thrall taucht auf und man sieht wie er Schlotzer einen enrage buff gibt. Thrall und die Schamanen Teleportieren sich weg und Schlotzer greift wieder an und der Raid taut auf. Schlotzer Macht jetzt alle 10 Sekunden nen 4 sekunden wirbelwind wo jede sekunde 4k an allen Umliegenden gemacht wird. Nahkämpfer sollten dann immer früh genug weggehen. Er kündigt diese Attacke durch "Ihr sollt meinen Axtwirbel spüren!" an.-- PHASE 4 !NUR IM HEROISCHEN MODUS! andernfalls gibt es keine Phase 4. Bei 5% beginnt Phase 4

Phase 4.: Hier sollte alles an Maximal dmg rausgehauen werden den jede Sekunde stürmt schlotzer einen zufälligen Spieler an und verursacht 50k was keiner überlebt. er muss da so schnell wie möglich Sterben.

Nachdem Schlotzer tot ist. ob nun im heroischen oder 10er Modus taucht Thrall und seine 3 Schamanen auf und bekämpfen euch aus Rache. Die Schamanen die sehr schwach sind ( jeweils nur 500k leben, Heroisch 800k) müssen zuerst getötet werden da Sie thrall immer heilen. sie heilen sich aber nicht gegenseitig. Thrall macht hin und wieder ein erdbeeben, Instant Kettenblitzschlag aber sonst ist er recht schwach ( 2 millionen leben, heroisch 4 millionen) wenn er 30% erreicht teleportiert er sich weg und hinterlässt ne loot truhe.

Mein Lieblings dropp daraus ist 

Legendär
"Schlotzer's Schädelspalter"
Zweihändig                 ---- Axt
1117 - 1412                 ---- 4.00
266.0 dps

+150 Stärke
+80 Beweglichkeit
+170 Ausdauer

"erhöht Trefferwertung um 86"
"erhöht Tempowertung um 120"


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

da ich nicht nur WoW mag, sondern auch ein filmfan bin, dachte ich, ich nehme mal ein paar filmzitate...


Aggro: "Redest Du mit mir? Du laberst mich an? Du laberst MICH an?? Kann es sein, daß Du mich meinst, Du redest mit mir? Ich bin der einzige, der hier ist...!"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Hasta la vista, Baby."
Spezialattacke: "5-Punkte Pressur, Herz-explosions Technik"
Enrage: "Ba-Da-Boooom! Mächtiger Ba-Da-Boooom!"
Tod: "Der Tod lächelt ein Mann täglich an, doch alles was ein Mann machen kann, ist zurücklächeln."


----------



## Cypress2308 (31. März 2009)

Aggro : "Hahaha! Welcome to Heeeeell!"
Ein Spieler stirbt : "Poor Maggot!"
Enrage :"Wanna play?!"
Tod :"Wh-Wh-What !? .. N-N-N-NOO!! NOW YOU'VE GOT AWAKED THE TRUE DEMONS!! ROT IN HELL!"


----------



## yves1993 (31. März 2009)

Hehe wie gesagt, es kann ruhig alles vorhanden sein =) Je mehr desto besser und kreativer/ abwechslungsreicher *g*

Achja...wo seid ihr denn Ihr Mod' s? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Los Los, keine Scheu, will Beiträge von ALLEN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (31. März 2009)

Mein boss wär natürlich ein blutelf hexenmeister ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aggro: ah...perfekt ! weitere narren die der macht der legion ins auge blicken werden ! ihr werdet sehen wie unser neuer angriff auf azeroth beginnen wird ! und diesesmal...gewinnen WIR !

Ein Spieler stirbt: ja ! sterbt ! eure seele wird einen weiteren soldaten helfen in diese welt zu kommen ! 
[ein dämon erscheint]

Spezialattacke: GENUG ! spührt die ganze macht der legion ! 
[ab 75 % verwandelt sich der elf in einen dämon...ab jetzt erscheinen zonen der leere (die schwarzen kreise am boden) , schattenblitze fliegen durch die gegend...]

Spezialattacke 2: wie ein sturm werden wir über das land herfallen ! 
[ab 50% erscheinen mehrere legionportale...aus ihnen strömen mit der zeit immer mehr dämonen]

Enrage: eure einzige chance war erfolglos ! euer leben endet ! unser feldzug beginnt !

Tod: unmöglich...woher nehmen diese normalen sterblichen nur die kraft uns zu besiegen !? wir sind doch die unbesiegbare legion ! wir sind...größer...stärker...
[boss wird zusammen mit allen anderen dämonen zurück durch die portale aus azeroth verbannt...]

das ganze ist natürlich ein raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adri m (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Problem oder was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Spieler stirbt: Da geht er (Spielername) down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spezial atacke: Special Tirick
Enrage : ihr geht mir alle aufn sack 
Tod: Immer auf die Bosse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guter Thread weiter so


----------



## Thedynamike (31. März 2009)

Aggro: "Verschwindet einfach und lasst mich in Ruhe!"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Das zum Thema 'Siegen'..."
Spezialattacke: <Vanish> "Verlasst Euch niemals auf Eure Sinne!"
Enrage: "Genug. Das ganze hat hier und jetzt ein Ende."
Tod: "Eindrucks... <röchel>...voll!"


----------



## colia (31. März 2009)

Moin 



Aggro: Hier kommt Jonny

Ein Spieler stirbtob is leider im Urlaub

Spezialattakeas wird nur eine Fleischwunde  (etwas abgewandelt aus Ritter der Kokusnuss)

Enrage:Äaaaaaalllllllllll

Tod:Nein (mit der Stimme von Homer)


----------



## Sir Wagi (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Das war taktisch unklug, Soldat !
Ein Spieler stirbt: Folgt wie die Lemminge !
Spezialattacke: Mega-Todes-Schlag-of-Death-la-Morte deluxe mit Gewicht, Glocke und Gejammer ...
Enrage: Jezz reicht´s aber ... Ich hab  genug von euch Gimps ! L2P !
Tod: NEEEEEIIIIIIN ! Ihr seid zu overpowered ! Ich wechsle den Realm ! Und nun lootet meine pixeligen Überreste ...

Irgendwie so ^^ ...

Und der Boss is die Reinkarnation des grossen MIMIMI *lol*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (31. März 2009)

Aggro:Zeit zu spielen!
Ein Spieler stirbt:Nicht mehr spielen?
Spezialattacke:Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein *träller*
Enrage:Sry muss weg!
Tod:Ich will ne Revanche *heul*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulldoz (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Round 1! FIGHT!

Ein Spieler stirbt: MEINE RUNDE !

Spezialattacke: BÄM !  10er Combo voll ins Gesicht !

Enrage: GODLIKE ! CHEAT ON ! HARDMODUS ON !

Tod: Game Over...


----------



## Dusatori (31. März 2009)

hmmm... als holy Priest . . . . .

das ganz muss man sich mit einer überheblichen stimme ala Kel'thas vorstellen

AGGRO: "Ohhhaaaaa, da habt ihr Euch den Falschen genommen. Ihr werdet schon Sehen was ihr davon habt."

Ein Spieler stirbt: "Oh, ich glaube ich habe da etwas von euch kaputt gemacht *hönisches lachen*"

Spezialattacke: "Lernt was heist sich mit einem Diener der Heiligkeit anzulegen."

Erange: "Zeit euch in den Himmel zubefördern."

Tod: "Wie kann das nur sein ich war doch gesegnet. Oo"


----------



## Maine- (31. März 2009)

sooooo ^^


Aggro: Lauf ! Lauf um dein Leben !
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ab gehts in die Hölle !
Spezialattacke: Ich hab da was , wass grünes !
Enrage: Jetz werdet ihr den Zorn eines Hexers spühren !
Tod: Ich komme wieder ! Ich habe einen Seelenstein ihr Dummköpfe !
( ich bin nen 2 phasen boss XD )



^^


----------



## Warlock91 (31. März 2009)

Also ich wär n Mensch Hm..

Aggro: Dot, fear, Dot Dot.

Ein Spieler stirbt: Dots more Dots..

Spezialattacke: Dot gefällig ?

Enrage: *Gebrechen umskill* Dots, Dots, Dots, Dots, Dots..

Tod: NEIN , Fear wiederstanden


----------



## Hiliboy (31. März 2009)

Ich bin Untoter Schatten-Priester:

Aggro: DU bist also mein nächster Gegner?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Wo ist es denn nun, euer Licht? 
Spezialattacke: Unterschätzt micht lieber nicht! (Während er Mass-Gedankenschinden castet)
Enrage: Meine Geduld ist zuende! 
Tod: Ist es vorbei? (kniet nieder, verliert die Schattengestalt und stirbt)


----------



## Valnar93 (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Here little Chick'n

Ein Spieler stirbt: meh has teh mighty power

Spezialattacke: shooop da whooop

Enrage: u won't leech t7

Tod: heut is nich alle tage, ich komm wieder keine frage


----------



## Cmygo (31. März 2009)

Hiho,
dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu

*Aggro*: Narren, wie wollt ihr den besiegen, der dem Tod trotzt?
*Ein Spieler stirbt:* Keine Sorge, du wirst wieder"geboren" ... als hirnloser Sklave!
*Spezialattacke*: Es fließt nicht genug ... BLUT! 
*Enrage*: Törichte Sterbliche, ihr wisst ja gar nicht ... WIE GRAUSAM ICH SEIN KANN! <Diabolisches Lachen>
*Tod*: Mein Meister wird mich ... zurück- ... argh

Ja ich bin DK und es macht mir sehr viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Edit:*
Hallo nochmal,

ich habe mir gedacht ich baue das ganze mal ein bisschen weiter aus und erzähle noch einer wenig mehr über mich als Encounter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu Beginn des Kampfes sitze ich auf meinem Skelettpferd, bei Aggro steige ich ab und das Pferd charged in die Gruppe. Es muss gekillt werden bevor ich angegriffen werden kann.

*Skelettpferd*: 1Mio HP (Hero), 300K HP (Normal)
*Fähigkeiten*:
Anstürmen: Stürmt einer Spieler an, der weiter als 5 Meter entfernt ist.
Donnerknall: AoE-Schaden und wirft alle Spieler um.
Grausiges Wiehern: Feart alle Spieler für 5 Sekunden.

Wenn das Pferd stirbt, trete ich in den Kampf ein (_Phase1_) und beschwöre einen Ghul, der mich fortan unterstützen wird.

*Ghul*: 1Mio HP (Hero), 300K HP (Normal)
*Fähigkeiten*:
Anspringen: Springt einen Spieler an (Aggro.Reset).
Nagen: Betäubt einen nahen Spieler für 10 Sekunden .
Klaffende Wunde: Verringert erhaltene Heilung um 10% (Krankheit hält 20 Sekunden).
Alle Fähigkeiten haben 10 Sekunden Cooldown.

Nun zu mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Boss (Ich)*: 10Mio HP (Hero), 3Mio HP (Normal)
*Fähigkeiten*:
Blutpräsenz: Heilt sich alle 20 Sekunden um 5%. (Passiv)
Frostpräsenz: Erhöht den Global Cooldown aller Spieler um 0,5 Sekunden. (Passiv)
Unheilige Präsenz: Verringert, dass Debuffs dispellt werden können. (Passiv)
Blutseuche: Spieler erleiden alle 3 Sekunden 100 Naturschaden (Krankheit).
Totenerweckung: Gefallene Spieler werden unter meiner Kontrolle wieder auferstehen, können aber natürlich von Priestern gefesselt werden. Außerdem wird mein Ghul 15 Sekunden nachdem er gekillt wurde auf diese Weise zurückkommen (mit vollen HP).
*Spezialattacke *(erfolgt alle 30 Sekunden):
Pestilenz: Verteilt die Blutseuche auf allen Spielern und verdoppelt den Schaden von Blutseuche. Gefolgt von
Siedendes Blut: Alle erkrankten Ziele erleiden 15K Schaden.

Das war _Phase1 _sie endet bei 60%, dann wird mein Ghul enragen und fünffachen Schaden austeilen, weswegen er kurz zuvor sterben sollte.
In _Phase2 _wird eine Runenwaffe beschworen, die an meiner Seite kämpft.

*Runenwaffe*: 6Mio HP (Hero), 2Mio HP (Normal)
*Fähigkeiten*:
Herzstoß: Verringert erhaltene Heilung um 50%.
Entweihter Boden: In einem Umkreis von 20 Metern wird das Bewegungs-, Angriffs- und Zaubertempo um 50% verringert.

Ansonsten verläuft _Phase2 _wie _Phase1_.

_Phase3 _beginnt bei 30%. Die Runenwaffe verschwindet, dafür erscheint ein Skelettgreif (Flugmount), das mich durch den Raum fliegen lässt, während ich _Armee der Toten_ caste.

*Fähigkeiten*:
Armee der Toten: Es wird 1 Minute lang alle 2 Sekunde (alle 5 Sekunden auf Normal) ein Ghul aus dem Boden kriechen und die Gruppe angreifen, wer den Todesstoß bei einem Ghul erbringt wird von der Blutseuche gereinigt.

*Mini-Ghule*: 50K HP (Hero), 20K HP (Normal)

Nach einer Minute werde ich wieder vom Greif absteigen und _Phase4 _beginnt.

In _Phase4 _werde ich in einen _Mini-Enrage_ geraten, der meinen Schaden um 100% erhöht, um den verlorenen Schaden durch fehlende Pets und gereinigte Krankheiten zu kompensieren. Allerdings sind die Präsenzen noch immer aktiv und ich erhalte eine neue dazu.

*Fähigkeiten*:
Todespräsenz: Verringert alle 10 Sekunden die HP aller Spieler um 10%. (Passiv)

Der Rest ist einfaches, stupides Tank’n’Spank, mit hohen Schadensspitzen durch den _Mini-Enrage_.

Das wäre ich, wenn ich ein Boss in WoW wäre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG
C


----------



## Medulla (31. März 2009)

als Priesterin, könnte ich mich hierfür erwärmen:


Aggro: "Zerstöre meine Kreise nicht! "
nach Archimedes 

oder falls ich in einer hdz ini wäre: &#8222;Kommt herbei Menschen!&#8220; nach dem der Nahkampf begonnen hat:&#8222;Menschen habe ich zu mir gerufen, nicht Abschaum!&#8220; nach Diogenes von Sinope

Spieler stirbt: "Wen die Götter lieben, der stirbt jung"  
nach Menander 

oder:" Auf den Geist muss man schauen. Denn was nützt ein schöner Körper, wenn in ihm nicht eine schöne Seele wohnt."
Euripides

Spezialattacke: "Gib mir einen festen Punkt, und ich werde die Erde bewegen" 
nach Archimedes

Gruppenstun + "Predigt" :&#8222;Für diesen Logos aber, obgleich er ewig ist, gewinnen die Menschen kein Verständnis, weder ehe sie ihn vernommen noch sobald sie ihn vernommen. Alles geschieht nach diesem Logos, und doch gebärden sie sich wie Unerprobte, so oft sie es probieren mit solchen Worten und Werken, wie ich sie künde, ein jegliches nach seiner Natur zerlegend und deutend, wie sich&#8217;s damit verhält. Die anderen Menschen wissen freilich nicht, was sie im Wachen tun, wie sie ja auch vergessen, was sie im Schlafe tun"
nach Heraklit/Herakleitos

Enrage: "Freude an der Arbeit lässt das Werk trefflich geraten."
Aristoteles

Bossdown: "Das Schauereregendste aller Übel, der Tod, betrifft uns überhaupt nicht, wenn »wir« sind, ist der Tod nicht da; wenn der Tod da ist, sind »wir« nicht."

nach Epikur


----------



## Pharas (31. März 2009)

Zunächst einmal finde ich es recht traurig zu sehen, womit uns die meisten im Spiel bombadieren würden... reicht ja auch nicht, das einen Spieler mit dem ganzen verbalen Schrott vollkleistern, ala: imba, roxxor und pown und was weiß ich nciht alles, da würdens auch noch die Bosse tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu meiner Idee: Es wäre eine Raid-Instanz, in der 10 bzw. 25 Spieler eine 5er Gruppe treffen: ein Paladin als Tank, ein Priester als Heilklasse und als Schadensklassen: ein Magier, ein Krieger und ein Schurke. In beiden Varianten ist nur der Tank ein Boss und der Heiler hält sich und den Tank solange am Leben, bis die drei Schadensklassen tot sind, erst dann kann man den Heiler töten und dann ist es erst möglich den Boss zu töten. in der 10er Version heilt der Priester alle 25% um 10% und in der 25er Version alle 10% um 2-5% (hängt von der HP des Heilers ab).

Aggro: (Paladin) Diese Hallen sind heilig! WER SEID IHR, DASS IHR ES WAGT SIE ZU BETRETEN?! ... Oh, eine neue Gruppe von Helden, oder eher solchen, die es werden wollen. Nun denn, euch sei ein Versuch vergönnt mich zu töten, doch seid gewarnt: Scheitert ihr, so werde ich höchst selbst, euren Namen aus dem Gedächtnis der zeit streichen. Und nun, zieht eure Waffen, schärft euren Verstand und macht euch bereit... zu versagen.

Ein Spieler stirbt: Zufällige Aussage: (Priester) Wie stümperhaft, die Heiler in euren Reihen doch sind. (Paladin) Ist das Alles? Und ihr wollt Helden sein? (Krieger) Der Geschmack von Tod auf der Zunge ist einfach ... MEHR! (Magier) Ihr wart kein Widerstand für mich und meine Macht. (Schurke) Dabei habe ich mich nocht einmal angestrengt leise zu sein.

Spezialattacke: (Paladin) Spürt den Zorn des Lichts! [Eine Attacke ähnlich dem Strahl aus den Höhlen des Steins auf der Treppe; natürlich angepasst]

Spezial-Spezial: wenn beim 10er noch 5 Spieler leben, beim 25er noch 12 bzw 6 leben, belebt der Priester einen zufällig ausgewählten toten Spieler wieder mit den Worten: (Priester) So viele Tote auf eurer Seite ... so schnell ... lasst mich einem von euch zeigen, was für ein Gefühl es ist zweimal zu sterben.

Enrage: (Priester) Jetzt fangt endlich an, ihr Würmer: ICH LANGWEILE MICH!

Tod des Magiers: Mein Feuer ... erloschen. Meine Macht ... verloren.

Tod des Kriegers: Ihr? Mich? Das kann nicht sein.

Tod des Schurken: Mein Gift versagte ... warum ausgerechnet JETZT?!

Tod des Priesters: Warum habt ihr mich nicht beschützt (Name des Paladin)? (Paladin) Warum sollte ich? Die drei Ausgeburten der Dummheit sind tot und heilen... pah! Das kann ich mich auch selbst!

Tod des Paladins: Ihr habt es geschafft... ihr habt mich besiegt... sei es drum... doch mit meinem Tod... sind die Schatten wieder frei...


Dann bleiben der Gruppe 4min auf normal und 8min auf heroisch um sich zu beleben und den Leichnam des Bosses und seiner vier begleiter zu plündern, bevor sich ein Meer aus Schatten über den Boden legt. Eine Art schwarze Weihe, die im hinteren Ende anfängt und sich dann zum Ausgang hin ausbreitet und man bekommt, wie bei der Weihe Schaden, alle paar Sekunden... dem entkommen, wäre die Instanz erst geschafft.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre mal was anderes als immer dieses: Boss ist tot - fertig


----------



## Selenor (31. März 2009)

Ich spiele in der Hauptsache einen Schurken, der ist Kampf geskillt und wirds auch bleiben daher folgende Emotes:

_Aggro:_ "Kommt zu mir, und verschwindet in der Dunkelheit"
_Tod eines Spielers:_ "Nur ein Opfer mehr"
_Spezialattacken:_ "Spürt das wirbeln meiner Klingen" "Zeit zu verschwinden."
_Enrage:_ "Ihr habt mich lange genug belästigt, spürt meine Mordlust" _(im Gegensatz zur Mordlust eines Kampfschurken natürlich so lange bis jeder im Raum tot ist)
Tod:_ "Nun... gehe ich ein letztes Mal in die Dunkel..heit *röchel*"


----------



## Bloodyfury (31. März 2009)

Krieger

Aggro : Spühre denn Blutigen Furor !!!!
Spieler Tod : Das warst erst der Anfang...
Spezialattacke:Ihr seid hoffnungslos unterlegen !
Enrage: *Wirf 2 1Hand Waffen weg hohl 2Hand Waffe* Jetzt reichts,und nun lernt ihr Al´rabi die Runenwaffe kennen !!
Tod: Es ist .... noch nich vorbei .... ihr werdet alle st..... *umkippen*

Paladin

Aggro:Für das Heilige Licht
Spieler Tod :Eine Weitere Seele erlösst
Spezialattacke: Hammer der Gerechtigkeit (alle 10sek betäubt)
Enrage: *Gottesschild +Ruhestein* WENIGSTES IHR KRIEGT KEIN LOOT !!!!

Tod auslassen weil er ja nie kommen wir weil davor der ruhestein benutzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Törichter NARR! Ihr wagt es einen Gott herauszufordern?!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Das habt ihr nun davon, VERSAGER!

Spezialattacke:  Spürt meinen Zorn kleine Kreatur! <ne art hatefullstrike der den 2ten im aggro meter immer! für 25k trifft>

Enrage: Wusste ich es doch, ihr seid nicht gut genug. Grüsst eure Familie in der Hölle schwächlinge <höhnisches lachen>

Tod: Wie....konnte...das....passieren? .. Ihr seid wahrlich die Helden aus der Prophezeiuuuung..

---

Aggro: hör auf mich zu kitzeln!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Ihr werdet eure Kameraden gleich wiedersehen!

Spezialattacke: LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY <ein paladin kommt dazu der wie von der terrantel gebissen herumrennt, überall weihe hinlegt und ihn viele kleine drachen verfolgen. Leroy kann nicht getötet werden, bei 1% schmeisst er bubble an und nimmt den ruhestein.. Verabschiedet sich mit den worten: Tschuldi Cheffe, hab was vergessen.. die drachen müssen gebombt werden müsse > 

Spezialattacke2 : LEROY DU FAULER HUND, JETZ SCHAFF DEINEN HINTERN HER!! <der pala erscheint wieder, selbes spiel, nur diesmal hat der ruhestein CD .. er ist diesmal auch alleine, aber da er seinen HEILISCHEN HAMMER beim ersten mal vergessen hatte, hat er ihn diesmal dabei und teilt ordentlich schaden aus.. Divine Storm trifft bis zu 5 ziele die nah aneinander stehen mit insgesamt 100k schaden .. die grp die sich um ihn kümmert sollte also genug hp besitzen da der schaden sich aufteilt.. leroy hat 250k leben und bei 1% zündet er die bubble und heilt sich voll.. sollte er nach 5min dann nicht liegen ist seine bubble wieder bereit und es geht von vorne los ^^ und handauflegen hat er auch noch parrat ;P >

Enrage: ich hab die schnauze voll, wir essen zeitig!! 

Tod: Alles nur deine Schuld Leroy!!


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2009)

schurke:
Aggro: Nicht SCHON WIEDER
Ein Spieler stirbt: lawl kackn00b 
Spezialattacke: 30k AUSWEIDEN!
Enrage: So ich habs eilig in 5 min ist essen.
Tod: Was das wieder an reppkosten macht...

dk":

Aggro: Hi wieder neue ID?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Danke fuers mittagsessen
Spezialattacke: `PEW PEW FEEL MAH LAZORS
Enrage: Aber diesmal...
tod: Und besucht mich bald wieder! Bis Mittwoch bye.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (31. März 2009)

Aggro: LEEETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!11
Ein Spieler stirbt: K.O.!
Spezialattacke: Ups...
Enrage: SCHNITZEL !
Tod: Spaghetti...!?


----------



## Xerodes (31. März 2009)

Eingangsrede:You! Thousand years ago a wise old mage told me that you will come… to kill ME! Now you were here… now try it! …. But he also predict that you`ll lose!  

Aggro: Closer.... Come Closer... AND DIE!
Ein Spieler Stirbt: I told you so!
Spezialattacke: You were Nothing!
Enrage: I have to fulfill the prophecy!
Tod: He... He was lying.... *Ächtz*


Wer fehler im englischen findet, darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Mahlzeit!
Ein Spieler Stirbt: Bäh, is das Ekelhaft
Spezialattacke: Was hab ich denn hier noch schönes?
Enrage: Nu werd ich aber ma so richtich sauer hier!
Tod: Ich wurde betrogen!


----------



## Psamathe (31. März 2009)

Nun da ich von Haus aus Paladin bin, wär auch mein Boss ein Heiliger Ritter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Aggro:* "Wer wagt es meine heiligen Hallen zu betreten?" (tiefe, bisschen rauchige Stimme)

*Ein Spieler stirbt:* "War ich das etwa?" (höhnisches Lachen)

*Spezialattacke:* "Ihr wolltet es nicht anders, nun werdet Zeugen meiner heiligen Macht" (Dem Boss wachsen strahlende Flügel>> erhöhter Schadensausstoss, Raid wird für 10sec. betäubt, ein zufälliger Spieler kriegt eine Busse (1min. Stunn) und muss durch seine Mitspieler befreit werden, indem sie ihn auf mind. 50% kloppen)

*Enrage:* "So soll es sein, geht in das Licht Unwürdige!" (lautes Lachen)

*Tod: * "Neeeeeeein, was ist passiert? Das.... Licht... es... verlässt mich" (Röcheln, seine Stimme versagt, der Paladin fällt auf die Knie und stirbt während der Raum von einem hellen Licht erstrahlt wird)

@TE: Sehr schöne Idee von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> schurke:
> Aggro: Nicht SCHON WIEDER
> Ein Spieler stirbt: lawl kackn00b
> Spezialattacke: 30k AUSWEIDEN!
> ...


 hehe, gut.


Grobbulus der Ekeltyp könnte charismatisch wirken damit:

Aggro: Ah, frisches Fleisch!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Gib mir dein Blut!
Spezialattacke: Ich will doch nur dein Bestes!
Enrage: Ich kann nicht länger warten..
Tod: Ah, tut das guuuuuut...


----------



## Scrätcher (31. März 2009)

Aggro: wat? Wer bist du denn??!!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Noch etwas Salz und Pfeffer und sein Tot war nicht umsonst!
Enrage: Jetzt hab ich die Faxen dicke!!
Bosstot: Nun habt ihr meine armen Monster zu Waisenkinder gemacht!!


----------



## _Raziel_ (31. März 2009)

*Jäger*

Kampfbeginn: "Ihr fordert den Meister der Tiere heraus? Ihr werdet leichte Beute sein."

Der Jäger kann nicht normal getankt werden. Der, den den meisten Schaden austeilt bekommt die Aufmerksamkeit (wie Arans Schemen) und Schüsse und Multischüsse (auf max. 5 Leute), was bedeutet, dass sich die Leute verteilen müssen.
Hat ein Nahkämpfer die Aufmerksamkeit verteilt der Boss einen Raptorstoss, der zwar nur moderat Schaden verursacht, einige Prozente des erlittenen Schaden aber auf den Betroffenen überträgt.

Tod eines Spielers: "Euer Fell wird ein netter Bettvorleger."

Jeweils nach 15% werden mehrere gleiche Fallen in den Raum geschleudert. Welche der 5 ist Zufall, ebenso die Position. Dabei wendet der Jäger Rückzug an um die Leute dazu zu bewegen, sich in die Fallen zu begeben, wenn sie zu ihm wollen (mit Glück kann man ihnen auch ausweichen oder sie 30Sek lang ignorieren und stehen bleiben)
Frostfalle: Veringert das Bewegungstempo und erhöht die Zauberzeit um 30%
Eiskältefalle: Lässt den Spieler zu Eis erstarren.
Feuerbrandfalle: Verursacht in einem Umkreis von 10 Metern Feuerschaden.
Sprengfalle: Verursacht dem betroffenen Spieler 104% Gesammtschaden über 15 Sekunden.
Schlangenfalle: Lässt Schlangen erscheinen, die bei Angriffen den Debuff verteilen, dass 10% Heilung vermindert wird (bis 5 mal stapelbar)
Da dies als Spezialattacke gehandelt werden kann...
Spezialattacke: "Welche wird es sein? Seid ihr auch so gespannt wie ich?"

Bei 20% gibt ein Minienrage: *Pfeiff* "Komm her mein Kätzchen. Hilf deinem Meister, diese Beute zu verscheuchen."
Eine Katze taucht auf und stürmt auf den, der die meiste Bedrohung hat. Dazu löst der Jäger Zorn des Wildtiers aus und macht 20% mehr Schaden bei 5% erhöhter Schussfrequenz (keine Fallen mehr bei 10% btw.)

Enrage: "Eure Köpfe werde ich als Trophäen an die Wand hängen"
Dazu eine Salve, die den ganzen Raum betrifft und 30k pro Sekunde verursacht.

Tod des Jägers: "Nunja... *hust* auch das Wild kann mal... *keuch* zurückschlagen...."


Als äusserst seltenen Loot gibts natürlich einen neuen legendären Bogen, der max. 5 Ziele mit Multischuss treffen kann.
Für alle Petsammler gibts natürlich das nette Kätzchen als Haustier, dass beschworen immer mal wieder die Grösse verdoppelt (Zorn des Wildtiers eben) und gerne Nager und Ungeziefer in Inis killt.

Jo, so sieht er aus. Der Kampf gegen meinen Jäger. Ich hab noch einen Magier, aber den Kampf beschreibe ich dann etwas später... Viel Spass beim Wipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (31. März 2009)

Als gnome mage

Aggro: seit ihr aber gross
Ein  toter spieler: Der ist schön knusprig ( beo moonkins vlcht CHICKEN!!!)
Spezial attacke: Frost ist blau Feuer ist rot cast ich mein frostfeuer seit ihr gleich tot
Enrage: Ich bin klein aber mein schaden is gross!
Boss tot: Es ist nur ein kleiner schritt nach vorne


----------



## Nersul (31. März 2009)

Aggro: duu was hast du zu mir gesagt ?
Ein Spieler stirbt: grüss den geistheiler von mir 
Spezialattacke: Nim dies und das .. 
Enrage: für alle die kein deadly boss mode haben ich geh jetzt in ENRAGE 
Tod: Bis nächsten mittwoch


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Super Threadidee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aggro:* Ich bin unwiederstehlich!
*Ein Spieler stirbt:* Einer geht noch... einer geht noch rein...
*Spezialattacke:* Hau wech!
*Enrage:* Ich halt es nicht mehr aus!
*Tod:* Ich bin heute mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden und lasse nun eine chatfloodende Message ab die meinen Tagesablauf und die schlechte Laune erklärt, weil Tausendwinter schon wieder alles laggt und ich euch so nicht plattbekommen konnte...


----------



## Lisaya (31. März 2009)

Pharas schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal finde ich es recht traurig zu sehen, womit uns die meisten im Spiel bombadieren würden... reicht ja auch nicht, das einen Spieler mit dem ganzen verbalen Schrott vollkleistern, ala: imba, roxxor und pown und was weiß ich nciht alles, da würdens auch noch die Bosse tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selber bin ich leider zu unkreativ, um mir sowas auszudenken. Aber diesen Kampf würde ich gern mal erleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde es auch traurig, was für 0815-Sprüche es hier teilweise gibt. Aber deins ... tolles Konzept, klasse! Sehr gut durchdacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (31. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> schurke:
> Aggro: Nicht SCHON WIEDER
> Ein Spieler stirbt: lawl kackn00b
> Spezialattacke: 30k AUSWEIDEN!
> ...


Beide witzig,aber das mit dem Dk ist witziger "Bis Mittwoch bye"xD


----------



## Greshnak (31. März 2009)

Blutelf-Magierin ^^

Aggro: Euer Tod naht!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ihr solltet euch nicht mit mir anlegen!!
Spezialattacke: Spürt die Qual des ewigen Eises!
Enrage: Ihr könnt mich nicht aufhalten (Ist Enrage dieser Beserkermodus oder so???)
Tod: Ihr habt gewonnen...dieses mal!


----------



## Technocrat (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Let's dance!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Another one bites the dust!
Spezialattacke:  Die well!
Enrage: Feel the power of the way of the warrior!
Tod: The Light!


----------



## Basle (31. März 2009)

Da ich auch einen Hunter spiele, würden meine Emotes so aussehen: 

Aggro: Mmmmhhh mein Dino mag Frischfleisch. (Pet ist der Ungoro Albino Dino natürlich in Ursprungsgröße)

Spieler Stirbt: Denkst du ich falle auf dein Totstellen rein? (Lautes überhebliches Lachen)

Spezialattacke: Und jetzt versucht mal meiner Salve zu entkommen. (Salve die den ganzen Raum erfasst)

Enrage: So jetzt spürt die ganze Macht der Wildnis. (Boss zündet sein Zorn des Wildtiers und jede Sekunde kommt ein neues 	Pet in den Raum bis alle tot sind)

Boss tot: Warum ... Totstellen ... wiederstanden ... immer ... falscher ... Zeitpunkt ...


----------



## Nagostyrian (31. März 2009)

Aggro: You dare violating this sancuary? You dare disturbing me praying? Now you shall pay for your intrusion!
Spieler stirbt: Justice in Azeroth is in short supply, but merciless when it does arrive.
Spezialattacke 1: May the Light be indulgent with your little soul.
Spezialattacke 2: Behold the Blades of Light!
Tod: The Light... will save the....


----------



## Vitany2910 (31. März 2009)

Dietziboy schrieb:


> ...Enrage: Meine Mutter ist WAS???...



ich lieg hier quer überm tisch vor lachen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
made my day, der ist gut *löööl*


----------



## Timmäh (31. März 2009)

Mein Boss wäre ein Paladin(verdorben) der sich schon lange unter Sargeras Kontrolle befindet und in seiner Gestalt unverändert blieb. Die Mächte des Lichts hat er natürlich abgelegt und Dunkelheit hat sich in seinen Geist gepflanzt. Aber nicht so stark das er die Kontrolle über sich selbst verloren hat, denn er dient Sargeras ja freiwillig. 

Der Boss befindet sich in einem runden Raum voller Artefakte, die verteilt an den Wänden hängen und aus denen Dunkelheit ausströmt. Der Boss selbst befindet sich knieend vor einem Alter mit einem Abbild von Sargeras.

Falls das Addon rund um Argus irgendwann kommt, sollte dieser Boss in einer der ersten Instanzen zu finden sein.

EingangsdialogBeginnt sobald die Gruppe den Raum betritt//Boss ist nicht angreifbar)

<<Abbild von Sargeras>> <Bossname>, ihr wagt es mich in meiner Ruhe zu stören? Was ist so wichtig das ihr es in Kauf nehmt    meinen Zorn auf euch zu ziehen. Welchen Grund sollte es geben das ich euch nicht sofort vernichte?

<<Bossname>> Meister, ich entschuldige mich für die Unterbrechung eurer Ruhe, doch es gibt Neuigkeiten von höchster Priorität. 

<<Abbild von Sargeras>> Was könnte solch Priorität haben das ihr mich zu solcher Stunde ruft <Bossname>?

<<Bossname>> Meister, die jämmerlichen sterblichen Völker sind in unsere Welt eingedrungen!

<<Abbild von Sargeras>> Wie ist das möglich? Das kann nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen!

<<Bossname>> Meister, ihre Zauberer sind mächtig, nicht so mächtig wie ihr, aber weitaus mächtiger als wir annehmen konnten. Sie haben sich mit den Drachen zusammengeschlossen und haben es geschafft ein beständiges Portal in unsere Welt zu öffnen. Nun strömen sie in unsere Welt und greifen unsere Armeen an.

<<Abbild von Sargeras>> Wie können diese jämmerlichen Würmer es wagen meine Welt, die Welt von Argus zu betreten. Ich werde diese Würmer zer<kurze Pause>...was ist das? Ich spüre eine Aura die nicht in diese Hallen gehört.

<<Bossname dreht sich um und erblickt die Helden>> Wie könnt ihr es wagen ihr Würmer....wie könnt ihr es wagen in meinen Tempel einzudringen....Meister, leiht mir eure Macht und ich werde diese jämmerlichen Gestalten unter meinem Hammer begraben!

<<Abbild von Sargeras>> Vernichtet sie....langsam und qualvoll....

Fähigkeiten des Bosses:

1 Phase: 

Verschiedene Siegel die zufällig auftreten damit die Gruppe aufpassen muss was für ein Siegel gerade gecastet wird.(Treten ungefähr alle X Sekunden auf) Lassen sich natürlich auch entfesseln(Entfesselungen kommen ca. X Sekunden nach dem Cast)

[Verdorbenes Siegel des Sargeras]: Sargeras leiht dem Boss seine verdorbenen Energien sodass der Boss bei jeden Schlag zusätzlich X Schaden zufügt. (Dispellbar)
Bei Entfesselung des Siegels verursacht der Boss sofort X Schattenschaden.

[Verdorbenes Siegel der Dunkelheit]: Der Boss wird mit einer Macht erfüllt, die dem Boss die den Boss mit jedem Schlag den er ausübt um X% seines Lebens heilt.(Dispellbar)
Bei Entfesselung des Siegels bekommt der Spieler mit der momentan größten Bedrohung einen Debuff(Nicht dispellbar) der dem Tank jede Sekunde X% seiner Lebensenergie abzieht. (Der Debuff hat eine Dauer von X Sekunden).

Verdorbenes Siegel der dämonischen Schnelligkeit]: Der Boss wird mit einer Macht erfüllt die ihm X% mehr Angriffsgeschwindigkeit gewährt.(Dispellbar)
Bei Entfesselung des Siegels wird ein Debuff auf die Gruppe verteilt die die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit und das Bewegungstempo um X % verringert und die Zauberzeit um X% erhöht.(Nicht dispellbar//hat eine Dauer von X Sekunden)

[Verdorbenes Siegel der Höllenqualen]: Der Boss wird mit einer Macht erfüllt die dem mit der meisten Bedrohung einen Debuff zufügt der bei einer Aufladung pro Sekunde X Schaden zufügt.|5x stapelbar|hält X Sekunden|(Das Siegel is dispellbar, der Debuff nicht)
Bei Entfesselung des Siegels wird dem mit der meisten Bedrohung ein Debuff zugefügt der die erhaltene Heilung um die Anzahl der Stacks * 2(1 Stack= 20%) verringert.(nicht dispellbar)

Bei den Siegeln sollte immer darauf geachtet werden das die Siegel so schnell wie möglich dispellt werden und es nicht zur Entfesselung kommt. Denn das wäre meist tödlich.

Der Boss besitzt verschiedene Auren die er im Kampf alle X Sekunden/Minuten wechselt.

[Aura der immerwährenden Vergeltung]: Immer wenn der Boss physischen oder magischen Schaden erleidet erhält der Spieler der den Schaden verursacht hat X Schaden.

[Aura der dämonischen Rüstung]: Der Boss erhält für die Dauer der Aura x zusätzliche Rüstung.

[Aura der Frost-/Feuer-/Schattenimmunität] Der Boss erhöht seinen Frost-/Feuer-/Schattenwiderstand um X.

Sobald der Boss auf 1 % ist castet er [Schild des Sargeras] die ihn gegen allen einkommenden Schaden immun macht.
Der Boss geht zum Altar, kniet vor ihm nieder und spricht zu Sargeras.

Zwischendialog:

<<Bossname>> Meister, diese Wesen sind stärker als ich angenommen hatte, bitte gewährt mir mehr eurer göttlichen Macht......

Der Boss wird von Dunkelheit umhüllt und heilt sich sofort auf 100% seiner Lebenspunkte.

<<Abbild von Sargeras>> Und nun vernichtet diese Maden endlich, wir haben andere Aufgaben zu erfüllen.

<<Bossname>> Ja, Meister!

2.Phase:

Der Boss verliert nun die Fähigkeiten seiner Auren/Siegel und greift nurnoch mit Nahkampfangriffen an.

Stattdessen wird er neue Fähigkeiten erlernen:

Diese nun hier:

[Dämonisches Gewitter] Ein sofortiger Waffenangriff der Gegnern innerhalb von X Metern X Schaden zufügt. (Alle X Sekunden)

[Dämonischer Stoß] Ein sofortiger Waffenangriff der X Schaden verursacht.

[Hammer der Dämonologie] Betäubt die Gruppe für X Sekunden.

[Schattenblitz]: Der Boss heilt sich um X % seiner Lebensenergie(kickbar/silencebar) (Alle X Sekunden)

[Gabe von Sargeras]: Der Boss heilt sich X Sekunden um X Schaden.(Kickbar/silencebar)[

[Zorn des Sargeras] Der Boss wirkt einen Hammer der X Schaden verursacht.(Nur wenn der mit der höchsten Bedrohung unter 15% Gesundheit sinkt) | Bewirkt den sofortigen Tod|

[Dämonische Vergeltung] Bei 20% geht der Boss in einen Enrage, er bekommt dämonische Schattenflügel und verursacht X% mehr Schaden.

Nun geht es auch endlich dem Ende zu und der Boss wird bei 0% sterben.

Kommen wir zum wichtigen Teil des Beitrages:

Aggro: Spürt die Macht der Dunkelheit....die Macht des SARGERAS <Spielername>!

Spieler getötet: Meister, es wurde ein weiterer Wurm zerquetscht. Ich werde sie in meine Studien einbinden.

Enrage: MEISTER....ich brauche MACHT....!

Boss tot: Meister.....sie sind*husten* sie sind stärker <kurze Pause> stärker als ich glaubte...*argh*...tot


*Falls ihr mir irgendwelche Anmerkungen/Kritik/Anregungen/Lob zukommen lassen möchtet, bitte ich euch das per PM zu tun, da ich den Thread nicht verunstalten will.*

Edith merkt gerade das ich viel zu viel geschrieben habe....


----------



## Timmäh (31. März 2009)

Hier stand Mist! <delete>


----------



## NightCreat (31. März 2009)

Aggro: "Flammen werden dich umschlingen!"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Spürt die Flammen des Todes!"
Spezialattacke: "Fahr zur Hölle!"
Enrage: "Die Hölle ruft JETZT!"
Tod: "Die Flamme der Rache erlischt... nie!"


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Aggro:  Wat?  Schon wieder Besuch?  He wartet mal, euch kenn ich doch von letzte Woche!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Und schon wieder stirbt der gleiche wie letzte Woche.. haha... Flasche..
Spezialattacke: ROUNDHOUSEKICK!
Enrage: Gebt mal Gas hier, ich muss kacken!
Tod: Wartet nur... nächste Woche geht es andersrum aus!


----------



## Assari (31. März 2009)

Ganz klar:

Aggro: "muhahah Alli"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Messer rien, Messer raus, Messer rot, Alli tot"
Spezialattacke: "Sterbt ihr kleinen Kiddies"
Enrage: "Wuhaha! Kleiner Gnom piekst mit Zahnstocher"
Tod: "argh im noob! Owned bei ALlis Oo"


muhaha xDD


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Willkommen auf meiner ganz besonderen Party!

Spieler stirbt: Für den Deal brauchen wir Leichen...

Spezial: <<Vansih>> Alle gucken nach rechts, während man links vorbei geht!

Enrage: <<Kugel fällt wie bei Saphiron auf den Boden>> Das soll ein Angriff sein? Ich zeige euch was ein Angriff ist!

Tod: ...Irgendwer schaut immer nach links...


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Aufs Maul?!
Spieler stirbt: Lol, l2p N00b!
Spezial: Bäm!
Enrage: Jetzt gibts richtig auf die Fresse!
Tod:Ich...geh'...twinken...

/ironie off

Aggro: Wie könnt ihr es wagen...?!
Spieler stirbt: Nur ein weiteres unbedeutenes Leben!
Spezial: Spürt die Macht des Feuers!
Enrage: Ich werde euch...TÖTEN!
Tod: Es...es tut mir...leid..., mein meister.


----------



## Nephaston (31. März 2009)

Aggro: What se fuck?

Spieler tot:so ne pfeife

Spezial: Is ja wie beim Traubenstampfen

Enrage: Jetz is aber Achterbahn

Tot:Endlich mal ne woche net in dem hasslichen Raum stehn juhuu^^


----------



## HappyChaos (31. März 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Beide witzig,aber das mit dem Dk ist witziger "Bis Mittwoch bye"xD


naja ich find solche ideen,sollte man sowas überhaupt nennen können,einfach nur traurig "bis mittwoch" hahahaha WITZIG...omfg,zeugt von großer reife...
ob sich die "erfinder" solcher genialer ideen überhaupt mal in einen wow-tauglichen boss hineinversetzt haben?


----------



## Epixor (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Ich habe große Augen.
Spieler stirbt: Pwnd?!
Spezial : Derbäimbaherostrikeofmightanmagicattackpowerstrikeofholydarknessinpaindestructio
nkillerhunterdragonskillforexectution@thepaininwarSTRIKE.
Enrage : Schildwall pls.
Tot : Kein ANKH -.-


----------



## Night falls (31. März 2009)

> ob sich die "erfinder" solcher genialer ideen überhaupt mal in einen wow-tauglichen boss hineinversetzt haben?



Jo, das ist doch totaler Blödsinn was sie reden! Solche Bosse könnte man doch garnicht richtig echt in WoW implementieren... *kopfschüttel* Nur Flausen im Kopf!


----------



## saibot1207 (31. März 2009)

Aggro: I'm athene... THE BEST PALADIN IN THE WORLD

Spieler Tot: Pwn the n00bs... just pwn them

Spezialattacke: I DONT GIVE A SHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDD

Enrage: GOTTA PWN

Tot: u're pro or u n00b that's life... Give a shiiiiiiiiiiiiiddddd


und natürlich alles im athene dialekt


----------



## Zahkkan (31. März 2009)

*Aggro:* You are not prepared!

*Ein spieler stirbt:* Hab' ich doch gesagt!

*Spezialattacke:* It's not over!

*Enrage:*Now it's over!

*Tot:* You are... not over!


----------



## Manitu2007 (31. März 2009)

Also beim Hexer:

Aggro:HAH! Was Glaubt ihr wer Ihr seid einen Meister der Dämologie herauszufordern

Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich hab euch ja gewarnt, euch nicht mit MIR anzulegen!

Spezialattacke: Kommt meine Kinder aus der Unterwelt und Helft mir (10 Sukubus, 20 Leerwandler, 2 Teufelswachen, 1 Teufelshund und eine Dämonenwache spawnen Gleichzeitig und stürmen random auf den Raid los)

Enrage:Jetzt hab ich aber genug gesehen...

Tod:ahhhh!! Opfer müssen gebracht werden..nur..bin ich das falsche..wir sehen uns in der Hölle!!


----------



## Untoast (31. März 2009)

Einmal Spaßversion

Einleitung: Wo sind die Schwächlinge? DA SIND SIE!!
Aggro: Redest du mit mir?! Redest du mit mir?!(so wie Mr. Garrison in Southpark)
Spielertod:jammy for the tammy
Spezialattacke: Damdadamdamdadam dam dam dam (riesigen Energieball beschwörend)
Enrage:Mir schießt das Blut in den Kopf.. Mann bin ich rot.. und seit wann so groß?
Tod:Irgendwas lief schief, egal gibt ja Kampflog.. mal schauen.. ja da war zuviel Heilung

Oder Ernst
Ich stelle mir einen dekadenten B11 Schlossherr oder Lord mit Butler als Add vor

Einleitung: Besuch? Ach wie nett... die letzten Gäste sind im Garten unterm Apfelbaum verscharrt worden.. kéin schöner Anblick das könnt ihr mir glauben.
Aggro: Seit ihr so wild darauf zu sterben.
Spielertod: Notiz an mich: Wenn es so weiter geht und weiterhin soviele Leute kommen brauchen wir einen zweiten Apfelbaum. Haben sie das?
                 Butler: Apfe-l-b-a-u-m ja Sir hab ich.
Spezialattacke: Das wird unangenehm für euch... und für mich.. Butler mein Schweißtuch aber eilig es pressiert
Enrage: (der boss wirkt jetzt leicht wahnsinnig und geht berserker haltung) Ich hatte gehofft nie wieder so zu werden wie einst. Nie wieder diese zerstörende Energie entfesseln zu müssen, aber ihr lasst mir keine Wahl.
Bosstod: Begrabt mich unterm Apfelbaum!(Danach kommt am Leichnam ne Quest "Begrabt den Lord" da man ihm den letzten Willen gewährt weil er durch dunkle Magie verblendet wurde)


----------



## Serpen (31. März 2009)

Aggro:


----------



## chinsai (31. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Mh mein char ist ein Tankpala und zwar ein Zwerg!.. wär nett wenn sich da die melees die zähne ausbeißen würden ^^
> 
> Aggro: "Shpürt die Macht des Schildesh!"
> Ein Spieler stirbt: "Huch!? Naja dash war nicht der einzige!"
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scane (31. März 2009)

Bei meinem char (Tauren Druide):

Boss meditiert auf einem Plateu.
Der Kampf beginnt nachdem ein Item, welches auf dem Boden, liegt genutzt wurde. 
Danach kommt ein kurzer Dialog.
Es stehen 4Statuen, in jeder Ecke eine Statue, jede Statue hat einen Effekt. 
Nachdem z.B. 1Spieler tot  ist wird eine Statue etwas aufgeladen oder immer wenn der Boss eine seiner Spezialattacken einsetzt wie Sternenfeuer wird die dazugehörige Statue aufgeladen.
Wenn eine Statue genug aufgeladen ist geht der Boss zu einer Statue hin und betet, während der Phase ist der Boss nicht angreifbar.
Nachdem der Boss gebetet hat verwandelt sich der Boss in einem Ultragestalt, hängt von der Statue ab.
Beim Enrage gibts einen Sternenregen und X% mehr dmg und X% mehr haste.

*Aggro:* Wie könnt ihr es wagen in mein Heim einzudringen und MICH herauszufordern!? Nun gut wenn ihr alle sterben wollt ist mir das nur Recht.
*Ein Spieler stirbt:* Nun geh und werde wiedergeboren!
*Spezialattacke:*(Das Beten.) Nun seht welches Geschenk mir die Götter geben!
*Enrage:* Jetzt reicht es mir! ES WIRD ZEIT FÜR EUREN TOD!!!
*Tot* Wie... nach... all den... Jahren... Was ... hab ich... falsch... gemacht? 
*Licht erscheint und strahlt auf ihn, Boss wird vom Licht hochgetragen und eine kleine Passage öffnet sich die der Weg zum Loot ist*


----------



## Faramir93 (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Jetzt wird gebombt
Ein Spieler stirbt: BUUM Headshot
Spezialattacke: Bräätätätätää
Enrage: Ich sehe euch !!
Tot: Ey das tat soooo weh


----------



## Ren3gaid (31. März 2009)

Ich spiele einen Hunter:

Aggro:Niemand kommt unbestraft an uns vorbei!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Seht ihr? *lach*. (Und nach dem Enrage falls einer stirbt) Hoffentlich habt ihr was daraus gelernt!

Spezialattacke:Arkaner+Gezielter+Zuverlässiger schuss, attacke!! (also schieße alle drei aufeinmal)

Enragewenn pet stirbt(man muss ihn zuerst umlegen um mich legen zu können^^)) WAS HABT IHR GEMACHT?! (Verwandle mich in ein grünes Monster mit roten Augen und fahre min. 19k dmg (autsch))^^

Tod:Ich...hasse.....euch....!


so lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (31. März 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Ganz klar:
> 
> Aggro: "muhahah Alli"
> Ein Spieler stirbt: "Messer rien, Messer raus, Messer rot, Alli tot"
> ...





omfg war ja klar das so einer kommt...


Edith: sry for doppelpost


----------



## manavortex (31. März 2009)

Mein Pala (als Raidleitung bin ich an einigen Ecken aus als Kindergartentante oder Mami bekannt) wäre kein Boss-Encounter, sondern ein Trainingsboss. Sie hätte also auch keinen Enrage.
Man könnte in einem runden Raum gegen sie kämpfen, und sie würde unter dem Einsatz aller möglichen Hilfsmittel (Rauchsignale, diese Mondkreise von den Ältestentagen, Weihe, Feuerwerk...) Bosskämpfe nach Wahl proxen.

Aggro: Okay, seid ihr so weit? Ich bin (insert Boss here) und (Aggrozieher) tankt. Dann mal los!

Ein Spieler stirbt (nicht): %t, ich hab doch gesagt, aus dem (insert böse Fähigkeit here) rausgehen! Ich werd dich jetzt eine halbe Minute stunnen, damit du dir das in Ruhe angucken kannst.

Spezialattacke: Schlafen die Heiler schon? Aufwachen!

Enrage: Hat sie auch nicht. Wenn der Kampf zu lange dauert, wirft sie allerdings die Bubble an und schimpft: ... so wird das nie was! Nehmt doch mal die Hände aus der Hose und macht was!

Tod: Bei einem Trefferpunkt bubbelt sie sich, gratuliert dem Raid und meint, dass das echte Encounter bestimmt auch ganz superdolle klappt.

Sie hat verdammt viele Trefferpunkte, macht keinen Schaden, heilt sich dafür permanent hoch. Wenn die Leute es nicht schaffen, ihr heiliges Licht zu unterbrechen, geht sie nicht down.


----------



## Oliver.P (31. März 2009)

Aggro: "Troll nix verlieren!...hicks"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Wraaaaghh!...hicks"
Spezialattacke: "Es seinen alles tot!..hicks"
Enrage: "Kämpft oder stirb!...hicks!"
Tod: Reinkarnation....Mist Ankh vergessen...


----------



## Melih (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Ihr wollt also.......GEGEN MICH KÄMPFEN? so sei es
Spieler tot: FLASCHE!
Spezialattacke: Shoop da Whoop
Enrage: Tja, jetzt habbta wohl pech
Tod: nö not rly, bubble and homestone ftw


----------



## Zako13 (31. März 2009)

Aggro : Das spiel kann beginnen *lacht*
Ein Spieler stirbt : Satz mit X, war wohl nichts
Spezialattacke : Na wo isser nun ? *verschwindet in den Schatten*
Enrage : So wie es aussieht, werdet ihr für immer leiden wollen.
Tod : Mich kann man nicht töten * verschwindet in den schatten und lässt ne kiste zurück*


*grinst*
sach mal nur : Schurken ftw xD


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Zako13 schrieb:


> Aggro : Das spiel kann beginnen *lacht*
> Ein Spieler stirbt : Satz mit X, war wohl nichts
> Spezialattacke : Na wo isser nun ? *verschwindet in den Schatten*
> Enrage : So wie es aussieht, werdet ihr für immer leiden wollen.
> ...


das 'tod' passt da nicht


----------



## Roxen (31. März 2009)

aggro:               Was haben wir denn da? ...
ein spieler stirb: ohh ... zu früh
Spezialanttacke: Kommt her meine freunde !  (Guhlarmee beschwören)
Enrage:              Ha ! ... kein spaß ... zulangsam!
Tod                 : was?!? ... das habe ich nicht erwartet ...


----------



## wuschel21 (31. März 2009)

Da mein main ein Magier ist (gnom) würde sehr viel technik dahinter sein 

Bosskampf würde so ablaufen:

Am anfang sieht man den boss an einer maschine am rumbasteln.
Der Bosskampf beginnt nach einem etwas längeren dialog mit einem anderen Gnom.
Im raum stehen 6maschinen die der gnom nach 1min  einsetzten wider, jede maschine hat einen anderen effekt, bei den ersten drei muss ein schurke die kicken bei den letzten 3 ein magier unterbrechen. bei den maschinen ( die er 30sec hat) steigert sich danach der zauberschaden/nakampfschaden des bosses erst 50 dan 100 dan 200 dann 300 und immer mer bis er bei 2500ankomt, deswegen muss der boss schnell gekillt werden.

Aggro: Was ? ihr dringt hir ein ?! *er lacht* *er schreit* Bomben LOS !
ToT eins spielers: Ein kleiner vorgeschmack was euch erwarten wird.
Spezialattackefliegen sehr sehr viele racketen vom himmel) Uiii...So schöne viele bomben UND DIE ALLE AUF EUCH *er lacht*
Enrage: Na jetzt gehts aber los, alles was jetzt kommt tut euch sehr sehr weh 
ToT: Was das ... das ... kan ...nicht sein..die gnome.....müssen....siegen....OOOHHH...NEI....N.....Si...ste....me...wer....den.
...herun....t....e..r..g...e..f..a..h..r...e....n ( am ende sitzt er in ner maschien ab 5%)


----------



## wuschel21 (31. März 2009)

Da mein main ein Magier ist (gnom) würde sehr viel technik dahinter sein 

Bosskampf würde so ablaufen:

Am anfang sieht man den boss an einer maschine am rumbasteln.
Der Bosskampf beginnt nach einem etwas längeren dialog mit einem anderen Gnom.
Im raum stehen 6maschinen die der gnom nach 1min  einsetzten wider, jede maschine hat einen anderen effekt, bei den ersten drei muss ein schurke die kicken bei den letzten 3 ein magier unterbrechen. bei den maschinen ( die er 30sec hat) steigert sich danach der zauberschaden/nakampfschaden des bosses erst 50 dan 100 dan 200 dann 300 und immer mer bis er bei 2500ankomt, deswegen muss der boss schnell gekillt werden.

Aggro: Was ? ihr dringt hir ein ?! *er lacht* *er schreit* Bomben LOS !
ToT eins spielers: Ein kleiner vorgeschmack was euch erwarten wird.
Spezialattackefliegen sehr sehr viele racketen vom himmel) Uiii...So schöne viele bomben UND DIE ALLE AUF EUCH *er lacht*
Enrage: Na jetzt gehts aber los, alles was jetzt kommt tut euch sehr sehr weh 
ToD: Was das ... das ... kan ...nicht sein..die gnome.....müssen....siegen....OOOHHH...NEI....N.....Si...ste....me...wer....den.
...herun....t....e..r..g...e..f..a..h..r...e....n ( am ende sitzt er in ner maschien ab 5%)


----------



## wuschel21 (31. März 2009)

sry doppel post


----------



## Honkhorni (31. März 2009)

*Aggro : * I`m Ichi you`re Scratchie!
*Ein Spieler stirbt :* Ausgezeichnet *mitFingerntipp*
*Spezialattacke : * Aschäbäscha!
*Enrage :* Fresst meine Shorts! *brüll*
*Tod : * *Homer Simpson NEIN*


falls es ein Schami (wie mein Char) Boss sein müsste:

*Aggro : * Spürt die Macht der Natur!
*Ein Spieler stirbt :* Das habt ihr davon ihr Roder!
*Spezialattacke :* Gewitter...*schnarch*
*Enrage :* MEINE TOTEMS SIND ZERSTÖRT?! GHNAAAAAARGGGHH
*Tod*(Anmerkung bei z.B. 20% kommt ein NPC der im Kampf gegen "mich" hilft): 
Boss: Ich komme wieder.. und dann wieder... und dann..
NPC: Ach halts Maul *Excecute*

ode so in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisko34 (31. März 2009)

Aggro : Irgendwas hat mich gestochen !!
Ein Spieler stirbt : Wo isser den hin ????
Spezialattacke : Achtung Tasse !!
Enrage : So dann wollen wir mal.
Tod : Schatz las doch bitte das Badewasser schonmal ein!

Mfg Lisko


----------



## Fiqqsaw (31. März 2009)

Zahkkan schrieb:


> *Aggro:* You are not prepared!
> 
> *Ein spieler stirbt:* Hab' ich doch gesagt!



This really made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele einen Hexer, da wird natürlich viel mit DoTs gearbeitet:
Aggro: Ihr werdet der Verderbnis anfallen...
Ein Spieler stirbt: In den Zeiten, wo sie noch nicht gestorben sind, war es aufregender...
Spezialattacke: Es wird....ES WIRD EUCH TÖTEN
Enrage: Ich werde euch den Zorn des einzig wahren Herren, Sargeras, zeigen! Sterbt!
Tod: Ihr...werdet (röchel) mich nicht....BEZWINGEN (stirbt)


----------



## Teradas (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Enrage: Gebt mal Gas hier, ich muss kacken!


Ich lieg hier fast aufn Tisch vom Lachen.
Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abtplouton (31. März 2009)

Mein Druiden-Boss:

Aggro ... "Spürt die Macht der Erdenmutter!"
Tot ... "Dieses Opfer musste sein..."
Spezial-Attacke ... "Bäume... entwurzelt euch... und KÄMPFT!"
Enrage ... "Zerfleischen...."
Down ... "Ich...wollte...doch nur...das Beste...!"


----------



## Polllllllllle (31. März 2009)

_Also der Boss wäre ein überdimensionaler Vrykul._


Aggro: Wer wagt es, mit Steinen nach mir zu werfen?

Ein Spieler stirbt: Oh, auf was bin ich denn jetzt draufgetreten?

Spezialattacke: Der Nächste soll bitte vortreten.

Enrage: Übermut tut selten gut!

Tod: Soll es so enden? Vermutlich.


----------



## Motte (31. März 2009)

Aggro: *lachen* Ist das euer Ernst?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Bleiben noch x.
Spezialattacke: Guckt mal was ich tolles Kann... *bäm*
Enrage: Na dann lasst uns mal fertigwerden.
Tod: Nicht schonwieder.


----------



## Liyara (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Ready when you are!

Spieler getötet: Ultrakill, -kill, -ill (Unreal Tournament like) 

Spezialattacke: Godlike!

Enrage: Insert [Bossname] here... is unstopable!

Tod: D'oh!


----------



## Sinfallon (31. März 2009)

Aggro: "Ey, was willst du denn, [Name]"
Tot: " Eine zusätzliche Trophäe für mein Heim..."
Spezialattacke: 4 Klone erschaffen und mit allen geladener Wirbel
Enrage: "Bringen wir es zuende!"
Tod: "In einer Paralleldimension werde ich....Sieger sein *brüllen*"


----------



## Christoph007s (31. März 2009)

Aggro             :You want fight , then fight!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Spieler Tot : Already dead? I thought you wanted to  fight?
Spezial-Attacke :Get tzhe Power of assisination!
Enrage             :you want to fight, your get fight !
Down               : (1%)agh! NO!We will see us again! *vanisch*


hat natürlich nix mit schurken zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Was? Nein...bitte nicht.....
Spieler stirbt: Wieso musste es kaputtgehen?
Spezial: Nein! Geht weg, lasst mich in Ruhe!
Enrage: Wieso..immer..ich? Wieso? WAS HAB ICH EUCH GETAN?
Tot: *schluchz* Das...habe..ich...nicht verdient!

Eine Art irrer Emo, das wär doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divadeniro (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Come here
Ein Spieler stirbt: Finished Him
Spezialattacke: Butz
Enrage: Hast
Tod: I`ll be back


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Bääm! 
Tod eines Spielers: Höö. Execute, suck0r....
Special: Round, round, baby round, round! (Klingensturm...)
Enrage: This is the way of the warrior!
Tod: So i'm buyin' the stairway to heaven...


----------



## Smokka (31. März 2009)

Aggro: *mit dunkler stimme* was machst du da?
Ein Spieler stirbt: *wie nelson von den simpons* haha
Spezialattacke: bück dich du stück
Enrage:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tod: dir komm ich so schnell nicht mehr online


----------



## Phobius (31. März 2009)

Klasse: Todesritter

Aggro:
Auf dass du dem Lichkönig dienen wirst
Ein Spieler stirbt:
Ein neuer Diener für meinen Meister
Spezialattacke:
Spürt die Macht des wahren Königs!
Enrage:
Der Lichkönig darf nicht enttäuscht werden!
Tod:
Vergebt mir, Arthas!

Klasse: Magier

Aggro:
Wer hat denn nun schon wieder mein Schaf geploppt?
Ein Spieler stirbt:
Grüß Bob von mir!
Spezialattacke:
Pyro flieg und SIEG!
Enrage:
Der Abschaum wird brennen! BRENNEN! 
Tod:
Ahh ... zu heiss ...


----------



## Flosche (31. März 2009)

Aggro: DU nicht nehmen Kerze!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Du nicht nehmen Kerze!
Spezialattacke: Du nicht nehmen KERZE!
Enrage: DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE!
Tod: Du... nehmen.... Kerz......

xD


----------



## joekay (31. März 2009)

Ein österreichischer Boss:

Aggro: *Mutig oder deppat?*
Ein Spieler stirbt: *Do hots Oaschwossa kocht, wos?*
Spezialattacke: *Oida, geh scheissn!*
Enrage: *Wüst a Watschn?*
Tod: *Sog ma des woa nix...!*


----------



## Torbadur (31. März 2009)

*Aggro:* Ready?!, set! go!!!

*Ein Spieler stirbt:* Zomfg just like a Criter

*Spezialattacke: DEI!!!!!
*
*Enrage:* L2p NOOOBS !!!!

*Tod:* AaHhhhhhhh shit PGs


----------



## ShadowKn!ght (31. März 2009)

Klasse Rogue (Untod)

Aggro: Die Schatten meinen es gut mit mir! Euer schicksal ist besiegelt!
Spieler stirbt: Zu... einfach!
Spezialattacke: Verschwindet mit sofortigem Aggroreset. Der Boss ist außerdem nicht Spottbar. Er verschwindet immer, wenn er 10% seines Lebens verloren hat, und geht dann auf ein Zufälliges Ziel los.
Enrage: Er vergiftet seine Waffen, mit einem Gift, was die erhaltene Heilung um 50% verringert. Das gift läuft nach 10 Sekunden aus und ist biszu 10x Stapelbar.
Tod: Das..ist nicht möglich *arrgh* -- Sobald er am Boden liegt weichen die Schatten aus ihm und verteilen sich durch den Raum. Er verwandelt sich in einen normalen Menschen zurück. Die Schatten verfügen über jewahls 25.000 Lebenspunkte und müssen innerhalb weniger Sekunden vernichtet werden, da sie sonst in seinen Körper zurückkehren und der Boss wieder bei 100% anfängt.


----------



## SixNight (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Haha I've expect more than so litte sausages
Ein Spieler stirbt:U can't stop me
Spezielattacke(nachgemacht): Close your eyes ... Sleep !
Enrage:This is your End
Tod:I'm no superman "klick"

Edit:@TE Super Idee der Thread muss man mal sagen


----------



## Pahhw (31. März 2009)

Ersmal ich fid die Idee supergut super Geil

Ich spiele einen Gnom Magier und bin der Opfergnom des Raids, also wird das meine Rache.

Agrro: ICH GLAUB ICH VERWANDLE DICH IN EIN SCHWEIN UND GRILLE DICH
Agrro: JETZT BRECHEN FROSTIGE ZEITEN AN, JEDENFALLS FÜR DICH
Ein Spieler stirbt: DA IS WER TOD UND ICH BIN ES NICHT
Spezialattacke: JETZT BIN ICH WÜTEND, DIE GEBALLTE MACHT DES FEUER UND DES EISES WIRD ÜBER EUCH KOMMEN (Ich verschiese je 2 Feuerbälle 2 Frostblitze und 2 Frostfeuerblitze auf Randomtargets)
Enrage: SPÜRT DIE MAGIE EINES GNOMS (Blizarde, Flammenstosse und Arkane Explosionen sprenngen den Raid)
Tod: DER OPFERGNOM IST TOT. ES LEBE DER LOOT


----------



## Murky&Lurky (31. März 2009)

Klasse: Todesritter

Aggro: Komm nur her...... und spüre die Macht der Geißel * lacht richtig dreckig (Muhaha) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Ein Spieler stirbt: Erhebe dich und sei mein Diener......vernichte deine Freunde, spürt die wahre Macht des Lichkönigs

Spezialattacke: Nun ist es um euch geschehen!!! *lacht* (ruft 10 Ghule die jeweils von tanks, jeder 5 getankt werden müssen)

Enrage: Das war alles was ihr habt ? *lacht* ( ruft einen schwarzen nebel der sich der Gruppe nährt und sofort alle tötet die ihn berühren)

Tod: Neinnn...... das.......kann nicht....... nicht wahr sein....... *lacht ein letztes mal vobei dieses lachen in einem seufzen endet und der Boss stirbt*

*tod*
Ende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Beim nächsten Mal bring ich dich um!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ein kleiner Windstoß und er wäre von alleine umgefallen!
Spezialattacke: Jetzt gibts aufs Maul, Paul.
Enrage: Niemand besiegt mich, Morra!
Tod: Verstehe...

Gothic ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (31. März 2009)

Joey_Thefirst schrieb:


> Aggro: Beim nächsten Mal bring ich dich um!
> Ein Spieler stirbt: Ein kleiner Windstoß und er wäre von alleine umgefallen!
> Tod: Verstehe...


die finde ich gut,das andere würde eher nicht zu wow passen,außer es heißt wer paul oder morra zufällig...^^


----------



## Padawurminator (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Wo bist du, Ungeziefer ?!
Spieler tot: Hoffentlich war er Hunter und er sich nur tot gestellt, will nochmal !
Spezialattacke: Ihr habt doch sicher nicht gegen eine Massenakkupunktur, muhaha
Enrage: *Fliegenklatsche raus hol* Platsch, Game Over !
Tod: Wir sehen uns wieder, keine Frage !


----------



## Padawurminator (31. März 2009)

Padawurminator schrieb:


> Aggro: Wo bist du, Ungeziefer ?!
> Spieler tot: Hoffentlich war er Hunter und er sich nur tot gestellt, will nochmal !
> Spezialattacke: Ihr habt doch sicher nicht gegen eine Massenakkupunktur, muhaha
> Enrage: *Fliegenklatsche raus hol* Platsch, Game Over !
> Tod: Wir sehen uns wieder, keine Frage !


----------



## Edou (31. März 2009)

Wenn mein Char nen Bosseli wäre dann SO

Aggro: Was ihr hier ich hab den nikolaus erwartet
EIn SPieler Stirbt:Sie Haben Post von (Mein name):Hier ein geschenk du bist tot!!
Spezialattackeig >Bang Geschenk KIller
Enrage:Ich Brauch mein gesöff
Tod:ICh sterbe nur mit gesöff ohne kann ich  nicht


----------



## Plaigor (31. März 2009)

So nun kommt Ein Dk der so mächtig ist wie der Lich King himself


Aggroie Brennende Legion wird..... moment mal...falscher text......Ich meine Die Geißel möge euer untergang sein
Ein Spieler stirbt:Jaaaaa.....Jaaaaaa....Jaaaaaaa... gib mir deine Lebenskraft und diene mir auf ewig
Spezialattacke: (Die Gruppenmitglieder werden zu Zombies Jeweils 4/5 8/10 und 19/25) Ja spürt die macht der untoten und die eurer willenlosen Freunde *lacht ganz ganz pööse* 
Enrage:JAAAAA DIR GEIÈL WIR UNBESIEGBAR SEIN JAAAAAAAA   (Beschwört von jeder untoten art Neruber,Zombies,Lichs,normale dks,...... 25 gegner die auf den raid oder die grp zustürmen
Tod: ab 5% beginnt sein körper mehr und mehr zu verfaulen er gerät in raserei und macht immer mehr schaden in dieser zeit dann wenn er bei null ist verwandelt er sich selbst in einen Untoten Gott diesere dann 25% hat und dann in sich zerfällt und stirbt
In der Untoten Gott vorm beschwört er immer wieder 500 kleine skellete mit jeweils 1,5k life


----------



## Herbie89 (31. März 2009)

Untoast schrieb:


> Oder Ernst
> Ich stelle mir einen dekadenten B11 Schlossherr oder Lord mit Butler als Add vor
> 
> Einleitung: Besuch? Ach wie nett... die letzten Gäste sind im Garten unterm Apfelbaum verscharrt worden.. kéin schöner Anblick das könnt ihr mir glauben.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach bis jetz das Beste! Einfach tolle Atmo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So hier auch was von mir. bin leider nich ganz so einfallsreich:

Aggro: You dare challenging me ? You fool!
Tod eines Spielers: I have foreseen this!
Spezialatacke: Taste my Power!
Enrage: This is annoying ... Die now and curse in vain!
Tod: Not .... possible ....


----------



## Nebola (31. März 2009)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> Aggro: Komm nur her...... und spüre die Macht der Geißel * lacht richtig dreckig (Muhaha)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie jeder Todesritter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte nur was für den Tod:

What have you done .. ? WHAT HAVE YOOUUU DOOONNEEEE ??? This Time you have won, But I came Back Harder as you never Think BEFORE. But Keep Attention, YOU ARE NOT PREPARED FOR THE WRATH OF THE LICHKING !!!


----------



## Dany_ (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Everybody is Kung Fu Fighting
Ein Spieler stirbt: Dont call it Schnitzel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spezialattacke: THIS IS SPARTA!!!!
Enrage: Madness?
Tot: Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!


----------



## mumba (31. März 2009)

Aggro: MinusDKP
Tod eines Spielers: Heiler MinusDKP
Spezialatacke: Tank MinusDKP
Enrage: Raid MinusDKP


----------



## Bodog (31. März 2009)

Hallo,

Aggro: Du gehst mich an Oo?
Tod eines Spielers: Dich hats aber weggefetzt!
Spezialattacke: Spüre die macht meines Egos!
Enrage: Jetzt fängts erst richtig an!
Tod: Gott rezz mich! Diesmal schaffe ich es!

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Siltan (31. März 2009)

Klasse: Hexer

Aggro: Noch mehr von denen... lernen die es nie? Auf sie! Los meine Diener! (jedes mögliche hexerpet 1mal, nacheinander, also  wichtel, leerwandler, succi, jäger, wache, höllenbestie, verdammniswache)

Ein Spieler stirbt: Und eine/r weniger... MUWAHAHAHA

Spezialattacke(2x mach ich die :>): Und jetzt passt auf... (dann bei treffer): Na wie wars? Schon am schwächeln? (wenn ein kill dadruch kommt): MUWAHAHA WERDET ALLE MEINE OPFER

Enrage: WAS? WIE KÖNNT IHR ES WAGEN? JETZT... werdet ihr alle... sterben... ... MUWAHAHAHA

Tod: WIEEE? NEIN, das kann nicht sein...

dann werd ich wiederbelebt (seelenstein 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): SO schnell werdet ihr mich NICHT los! 

wieder die gleichen emotes (diesmal keine demos, aber ich mach mehr dmg, meine fähigkeit setz ich 4x ein ;D), dann beim tod: Jetzt... habe ich alle Register gezogen... ... WAHAHAHA*verbalsst

"leiche" verschwindet und hinterlässt eine schwarze lootkugel


----------



## SuSa und AsTi (31. März 2009)

Hallooo
Also bei fun würd ich sagn:
Einleitung: Noch mehr LEute die mich killen wollen? Kahm doch erst vor 10 minuten die letue grp 
Aggro: Willst du spielen Kleiner?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Was schon jemand tot? Wie einfach.
Spezialattacke: Du nervst spür meinen Zorn!
Enrage: Langsam Reichts!
Tod: Mich.... kannst.... du.... nicht.... für.... immer.... töten....

Bei N ernsten wäre ich wohl ne Oberdienstmaid XD :
Einleitung: Sie haben gerufen?
Aggro: Ja was wollen sie?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich hoffe ihnen hat es hier gefallen. Einen schönen Tag noch.
Spezialattacke:  Teller werfen: Sie wollen noch einen Teller? Gern. Gabel werfen: Hier ist die Gabel, Sir. Messer werfen: Hier ist das Messer, Sir. Löffel werfen: Hier ist der Löffel, Sir. Tasse werfen: Hier ist noch ein Tee, Sir. 
Enrage: Ja ich weiß das sie was wollen warten sie doch mal!
Tod: Ich habe... mein bestes... versucht... Sir................................


----------



## Teradas (31. März 2009)

Oliver.P schrieb:


> Aggro: "Troll nix verlieren!...hicks"
> Ein Spieler stirbt: "Wraaaaghh!...hicks"
> Spezialattacke: "Es seinen alles tot!..hicks"
> Enrage: "Kämpft oder stirb!...hicks!"
> Tod: Reinkarnation....Mist Ankh vergessen...


Ein besoffener Troll?
Ich dachte Zwerge wären am meisten besoffen.xD


----------



## Durag Silberbart (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Ok dann eben du zuerst
Ein Spieler stirbt: Einer hin ... 24 im Sinn
Spezialattacke: Assimilier das!
Enrage: Ihr macht mich WÜTEND
Tod: Oh man immer diese Pro-Gamer


----------



## Teradas (31. März 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> naja ich find solche ideen,sollte man sowas überhaupt nennen können,einfach nur traurig "bis mittwoch" hahahaha WITZIG...omfg,zeugt von großer reife...
> ob sich die "erfinder" solcher genialer ideen überhaupt mal in einen wow-tauglichen boss hineinversetzt haben?


Ich glaube nicht das er sich reinversetzt hat,aber kann man nicht mit WoW seinen Spaß haben?


----------



## kéksdose (31. März 2009)

aggro: du jetz aua kriegen muhahaha

spieler down: ein opfer weniger

spezialattacke: jetz noch mehr aua 

tod: ich nun opfer sein


----------



## Gallero (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Ich loos bestimmt wieder-.-
Ein Spieler stirbt: Lol geowned
Spezialattacke: KAAMEE HAMMEEEE HAAAA!!!!!!!
Enrage: STERBT! BEIM FLIEGENDEN SPAGHETTIMONSTER STERBT!!!!!
Tod: Lol ich hab ja gesagt es wirdn loose


----------



## rocktboyy (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Name ich werde deine daten essen !
Tod eines Spielers: Eure Daten gehören mir Name des spieleres  
Spezialatacke:  CyberKnick!  ich werdet Sterben 
Enrage: Ich bin Böser als alles andere !


----------



## Imbageif (31. März 2009)

Aggro: "Choose your weapon, time to play"
Spieler stirbt: "You just got owned"
Spezialattacke: "Pwn you, I will"
Enrage: "I win, you die!"
Tod: (wird nicht vorkommen) "I.... let you... win... (*keuch*)"


----------



## Dimiteri (31. März 2009)

pull na ihr großen ich mach euch fertig
ein spieler tot : jetzt seit ihr nicht mehr so groß
spezialattacke: jetzt zeig ich euch was die kleinen können
enrage: der kleine wird jetzt groß!
tot : ihr habt mich zertrampelt 
(jaja gnom bosse ftw xD)


----------



## EspCap (31. März 2009)

Ein Trollbschami-Boss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aggro: U want ma mojo?! 
Ein Spieler stirbt: Told ya u can't stand da troll powa, mahn.
Spezialattacke: Got a surpirse for ya... 
Enrage: Too much mojo for you to handle!
Tod: No.. more.... ankhs?


----------



## Arthros (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Was meine Oma isch geb dich Schelle Lan!

Spieler stribt: Du Hurensohn ich mache Party auf deinem Grab

Spezialattacke: Wir boxen dich zu Kartoffel brei Ali Murad Rshid (3 ad's kommen)

enrage: Junge Muck nicht 

Tod:Ich werde wieder kommen und zwar nächste Woche Mittwoch *muhahahaha*


----------



## HappyChaos (31. März 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das er sich reinversetzt hat,aber kann man nicht mit WoW seinen Spaß haben?


klar,aber wenn dann nicht diese typischen 0815 sprüche,die auf jeder seite erscheinen "lol geownd" "l2p ihr noobs muahaha" was isn daran witzig?


----------



## Rollfl (31. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erstmal muss ich sagen das is ein genialer thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aggro: Wer will zuerst aufs Maul kriegen??
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ups...da bin ich wohl ausgerutscht...
Spezialattacke: PewPew 
Enrage: IIIIIII AM THE CHAMPION....myyy friiiiieeends
Tod: Dieser Content...ist...zu einfach...


----------



## Blooddrainer (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Come.... and get some !
Ein Spieler stirbt: Useless piece!
Spezialattacke: Do you feel it? The power... i could hold on....but im ... not in the mood. *imbaspezialeffetke einfüg *
Enrage: *verrücktes lachen* Close  , but are you good enaugh?
Tod: U were tough enemys...


----------



## Schnappigatoah (31. März 2009)

Mein Char ist ein Troll-Schamane namens Tollshocker (wer keine ahnung hat wie ich auf diesen Namen gekommen bin nehme sich das Buch "Uhrwerk Orange" oder den zugehörigen Film)

*AGGRO:*Pass er auf! Pass er gut auf, oh <Ziel>, falls am Leben zu bleiben ihm gelegen ist… 
*Ein Spieler stirbt: * I'm singing in the rain, just singing in the rain....
*Spezial-attacke:* Es war doch nur ein kleiner Tollschock…
*Enrage:* Aber dann kam die Erleuchtung, und plötzlich begriff ich, dass das Denken nur was für Bekloppte ist, und dass Leute mit Grips so was wie Inspirationen haben…
*Tod:*Mir wird schlecht! Ich muss kotzen! Gebt mir was, damit ich kotzen kann…


----------



## numisel (31. März 2009)

Erstmal vorweg ich hab einen Tauren Schamanen. Die Totems spawnen immer mal wieder und machen ein bisschen was.

Aggro: Ihr wollt euch also mit mir anlegen? Naja, ich werde ja nicht mit Blitzen beschossen. Ausserdem könnte es heiss werden.

Spieler stirbt: Ich hatte euch gewarnt, aber ihr wolltet ja nicht hören. Her mit eurer macht! Helft den Elementen!
(dazu soll gesagt sein, dass ich für jeden Toten einen Buff bekomme, der meinen Totemschaden und meinen Blitzschaden um 10% erhöht)

Spezialattacke: Ich hoffe, ich hab mein Holzwurmspray dabei... so ein Mist, schon wieder vergessen. Egal, helft mir meine kleinen hölzernen Freunde. 
(Totems spawnen als Adds irgendwo im Raum. Lufttotem erhöht den Schaden um 50% und die Aggro um 200% ; Erdtotem verlangsamt die Zauber und Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit um 75%, erhöht aber auch Rüstung um 50% ; Feuertotem ist klar, das macht einmal laut BUMM! und haut so ca 8000 Feuerschaden im Umkreis von 20 Metern um sich herum raus ; Wassertotem regeneriert 5% des Grundmanas und Lebens, aber auch das des Bosses, der wiederum da hinrennt)

Enrage: Ok, jetzt habt ihr mich wütend gemacht. Hier, fangt meine Blitze, wenn ihrs überlebt!

Tod: Ach kommt schon, es war doch lustig...

Spezialattacke: Reinkarnation (brauch ich nicht zu erklären oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zweiter Tod: Wir Tauren wollen immer nur Spass aber ihr, ihr macht alles kaputt!


----------



## Ridox (31. März 2009)

als Taurenschami:

Aggro: Bigboss is watching you!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich war's nicht!
Spezialattacke: Kettenblitz!!!
Enrage: Das Schlachtfeld beginnt...
Tod: Uhh... ihr könnt nicht... Nein! keine ... Ankhs in der ... Tasche...


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

*Aggro:* Wer es wagt, soll nur kommen!!
*Ein Spieler stirbt:* Wahahahaaa, ein weiterer Eurer jämmerlichen Gefährten hat ausgelebt!! wenns dich erwischt: ab in die Hölle!!
*Spezialattacke:* Spürt dies: *Spezialattacke*
*Enrage:* *Hinterhältiges Gelache* Ihr habt versagt!! Gebt auf...
*Tod:* Ihr habt mich besiegt, doch weiter werdet ihr nicht kommen. Meine Brüder werden Euch in Stücke reißen!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*cooler thread!!*


----------



## Camô (31. März 2009)

Nachtelfdruide, Katze:

Aggro: R U Talking to me ...? FUCK!! (Anspielung an Scorseses Taxi Driver mit Robert DeNiro)

Spieler stirbt: Ein weiteres Denkmal in Sturmwind/ Orgrimmar errichtet auf meine Kosten!

Spezialattacke: Ihr kamt, saht und versagtet!

Enrage: Leckt eure Wunden!

Tod: Hehehehehehe ... schaut nie nach hinten ...


----------



## Mullok (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Noch ein Gegner zum zerquetschen
Ein Spieler stirbt: und ihr wollt mich  mit so lächerlichen Helden besiegen
Spezialattacke: Gnomenstampfer
Enrage: Ihr seid besiegt, seht es endlich ein
Tod: *Niederknien* Tu mir nicht weh


----------



## Berndl (31. März 2009)

Mein Verstärker Schami würd wohl sachen sagen wie 

Aggro: Do you know the Power of the Horde? Come see it!
Ein Spieler Stirbt:   *Finsteres Lachen* Hat euch eure lächerliche Magie verlassen?    <-- Bei Magier Tod steht auf die Klassensprüche von Nefarian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spezialattacke:   Frostschoook
Enrage:  Storm, Earth and Fire! Heed my Call!
Tod:     Alles hat ein Ende... Aber ich hab Ankh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       <-- Ums bisschen fies zu machen erst nach 1 Minute oder so First Kill Gilden ärgern wenn sie zum Loot laufen


----------



## Schniefer (31. März 2009)

Aggro: First I kill it, then I grill it!
Spieler stirbt: Noch so jung...
Enrage: Muhahahaha stirb, Wurm!
Tod: Ich... war zu.... langsam


----------



## yves1993 (31. März 2009)

Hehe, erstmal trotzdem vielen Dank für das Lob, ist mein erster solcher Thread, aber ich möchte nocheinmal darauf hinweisen dass die Idee des Threads eigentlich nicht von mir kommt, nur dass ich den Thread auch hier posten wollte =).

Also nicht zuviel Lob an mich, eigtl hab ichs direkt net verdient :<

Wer den Thread auf WoW-europe lesen will:  Bitte hier klicken!

Was aber jetzt nicht heißt, netmehr weiterschreiben *g*
Da der Thread hier wahrscheinlich besser bekannt ist, soll er auch erhalten bleiben =)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (31. März 2009)

Aggro: komm ma ran auf nen meter^^
Spieler stirbt: pwnd!
Spezialattacke: headshot! 
Enrage: roxxor mode on!
Tod: OMFG WTF LOL? einseinself!?


----------



## Figetftw! (31. März 2009)

Aggro: You wanna battle me?? MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
Ein Spieler stirbt: oh sry tut mir leid
Spezialattacke: Hände in die Luft denn hier kommt der Führer
Enrage:Nehm ich den Schläger oder meine Machete?
Tod: Da hinten steht meine Kiste- ich bin weg *disappeard*


----------



## fabdiem (31. März 2009)

nachtelf schurke

aggro: "ou shit, you've found me!"
ein spieler stirbt: "ha! you didn't see me, did you?"
Spezialattake: "VANISH! BÄM! AMBUSH! BÄM!
Enrage: "and now ... SLICE AND DICE!"
Tod: "VANISH! ou shit, you're OVERPOWERED!"


----------



## Azerak (31. März 2009)

Hiho ich mach auch mal mit ^^



Schwachsinn: ^^
Aggro: Der Hot-Button läuft ~
Spieler stirbt: Schwupps - und da hat er auch schon zugeschlagen!
Enrage: 1,2,3 ~ eure Chance vorbei
Tod:  Fast war die Show zu ende.....

Mechagnom:
Aggro: System wird gebootet~ Wartet... wartet... Bereit! Nun lasst uns anfangen!
Spieler stirbt: Erkennt ihr es? Fleisch und Blut sind ein Fluch! Hoch den Mechagnomen!
Enrage: *Piep* Boost ist nun bereit *piep* -  Hört ihr? Das ist der Ton eures Untergangs!
Tod: Blue...screen....

Irgend nen Krieger:
Aggro: Nun denn~ Lasst uns unsere Schwerter kreuzen! Und Dolche... Und Stäbe ... Und~ Ach egal!
Spieler stirbt: Noch irgendwelche letzten Worte? Und nun kommt mir ja nicht mit "Battlerezz plz!"~
Enrage: Ich würde ja sagen "Guter Versuch - nächstes Mal klappt es" ~ Aber man soll bekanntlich nicht lügen.
Tod: Das lief nicht so, wie ich es wollte~


----------



## Padawurminator (31. März 2009)

Diesmal mal klassenspezifisch, ich spiele einen Druiden.

Aggro: Du greift MICH an ? Ab in den Smaragdgrünen Alptraum mit dir !
Spieler stirbt: Dein letzer Traum, ich hoffe ihr wart 25, damit ich jeden anders töten kann !
Enrage: Jetzt werd ich zum Terrorkatzenboomkinbaum !
Tod: Dieses, wie heist es noch, dieses smaragdgrüne ?


----------



## Hexold (31. März 2009)

aggro:Lol rofl omfg l2p u n00b
Spieler stirbt: its just a part of it...
Enrage: WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
GGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
Tod: Its not oooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää
ääääääääääärrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DarkSever (31. März 2009)

Aggro: En Gárde!
Spieler stirbt: Kaaaramba!
Enrage: Muuuuuuuuuuhh!!
Tod: Ihr werdet mich *keuch* in euren Alpträumen... ...wieder seh'n...  *hicks*


----------



## Hurrikano (31. März 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Ein Spieler stirbt: Forgiveee meee! I'm nothing, but miserable slime!! Pls, forgive me?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





von ICQ xDDD


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2009)

Klasse & Rasse: Troll Mage

*Aggro:* Hey du! Was machst du da?! Lass mein Mojo in Ruhe!

*Spieler stirbt:*: Daaaas ist der Voodoo, maaaan.

*Spezialattacke:* Ich verfluch dich such dich heim, dring in dich ein, weil ich dich hasse (<--- Subway to Sally ftw)

*Enrage:* Gaaaaaaanz viele Trolle mit gaaaaaaanz viel Mojo (20 Spiegelbilder des Magiers spawnen, alle gleiche Hp etc)

*Tod:* Neeeein, mein Mojoo, neeein, mein Voodoo *waaarghh*


----------



## Didjumoi (31. März 2009)

Mein Lieblingschar heißt Did ... Wortspiele waren da immer zahlreich ^_^

Aggro: So you did it. Finally!
Spieler stirbt: YES! Just did it! NEXT!
Spezialattacke: It shouldn't get that far, dudes. Seriously!
Enrage: LETS DO THIS!
Tod: *cough* ... Rosebud ...

Da er Heiler ist, wirds ein eher langweiliger Kampf, daher lieber meinen DK:

Aggro: ... und es war so schön ruhig!
Spieler stirbt: Seht Ihr wozu das führt?! SEHT IHR ES?!
Spezialattacke: Boah, [Spielername]. Gehst Du mir auf den Sack!
Enrage: Jetzt wirds persönlich.
Tod: Eure Gesichter merk ich mir!


----------



## Arcanem (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Instant 15k Crit Pyro!
Spieler stirbt: Get Iceblock!
Spezialattacke: Bäng AE Bäng AE!
Enrage: Arcane Power ON!
Tod: Dammit.... Invis(ibility) Cooldown :/


----------



## mlcwwe (31. März 2009)

Mensch Hexer

Aggro: kommt in das reich der schatten
Spieler stirbt: *böselach* willkommen in der hölle
Spezialattacke: die dunkelheit wartet
Enrage: ihr habt mich herausgefordert und jetzt werdet ihr den preis dafür zahlen... mit euren seelen
Tod: ihr habt mich besiegt, doch die dunkelheit ist unbesiegbar (oder bis zum nächsten mittwoch xD)


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (31. März 2009)

Lich oder ä. untote

Aggro: Könnt ihr es mit etwas aufnehmen das weder Lebt noch Tod ist? Hahaha!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Werde mein Diener oder verlier deien Seele!!
Spezialattacke: Ihr sollt mir Leben schenken und selber Untot sein!!!
Enrage: Meine Geduld ist zuende! 
Tod: Ich wollte doch nur Leben!!!

Paladin o.ä.

Aggro: Das licht möge euch zerschmettern!!!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Die Schatten werden vernichtet!!!
Spezialattacke: Spürt meine Lichtsalve!!
Enrage: Licht gib mir macht!!!
Tod: Wie konntest du nur Licht?!


----------



## VallovShatt (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Ey verpiss dich du Sch...lutscher!

Ein Spieler stirbt: "Du hast gespielt und du hast verloren"

Spezialattacke: Nicht enden wollende Vorträge über Tupperware, worauf alle im Umkreis von 50m bis zum Ende des Vortrags einschlafen oder bis die Bombe explodiert und alle aufweckt die vorher einer installiert haben sollte.

Enrage: *in die Tischplatte der Verdammnis beiß* "MIR PLATZT GLEICH DER ARSCH!" danach werden Krallen ausgefahren und auf die Augen gezielt.

Tod: "Ach leckt mich doch!"


----------



## Kintaro221 (31. März 2009)

Jo hmm wenn mein Shami ein Boss wär.... ah jo ich habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aggro: Spüre die Macht...
Ein Spieler stirbt: ...so Brutal kann sie sein!
Spezialattacke: Geisterwölfe, Elementare, Lets Rock!
Enrage: KAAAAAAMMMPPPPFFFFRRRRAAUUUUSSSSCHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tod: Mein Geist wird zurückkehren *ahnk* XD

Grüsse kintaro221


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

"Wenn Euer Char ein Boss wär...."


... würde ich mir die ganzen Epics selber zustecken und den Gruppen nix abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Ich bin dein Vater...
Ein Spieler stirbt: verdammte Axt!
Spezialattacke: Timmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!
Enrage: Boys and Girls ! You're down!!!!
Tod: Sie kamen,sahen und siegten!


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (31. März 2009)

Aggro: Wolle Rose kaufen?
Ein Spieler stirbt: You Fail!!
Spezialattacke: Charrgee!!!
Enrage: For Pony!!!!
Tod: Me Fail? Can't be!!


----------



## Hauptgefreiter01 (31. März 2009)

Aggro: "Dein Arsch kommt auf meine Liste!!"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "UPS - war ich das etwa? HA HA HA"
Spezialattacke: "MMMMMONSTERKILL" (CS-Spieler kennen das)
Enrage: "Jetzt reiß ich dir den Kopf an und sche*ß dir in den Hals!"
Tod: "OH OH!!"  (das oh oh aus "Worms")


----------



## Vågor1 (31. März 2009)

*Aggro:* 
- Ihr wollt wohl meine Faust kennenlernen? Faust, sag Hallo zu <Spielername>
- Watt war das? Was fürn Scheiss über meine Mukke???
- Wenn du mich nochmal duzt, hau ich dir ne Delle in die Gewürzgurke. 
- Es haut mir die Zwiebel aus der Ferse, daß Du den Mut hast hier aufzutauchen...
- Schmeißt die Friedensgabeln ins Gemüse


*Ein Spieler stirbt:* 

- You see <Spielername>, you see what you get when you mess with a warrior!!!!!
- Mit der Riesen Kelle und Anlauf ins Nirvana!!!
- Die for me in hell!


*Spezialattacke:*

- Ich glaube euch, aber diese Holzlatte hier, die glaubt euch nicht!
- Geronimooooooo
- So,jetzt gibt's Ramba Zamba.
- Kennst du die Geschichte von der kleinen Lokomotive, <Spielername>?


*Enrage:*

- LEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOY 
- Dann mach ma Dampf in die Stahlbacken du blonder Korsar!!! Jetzt gibts auf die 12!!!
- Und das scheint euch als Grund zu reichen, meine Zähne in Pansion zu schicken? [Dann Enrage]


*Tod:*

- Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß es so einen bildschönen, jungen Dynamiker wie mich nochmal gibt.
- Läßt du das wohl du Strolch!!!
- Ich glaub mein Bananen-deo läßt nach! 


So, mal alles runtergeschrieben, wenn was schon war nicht bös sein

Edith findet den hier zum brüllen komisch:

Ein Spieler stirbt: Dont call it Schnitzel  (oben gelesen)


----------



## Ledas (1. April 2009)

mein pöser Boss wär ein Schamane

*Aggro:* Spür meinen Hammer 
*ein Spieler stirbt*: War das jetzt zu dolle?
*Spezialattacke:* Frostschock
*Enrange:* Jetzt kommt Heldentum
*Tod: *Och nö, Cooldown auf ankh   oder   Mist schon wieder über Totems gestolpert

grüße Ledas


----------



## Mardoo (1. April 2009)

Aggro: Geh kacken oida!
Ein Spieler stirbt: owned motherfu**er!
Spezialattacke: Ooooh Yeah!
Enrage: I'M ALL-IN!
Tod: What the FUCK?! (Diese Antwortmöglichkeit kommt aber niemals vor, da der Boss nicht sterben kann.)


----------



## Dabow (1. April 2009)

Aggro: You wanna play a  little game ?

Ein Spieler stirbt: Let me hear you say pew pew !

Spezialattacke: Are you rdy for the sex toys ?

Enrage: learn to play the gamez

Tod: fail !


----------



## Delfuras (1. April 2009)

ganz Klar -> Druidenboss!

Aggro: I N C !
Ein Spieler stirbt: pwnd 1n y0ur f4c3!!
Spezialattacke: Totem, Totem, FROSTSHOCK
Enrage: LEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOY JENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS
Tod: Time to say good...ankh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (incl Musik von Andrea Bocelli xD)


----------



## Mardoo (1. April 2009)

Delfuras schrieb:


> ganz Klar -> Druidenboss!
> 
> Aggro: I N C !
> Ein Spieler stirbt: pwnd 1n y0ur f4c3!!
> ...



druiden haben keine totems...


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> druiden haben keine totems...



Er meinte eindeutig Schamane... er schreibt ja nicht nur von Totems.. sondern auch von einem Ankh

PS:  Der Werbungslink in deiner Sig ist verboten.. dieses info-cash-ding....


----------



## abe15 (1. April 2009)

Mirodas schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread lustig, schön kreativ sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der is nice, musste echt ziemlich lachen xD


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. April 2009)

Aggro:Welcome to hell
Spieler stirbtone by Osama
Enrage:Time to die!
Todamn Osama rick roll´d me!
Spezial Attacke:Feel like Tschenobel


----------



## Siilverberg (1. April 2009)

Aggro: "Nun den lasst uns anfangen"
Spieler Stirbt: "Überlegt es euch beim nächstenmal besser ob ihr gegen mich Kämpfen wollt, falls es ein nächtesmal gibt *Lacht*"
Spezial: "Ihr wollt noch mehr?! Kein Problem!"
Enrage: "Dafür werdet ihr Büßen! STERBT!"
Tod: Ich.........habe verloren.... warum??


Punkte stehen für Atempause


----------



## Schlaubel (1. April 2009)

Aggro: Van Cleef viel zahlen für euer Kopfens!
Ein Spieler stirbt: schlaubi: 1 raid: 0
Spezialattacke: Pew Pew! Lasergun!
Enrage: Kein Fernsehen und Kein Bier macht Homer verrückt!
Tod: Du nicht nehmen Kerze!


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. April 2009)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> Aggro: Van Cleef viel zahlen für euer Kopfens!
> Ein Spieler stirbt: schlaubi: 1 raid: 0
> Spezialattacke: Pew Pew! Lasergun!
> Enrage: Kein Fernsehen und Kein Bier macht Homer verrückt!
> Tod: Du nicht nehmen Kerze!


XD


----------



## Cmygo (1. April 2009)

Klick mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mullok (2. April 2009)

Aggro: ah du haben Kerze (auf dessen Kopf, wo eine Kerze ist hat aggro)
Spieler stirbt: Du kleiner mieser Kerzenstehler hab ich butt gemacht
Spezialattacke: Ich will meine Kerze wieder (man wird ganz weit weg gestoßen, und dann muss der mit der Kerze aufm Kopf ganz schnell hinrennen sonst macht er eine Attacke mit Namen Feu,Feu die dafür sorgt, dass alles brennt und 5000dps macht)
Enrage: ich bin wütend gib Kerze wieder her
Tod: Erbarmen, ich will doch nur Kerze


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

Aggro:"SPIELEN"!!!
Spieler tot: "Bum *Gacker* kaboosh!"
Spezialattacke "Wenn ich eine Banane radioaktiv verstrahle und mit einer Gummiente kreuze..."
Enrage "Jetzt kommen die echten knalla man"
Tod: "DU NICHT NEHMEN EPIXX!"  *Explodiert den raum und alle muessen raus und bekommen keinen loot weil man die kiste 5 sek lang aufmacht und nach 4 sek alles explodiert (Blase/eisblock wirkt nicht)

natuerlich ist der char ein goblin


----------



## Balord (2. April 2009)

Da mein main ein Pala ist folgendes: 

Aggro: Das Licht wird euch läutern.

Spieler tot: Möge der Exorzismus euch nicht zu viele Schmerzen bereitet haben.

Spezialattacke: Spürt die Macht des heiligen Hammers!

Enrage: Das Licht hat den Engel des Todes ausgesandt um euch zu vernichten!

Tod: Das Licht... es will mir nicht mehr gehorchen... NEIN!... nicht jetzt!


----------



## J3st3r (2. April 2009)

Aggro: Vernichten... oder retten?
Spieler tot: Er war nichts stark genug...
Spezialattacke: (Geniale Idee meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : jedes gruppenmitglied wird alleine in einen raum geportet, wo ich dann stehe. ich führe dann jeden spieler einzeln durch meine räume und bringe ihnen meine idee näher... am ende muss er sich entscheiden: entweder er greift mein abbild an, oder er benutzt einen altar, der ihn dann auf meine seite holt --> anderer loot! der spieler, der dann auf meiner seite kämpft, wird durch einen bot ersetzt...) Folgt mir!
Enrage: Ich wollte euch retten! Doch nun kommt die Vernichtung über euch...
Tod: Die Dunkelheit wird über euch alle kommen!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (2. April 2009)

Aggro: Ich werde nun meine Aufmerksamkeit auf denjenigen richten, der es nicht beherrscht, ab und zu mal auf seine Bedrohung zu achten!
Spieler tot: Ich habe jemanden getötet. Gut.
Special: Nun kommt eine besonders starke Spezialattacke. Versteckt euch lieber, sie trifft mit 50000 Schaden.
Enrage: Ich bin entrüstet über euren Schaden. Er ist so klein, dass ihr euch bereits seit 15 Minuten mit mir schlagt.
Tod: Ach, was macht das schon. Der Respawn wird mich wiederholen. Und dann wieder... Und dann wieder... Und dann wieder...
(Dann bekommt jeder Spieler einen Whisp: "Und dann wieder...")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubis-wächter (2. April 2009)

<Todesritter>

Aggro: Jeder der sich der Schwarzen Klinge in den weg stellt wird Vernichtet!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Ein unnötiges Opfer ... *er lacht* dennoch  amüsant

Spezialattacke: Runenklinge BRENNT!

Enrage: Was glaubt ihr wer ihr seid?! Ich bin ein Unheiliger verseucher der schwarzen Klinge! Eure Dummheit werdet ihr mit dem Tod bezahlen!

Tod: *Rammt seine Runenklinge neben sich in den Boden und Kniet*  --- Unmöglich! Ist dies das Ende meiner langen Reise?--- *Die Klinge zerbricht und zerfällt - er stirbt*


LG Xervantes , Held der eisigen Weiten , Nachtwache


----------



## FaNtaBäR (2. April 2009)

Aggro: Auf's Maul???

Ein Spieler stirbt: Jo, Öhm... Naja, da war ne Fliege

Spezialattacke: Chaosbolt mit Dönergeschmack... VORSICHT KNOBLAUCHSOSSE

Enrage: Was is Mama? Gibts schon Essen?

Tod: Schande das war ein Aderlass zuviel... 





Ja ich bin Hexer...


----------



## Nephaston (2. April 2009)

Aggroo you think you can stop me?

Spieler tot:I have no Time to play Games. Farewell

Spezial:Time to Fly (Boot to the Head mit Freiflug)

Enrage:CHAOS PUNISHMENT (Gratis Schläge für alle)

Tod: All is well, that ends well 

PS:Alles Zitate meines Avatars^^


----------



## yves1993 (3. April 2009)

Sticky pls XD
Manche Antworten sind wirklich genial <3

Thx das ihr alle so schön darin mitgearbeitet habt =)
Weiter so :>


----------



## Keyone (10. Juni 2009)

Aggro: SCHEIßE ER HAT NE NASE!!
Spieler Tot: Baummann schritt zur tat!
Spezial Attacke: GULLI SCHNADDADENG
Enrage: SINNLOSER KNOPF ATTACK!
Tod: alta was geht'n mit dir !?


----------



## Ryuzaki17 (11. Juni 2009)

Uh ein Eulen-Boss...
Der Gedanke gefällt mir (^,^)d

Aggro: Was meint ihr mit "Brathähnchen"???
Spieler Tot: Das war die Macht meines Mondfeuers!
Spezial Attacke: BRRRRRRRR
Enrage: Hooot Hooot
Tod: Gedenkt meiner, als Abschaum der Natur...

Ryu


----------



## Liberiana (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Spürt die Dunkelheit!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Oh mein Gott, ich habe <instert name of a Player> getötet!
Spezialattacke: Kommt! Kommt näher und sterbt!
Enrage: Jetzt bin ich Warm!
Tod: Ich hole nur Verstärkung....


----------



## KeyserSoze (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Ach nee nicht schon wieder du / geht mir nicht auf den sack

Spieler Tot: Kann mir einer mal Salz und Pfeffer bringen

Spezial Attacke: Ein Tritt in die familienjuweln

Enrage : Ein pfund gehacktes kommt sofort

Tod : Ok einigen wir uns auf unentschieden / Können wir nicht nochmal darüber reden


----------



## 44IsoO (11. Juni 2009)

*Weiblicher Untoten-Krieger:*

Aggro: Zu stürmisch...
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich habe Euch gewarnt!
Spezialattacke: Ein nur leichter Schmerz für Euch...
Enrage: Mein Zorn, meine Wut... Ihr könnt das nicht verstehen!!! (Sie hält kurz inne, ist währenddessen nicht angreifbar. Anschließend rastet sie aus, stürmt auf die Gruppe zu und greift in hoher Geschwindigkeit wahllos an.)
Tod: Ich... habe verloren...? Endlich... kann ich ihn... wiedersehen... (Bekommt den Gnadenstoß und fällt nach hinten um, es folgt der erste Satz. Beim zweiten Satz hebt sie die Hand nach oben und stirbt schließlich.)


----------



## Raethor (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: OH HAI! YOU GOT CHEEZBRGR?
Ein Spieler stirbt: I WIN!
Spezialattacke: BAM IN UR FACE!
Enrage: DING! 
Tod: WTF, OH NOEZ!


----------



## Mobmap (11. Juni 2009)

Vincien schrieb:


> Spieler stirbt -> " Silence! I kill you"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spezial Attacke: I am a sucide Bomber!


----------



## Smokybear (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: WAS DU WILLST MICH TANKEN?!?!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Oh hat der heiler versagt!
Spezialattacke: HAHA Alle eure Fähigkeiten haben nun cd!!
Enrage: OHH sammelt noch etwas Eqip in ULDUAR und kommt dann wieder.
Tod:  Mein Tot bringt euch nichts DENN ICH DROPE NUR GRÜNE SCHEIßE HAHA


----------



## Souldealer (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Och nee, schon wieder Helden.
Ein Spieler stirbt: Du hast genervt!
Spezialattacke: HAUT AB!!
Enrage: Wird mir so langsam zu blöd!
Tod: Naja, wenigstens hattet ihr euren Spaß

Name: Langweiligon


----------



## 1stVampire (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: SILENCE! I KILL YOU! (sorry, ernste Antwort: You have chosen your Way to the Darkness!)
Ein Spieler stirbt: I warned you!
Spezialattacke: Feel my Force!
Enrage: Enough! Go down your Way to the Darkness!
Tod: I never thought this day will come... aspects, forgive me!


----------



## Elitist 10 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bin eine menschliche Frostmagierin mit dem wohlklingenden Titel "die Entdeckerin".

Aggro: AUA! Warum immer auf die Magier? Wisst ihr wie schwer Blutflecken aus Stoff gehen?

Spieler stirbt: Warst du so von meiner Schönheit geblendet das du meinen Frostblitz nicht gesehen hast?

Spezialattacke: Na? So viel getrunken das ihr schon doppelt seht? (Ich erzeuge 3 Spiegelbilder und wir machen in jede Himmelsrichtung einen Kältekegel und jeder der zu lahm ist in die Lücken zwischen ihnen zu rennen darf sich den Fußboden aus der nähe ansehen. Anschließen verschwinden die Spiegelbilder wieder.)

Enrage: Jetzt giebs voll friedliches Fratzengeballer. (ich mache solange einen Blizzard der den ganzen Raum ausfüllt bis alle tod sind.)

Tod: Jetzt gehts daran die Geisterlande zu erforschen.


----------



## Thí (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Watt? Wer bist du denn?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Haahaa!
Spezialattacke: Fatality!
Enrage: Ez gibts Dresche!
Tod: Ach Menno */weinen*


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich ein Boss wäre, wäre ich wohl sowas wie nen Endboss im Raid "Hofbräuhaus" - wegen mir auch nur während dem Braufest.

Aggro: Hö?
Spieler stirbt: Oops...
Spezialattacke: Prost Jungs!
Enrage: Wer hat mein Bier genommen?
Tod: Nie wieder Alkohol!


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: wer da?
Ein Spieler stirbt: gott,ihr sterbt wie die Fliegen!
Spezialattacke: *am hintern kratz* riech mal!
Enrage:Ach ich hab kenen bock meer!!!!
Tod: bis Mittwoch


----------



## The Future (11. Juni 2009)

Ich wurde antworten:
Ich bin ein Farmopfer Blizzard nerft mich trotzdem weiter.

Und das bei jedem einzelnen deiner vorgaben.


----------



## RexxoV (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: You Asked for it!
Spieler Stirbt: Ohhh You go MiMiMi now?
Spezialattacke: INCOMING!
Enrage: Party's Over!
Tod: I Hate Raids....*aarggh*


----------



## razorcraft (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Gooonz ruhig!
Ein Spieler stirbt: OMG! Sie haben XXX getötet.
Spezialattacke: Stirb!
Enrage: DU Wurm.
Tod: Nich wundern, war AFK.


----------



## TighFoOn (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro:you want it?
Ein Spieler stirbt: ololol boon (/rofl)
Spezialattacke:spürt dem zorn
Enrage:jetzt nervt ihr!!
Tod:nur chuck norris besiegt mich!

dann springt chuck norris ausm busch und haut mich um xD


----------



## minosha (11. Juni 2009)

Für meinen Schurken dachte ich an so was:
Aggro: Gebt her Eure Taschen, es tut sicher nicht weh.
Ein Spieler stirbt: Erst deine Taschen, dann deine Hoffnung und nun deine Seele.
Spezialattacke: Puffff... und ich bin weg. (dann verschwinde ich und es Gibt eine Giftwolke. Ein Spieler bekommt einen Whisper mit: Pst. und ich benutze eine Starke Mordlust.)
Enrage: Dolche! Fliegt!
Tod: Der Schatten stirbt nicht... nur bei....Wolken.

Für meinen Schami:
Aggro: Ihr habt sicher schon Totems kaputtgemacht, maan!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Brrzzz!
SPezialattacke: Ja Mann, Totemspower. (Ich setze ein Totem, das sofort die Zaubermacht und Angriffskraft senkt, eine Druckwelle verursacht und einen Knockback für alle Raidmitglieder)
Enrage: Zeit vorbei, ey. Zu spät.
Tod: Auch Schamanen können... sich nicht... immer Reanimation...


----------



## Rappi (11. Juni 2009)

Für meinen Todesritter

Aggro: Es ist an der Zeit, die Welt zu reinigen.
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ein Unwürdiger weniger
Spezialattacke: Ihr werdet alle sterben
Enrage: Es ist vorbei
Tod: Ich...was passiert hier?


----------



## WAR_FAN (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Was hast du gegen meine Mutter gesagt?!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Yiiiiiha
Spezialattacke: Roundhousekick
Enrage: Wo ist mein Bieeeeer!
Tod: ihr seid so doof


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Holyshock them do death!
Ein Spieler stirbt: LOL ich mach ja Schaden!
Spezialattacke: RÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖR BÄÄÄÄM
Enrage: murglmurglmurgl
Tod: Nix da! /cast Gottesschild /cast Ruhestein


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

Aggro: 5 Promille... ish bin bereit! ...hicks.
Ein Spieler stirbt: Shwei wenicher. 
Spezialattacke: Original Donnerbrau Bier "Flammenatem: standard flamenodem"
Groeshe isht nischt Allesh "Avatar: 3x so gross und 2xten dmg 8 sek"
Ihr sheit nischt willkommen!...hicks. "Toetet alle die gerade nicht den Status "Ihr seid total Betrunken" haben
Enrage: Eurentwegen hab ish mein Bier vershuettelt! (30k dmg alle 0.1 sek)
Tod: Nishts Dah maaan ...hicks. 10 Promille warn wohl zu...shtark.


----------



## 2boon4you (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Zeit für Spaaaaaaß! 
Ein Spieler stirbt: Zeit für Spaaaaaaß! 
Spezialattacke: Zeit für Spaaaaaaß! 
Enrage: Zeit für Spaaaaaaß! 
Tod: Zeit für Spaaaaaaß! not


----------



## XSYST (12. Juni 2009)

aggro: nicht einmal der tot kann mich vor euch retten
ein spieler stirbt: ihr seid die anstrengung nicht wert
spezialattacke: say hello to my little friend
enrage: LAUFT
tod: i...........will........be........back


----------



## bwcl (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: ahhhhhhhhh ein kleiner Junge. =)
Ein Spieler stirbt: The next Boy.....
Spezialattacke: LOS Bubbles nimm ihn seine Bannane weg.
Enrage: WHaaaaaaa Flieht solange ihr noch könnt!!!
Tod: Ich hatte nie eine Kindheit...... ahh......


----------



## larxenus (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Wieso seid ihr so leichtsinnig, seht ihr nicht das es sinnlos ist?
Spieler Stirbt: Mehr Hitze vertragt ihr nicht?
Speci attacke: Das Feuer wird euch verzehren und mit euch, die ganze Welt.
Enrage: und ihr törichten sterblichen dachtet, die Sonne wäre heiß?
Tod: Mein Tod bewirkt garnichts! Ich kehre zurück, Stärker, Hei....

Boss: Hero 25 Millionen Hp/ Normal 10 Millionen

Phase 1: 
Feuerball: Trifft zufällige Spieler für 7000(5500) Feuerschaden und hinterlässt ein Feuerdot der alle 3 sec 500(300) schaden macht (15 sec lang). (Wirkungszeit 3 sec, nicht unterbrechbar)

Pyroclasma: Alle vom Feuerdot betroffen Spieler Explodieren, verbrauchen dabei den Feuerdot auf und richten an sich und andere mitspieler im umkreis von 15 meter 10.000(7500) Feuerschaden und erleiden 20 sec lang 5% erhöhten feuerschaden (bis zu 5 mal stackbar)

Glühende Rüstung: Alle Attacken auf dem boss verursachen 1500(1200) Feuerschaden. Kann maximal alle 5 sec auftreten.

Blinzeln: Blinzelt sich zu der Stelle mit den meisten spieler und wirkt druckwelle die 6000 (5000) schaden macht und alle spieler um 10 meter zurückschleudert.

ab 66% der HP Phase 2:

Feuerball verschwindet.
Pyroclasma verschwindet.
Blinzeln verschwinde.

Frostfeuerblitz: Trifft zufällig spieler für 7500(6000) Frostfeuerschaden und hinterlässt ein Debuff der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit/Lauf & Castgeschwindidkeit um 15% verringert. (Wirken in 2,5 sec)

Eislanzensalve: Trifft alle Spieler im umkreis von 100 Meter verursacht 2000 (1500) schaden. Spieler mit dem Frostfeuerdebuff erleiden doppelten schaden (konsumiert debuff)

Arktis: Spieler mit der höchsten Aggro werden im Eisblock eingeschlossen und erleiden über 10 sec 60.000(45.000) schaden. (tritt alle 45 sec auf, bis auf maximal 2 Spieler)

Wasserelementar: Wasser elementar spawnen alle 30 sec. Wasserblitz: 3000 (2500)schaden. Frostnova: Friert alle spieler im umkreis von 30 meter ein und erhöht den durch Wasserblitz erlittene schaden um 50% (bannbar)

ab 33% der Hp Phase 3:

Frostfeuerblitz verschwindet.
Eislanzensalve verschwindet.
Wasserelementar verschwindet.

Elementargeschosse: Feuert 3 Salven reine energie auf zufällige Spieler. Jede salve verursacht 4000 (3500) schaden. Hinterlässt magische rückstände die den erlittenen schaden aller quellen um 10% erhöhen. Ausgeteilter schaden wird allerdings um 15% erhöht, Machtkosten regenerierung wird um 50% erhöht. (wirken in 1,5 sec - jede 0,5 sec eine salve)

Rüstung aus reiner Energie: Gegner umgibt eine Rüstung reiner Enegie die jeglichen erlittenen schaden um 50% verringert. Ausgeteilter schaden wird um 20% erhöht (20 sec dauer)

Nova: Alle spieler erleiden über 5sec lang 8000 (7000) schaden.

Spiegelbilder: Erschafft 3 Spiegelbilder während boss in unsichtbarkeit rüber geht. Jedes Spiegelbild hat diesselbe fähigkeiten bis auf Arktis. Alle eingesetzte fähigkeiten machen 50% weniger schaden pro Spiegelbild. Jedes Spiegelbild hat 250k (150k) leben.

ab 5% erhöht sich jeder schaden zusätzlich um 25% während Cast geschwindkeit um 20% zunimmt


----------



## Azashar (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: - fällt mir nix ein -
Ein Spieler stirbt:What does the scooter say about his hitpoints?!
Spezialattacke:Kame-hame HA!!!
Enrage:its over 9000!!!!!
Tod:There is no way that could be right!


----------



## Elrendel (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Redest du mit mir??
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ja immer auf die kleinen dicken mit Glatze
Spezialattacke: Du hast da einen Fleck am Helm warte mein Hammer lässt den verschwinden
Enrage: Wuaaaaaah 19:00 ich hab keine Zeit mehr da fängt Lindenstraße an
Tod: Ha daneben, oh das wächst doch nach oder?? /Naja Köpfe werden überbewertet


----------



## KinayFeelwood (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Hmmm... Ihr unterbrecht mich...
Ein Spieler stirbt: Leider unvermeidbar...
Spezialattacke: Interessant... ODER Ich hoffe, ihr hattet euch nichts vorgenommen
Enrage: Es ist vorbei...
Tod: Aber.. meine... Berech..nun...g...

Ich glaub nen Bosskampf mach ich auch noch... wenn ich zeit hab^^

PS.
coole idee^^


----------



## Moktheshock (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro:ene mene miste ich hau dir auf die kiste
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ha-Ha
Spezialattacke:Links rechts und einmal mitten in die Fr++++
Enrage: So die Minute ist um ich mach für Heute Feierabend
Tod: Ich komme wieder, mit Bufffood


----------



## Wolfox (12. Juni 2009)

Magier

Aggro: Want some fire ?

Spieler tot: Ashes to ashes.

Spezialangriff: Feel the power of the hell fire.

Enrage: This fight is over !

Tod: Time ... to ... go.


----------



## Rohen1107 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre ja für nen Demon hunter nach good old wc3 manier 


Einleitung: Mutig oder Tollkühn? Lasst es uns herausfinden 

Aggro: Ihr wagt es mich anzusprechen ?

Ein Spieler stirbt: Keine herausforderung

Spezialattacke: dämonenjäger welch ironie  (verwandelt sich)

Enrage: Endlich bekommen wir unsere Rache!

Tod: ich bereue nichts!


----------



## XBiggX (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Er hat angefangen
Ein Spieler stirbt: OVERKILL!
Spezialangriff: This is SPARTA!
Enrage: 2 Minutes to Midnight
Tod: I'll be back (mit Östereichischem Akzent)


----------



## FoolsTome (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: I WILL CONSUME ALL HTE WORLDS!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Spieler tot: NOTHING CAN DEFET ME BECUASE I AM DEFEAT EVERONE!!!!!!!!!!

Spezialangriff: I AM HTE DARK TITAN!!!111111!1!

Enrage:  I USE SUPER ULTIMATE ATTACK FOR EIGHT MILLION POINS!!!!11

Tod: i wear little pink girly panties... I DID NTO SAY THAT!11111111111111111111


----------



## Numot (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: time to own some noobs

Ein Spieler stirbt: l2p, team games are for fags

Spezialattacke: mmmmonsterkill

Enrage: 2 leet 4 you

Tod: omg...you...use...hax


----------



## Medmius (12. Juni 2009)

Da ich viel Musik höre:

Aggro: Die, die my darling!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Annihilation by the hands of God!

Spezialattacke: You can't Dodge this!

Enrage: Am I evil? Yes I am!

Tod: Heaven... can... wai(t)....


----------



## Jejanim (12. Juni 2009)

*Boss:* Schamane

*Aggro:* Sturm, Erde, Feuer. Hört meinen Ruf!

*Ein Spieler stirbt:* So weit gekommen.... um zu  versagen.

*Spezialattacke: *Ich rufe die Geister.... bitte geht ran! (Geisterwölfe)

*Enrage: *Endgültigkeit naht! (Kampfrausch)

*Tod: *Ihr Narren, das ändert garnichts....

(Reinkarnation mit 25% seiner HP sobald einer versucht den Boss zu looten, wenn er dann nicht binnen 2 minuten getötet wird, ist der cd von Reinkarnation wieder frei und das ganze beginnt von vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vanitra (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Ich bin GM <> Kann ich dir irgendwie behilflich sein?
Ein Spieler stirbt: /gmcommand despawn Geistheiler
Spezialattacke: AOE Blind 40m (Debuff AP, Spellpower -1000 für 30 Sekunden), AOE Strip (Entwaffnen)
Enrage: Jetzt gehts erst richtig los. (Haste +100%, Spellhaste +50%)
Tod: Ich komme wieder!


----------



## blooooooody (12. Juni 2009)

wieder was völlig sinnfreies aber was wo noch spass macht 


Aggro: Ich bin IMBA
Ein Spieler stirbt: jetzt sind es nurnoch ... (kommt auf die Spielerzahl an)0
Spezialattacke: 
Enrage: it's time to say good bye *sing*
Tod: Jeden Tag der Gleiche mist weil es der Scheibenhacker ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Wen haben wir denn da? Lauter kleine Menschen? ESSEN!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Mehr Essen... Ich so hungrig!
Spezialattacke: GEBT MIR ESSEN
Enrage: JETZT WILL ICH ENDLICH WAS ZUM FRESSEN
Tod: Neeeein... Nicht mich essen...


----------



## Willtaker (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: come get something!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Hail to the king baby!
Spezialattacke: Gang-BÄM!
Enrage: Bid Daddy!
Tod: self-pwned...


----------



## DoubleJ (12. Juni 2009)

Hum gar nicht so einfach aus einer heiligen Priesterin nen Boss zu bauen. Hier mein Versuch:

Aggro: Wer wagt es sich einer Priesterin zu nähern ohne um Erlaubniss gefragt zu haben?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Das Licht wird siegen!
Spezialattacke: Fühlt die Macht der heiligen Nova. (2300 ae-dmg alle 3 sec für 12 sekunden)
Enrage: So langsam werdet Ihr mir zu langweilig, also werde ich nun eure Gedanken übernehmen und euch befehlen euch selbst zu töten. (alle Spieler werden übernommen und fallen dann tot um)
Tod: Ich kann das heilige Licht am Ende des Tunnels sehen...


----------



## Malakhay (12. Juni 2009)

Magier, wobei die Spiegelbilder die verschiedene Skillarten haben und sogar mehr... Boss selbst Feuer, Spiegelbild 1: Arkan, Spiegelbild 2: Frost, Spiegelbild 3: Schatten

Aggro: So, Ihr wollt also spielen! KOMMT HER!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Dein Leben ist VERWIRKT!
Spezialattacke: Spiegelbilder alle 30 Sek.
Enrage: UNBEGRENZTE MAAAAAAAAAAACHT! (Falls die Spiegelbilder noch leben, gehen diese auch Enrage. Sollten neue Spiegelbilder im Enrage spawnen sind diese auch sofort im Enrage)
Tod: .... funny: Das muss ein Bug sein! TICKET NEED! ... normal: Mein Macht schwindet ... wie .. kann .. das .. sein....


----------



## leckaeis (12. Juni 2009)

Uuuh, genau das Richtige für einen Blutelfen-Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aggro: Narren ... Ihr seid hier nicht willkommen. Der Tod ist die einzige Antwort die Ihr hier finden werdet.
Ein Spieler stirbt: Haha, und BLEIB unten ... 
Speizalattacke: Der Himmel brennt in den grünen Flammen meiner Macht. [ Zwei Infernals fallen von Himmel in den Raid.]
Enrage: Eure Zeit ist abgelaufen ... und meine wird KOMMEN! 
Tod: ... Gut .... gemacht ...


----------



## Zero-X (12. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele Gnom Mage glaub als Boss hätte ich net sehr viel Leben. N 200k Hero 1 Mio ich weis hört sich anch net viel an aber mein chara ist meister im abhauen bin höchstens 2-3 mal bei Raids gestorben.

*Aggro:* Wer seid ihr? Was macht ihr in meinen Büro!

*Ein Spieler stirbt: * Und wieder einer für die Liste der toten

*Speizalattacke:* Bleibt mir fern!

*Enrage:* Ihr macht mein ganzes SYSTEM kaput!!

*Tod:* So soll... es im großen Buch... geschrieben stehen.

Autohit schläge sind 1k - 1.5k mit stabwaffe also sehr langsam
Phase 1: Er wirkt ein Manaschild was N 1,5 Mio und Hero 14 Mio was ned despellt werden kann. Er wechselt zwischen denn drei Skilllungen Feuer Eis und Arkan alle 60 sek hin und her
Feuer: er hat ein Feuerschild was eine 75% hat an angreifenden nahkämpfern N 4k Hero 7k feuerschaden machen, castet randommässig Feuerball N 8k Hero 12k so alle 5 sek castzeit 2 sek und wirkt Feuerschlag auf denn mit der meisten Aggro der sofort N 10k Hero 15k schaden macht alle 4 casts
Eis: wird das schild zu Frostschild Angriffsgeschwindigkeit wird um N 15% Hero 30% gesenkt castzeit um die selben % erhöht, er macht Frostblitz wieder random der die angriffsgeschwindkeit nochmal hochsetzt um 4% pro treffer und als debuff nach 12ssek erst auslaufen der Frostblitz selbst macht nur N 5k Hero 9k schaden und hat 1,5 castzeit. Nach hälfte der zeit macht er Nova auf denn ganzen Raid und beschwört 2 Wasserelementare die durch denn raum flitzen und die anderen stören beim Kampf. Wenn wechsel in nächste form dann verschwinden alle eiseffekte und die elementare.
Arkan: Die Arkane rüstung wechselt mit einem der Schilder. Sie macht wie das vorbild das mana langsam wieder hoch , also wie ein heal in diesem fall, und verrringert denn Basis schaden an sich selbst um N 10% Hero 15%. Auch hier spawn alle 15 sek ein Arkanes Elementar was denn Basisschaden am Boss nochmal um N2% Hero 5% sinken läst. Er Kanalisiert Arkane geschosse erst 1 dann 2 dann 3 in 3 sek, jedes geschoss macht 5k schaden. Am ende macht er eine Arkane Explosion.
Im Kampf selber benutzt er Blinzeln quer durch denn Raum um aus der Range bzw hinter denn gegner zu kommen. Alle 20% Manaschild blinzelt er sich in die mittte des raumes und macht 7 Spiegelbilder die quer durch denn raum rennen und dann casten wie er, die machen aber keinen schaden und bekommen schaden x 5.
Phase 2: Kommt bei 35% des Manaschildes. Er kriegt eine Zaubererrüstung als Buff. Die erhöht seinen Zauberschaden um 50% dafür können aber die cast mit gegenzauber geblockt werden! Er macht in dieser Phase sowohl Eis als auch Feuer und Arkan angriffe wie vorhher nur durcheinander aber es sind nur max 2 von 3 casts arten blockierbar also kommt die 3 zauberart immer durch. Wenn das Manaschild weg ist beginnt Phase 3.
Phase 3: Er benutzt nurnoch Feuerschlag N 7k Hero 15k und Eislance N 3k Hero 8k + verlangsamung des lauftempos Blinzelt wie in Phase 1 rum und macht wieder alle 20% seines Lebens diesmal 9 Spiegelbilder die 5% schaden machen von seinen angriffen und genau soviel leben haben wie er aber auch wieder 500% mehr schaden bekommen. Zwischendurch macht er sich unsichtbar und greift denn spieler mit der geringsten Aggro an mit Feuerschlag. IN unsichtbarkeit kann man ihn nur sehen als selbst unsichtbarer. Irgenwann ist er dann tot.

*
Wasserelementare*
N 50k Hero 150k Life
Autohit 2,5 - 3k 
Eislance 1,5K

*Arkanes Elementar* sehr langsam
N 80k Hero 200k Life
Autohit 1 - 2k
Arkane Explosion jede 1,5 sek macht 5k schaden an allen Spielern in 1m umfeld


----------



## Kiffat (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro: You are not prepar.. wait thats not my text o.O  (illidan)
Ein Spieler stirbt: Bob freut sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

        (Shakes&Fidget comics)
Spezialattacke: Here comes da BOOOM!!!   (lied von P.O.D.)
Enrage: I´m a freak on a leash!  (lied von Korn)
Tot: Die Antwort ist.... 42 *totumkipp*   (Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis)

und noch ne runde:

Aggro: Ein Arschloch zu sein ist nicht illegal. - Aber sehr (kontra)produkitv.  (Hancock)
Ein Spieler stirbt: Mein Pilum ist solider als dein Sternum.  (Asterix bei den Briten)
Spezialattacke: Ululululululululululululuu....  (Spongebobs jagdgeräusch fürs quallenfischen)
Enrage: Ein Indianer kennt kein schmerz, uns fehlen die Enzyme.  (Der Schuh des Manitu)
Tot: Sein oder nicht sein, dass ist hier die Frage! (Hamlet)

eigentlich total krank x)


----------



## Der Germane (12. Juni 2009)

Hunter 

Aggro:Ihr wollt mich Töten ,Bruno( pet ) kümmer dich um sie...
Ein Spieler Stirbt:Ha-ha-ha Ich hab dich getrofen.
Spezialattacke:Ihr seit mir in die Falle( Jeder kommt in eine Eisfalle ) gegangen (jeder bekommt 20% leben abgezogen).
Enrage:Ihr habt mich lange genung genervt.(Zorn des Wildtiers)
Tod:In den ewigen Jagdgründen werden wir uns wieder sehen.


Hunter10er:3000k hp
Pet10er:500k hp

Taktik: Der Jäger und sein Pet werden aus einander getankt. Zu erst Dmg auf das Pet denn
wenn ein Pet stirbt verliert der Jäger 20% Leben(Es gibt insgemsamt 4 Pets Bär/Katze/Dino/Eule
Jedes Pet kann was besonderes).Der Hunter selbst wirkt alle 45sek auf 3 Spieler einen Stich des Flügeldrachen. WEnn ein Pet Besiegt wurde benutzt er seine Spezialattacke und ruft ein neues Pet herbei.Wenn alle 4 Pets besiegt wurden wirkt der Jäger alle minute einen gezielten Schuß
auf den Tank(also abspotten) ab und an castet er auch eine Salve die Aoe verursacht. 

Enrage: Der Jäger belebt alle Pets wieder und wirkt Zorn des Wildtiers.

Naja hoffe es gefällt euch ;D


----------



## Ðæmoon (12. Juni 2009)

Aggro:                I can see ya!
Ein Spieler stirbt: HeAdShOt!
Spezialattacke:    Spongebob-Ansturm: ALulululululululu!
Enrage:               Werrrrrrrrrrrrr hat mein Koks GEKLAUT??!?!?!?!?!
Tod:                    Oh, no, I...... have.... an .....epic-fail


----------



## erak (12. Juni 2009)

So ich versuch mich dann auch mal!

Mein Boss kommt in das nächste oder übernächste Add on World of Warcraft the Darkness Dream (ja es geht in den smragdgrünen Traum). Der Boss kommt in die Instanz "Yseras Ruh". Dies ist die letzte raidinstanz des Add-ons und natürlich auf Stufe 90 oder 100 je nach erscheinen des Add ons ausgelegt.

Name:Kresyera <Der Traumphönix>
Life: nh: 15m h:25m

Der Kampf läuft je nach schwierigkeitsgrad unterschiedlich ich beginne mal mit dem nh:

Phase 1:

Man kämpft in einer Paralelwelt die aussieht wie Teldrassil, natürlich ist alles grün und schimmernd wie es im Traum so ist. Der Drache liegt zu Kampfbeginn neutral gesinnt auf der Lichtung, sich vor Schmerz windend. Sobald der Raid den Raum betritt gibt es ein paar kurze Worte:

Kresyera sagt: Helden des Traums ihr seid weit gekommen, doch ihr könnt nichts ausrichten...Flieht oder ES verschlingt euch!

Nun hat man die Wahl, greift man den Drachen an startet der Encounter geht man durch das Portal rechts am Drachen steht man wieder am Eingang der Instanz.

Beim Angriff brüllt der Drache erfüllt von Schmerz auf und lässt ein paar letzte Worte los

Kresyera sagt: ihr hattet eure Chance nun schlaft und träumt den...ALPTRAUM

Phase 1: Tank und Spank der Drache wird wie jeder andere Drache getankt und auf 75% runtergekloppt. Der Drache macht einen Schimmerflammenatem welcher am Tank 20K Naturschaden anrichtet (kann mit Naturresi wiederstanden werden). Der Raid selbst wird hier und da von Zornsalven getroffen die so an die 10K schaden anrichten.

Phase 2: Der Drache erhebt sich in die Lüfte und kann nicht mehr angegriffen werden. Stattdessen Spawnen nun 4 Portale, aus welchen verschiedene Arten von Adds spawnen. Das können einfache Welplinge, treants, Urtüme oder Traumbehüter sein. Die Welplinge können von einem Jäger eingesammelt und weggebomt werden. Die Treants gehen immer langsam rnd auf einen Spieler zu, wenn sie ihn erreichen wurzeln sie ihn für 25K Schaden (also weglaufen). Die urtüme und die behüter werden Getankt, mit jedem Behüter der fällt verringern sich die HP des Bosses um 5%. Das Spiel geht bis 50%

Phase 3: Der Boss landet und es spawnen nochmals 2 Traumbehüter, diese dürfen nur getankt werden, da der Drache sonst sofort enraged wenn sie vor beendigung der Phase getötet werden.

Phase 4: Die Phase beginnt wenn der Boss auf 20% seiner Hp fällt und geht bis 1% (Boss stirbt nicht da er bei Ysera dem Endboss hilft, wenn man es will), nun übernimmt das ES (wir wissen ja noch net was den Traum heimsucht) vollständig die Kontrolle über den Drachen. Neben dem Schimmerflammenatem kommt nun noch die Fähigkeit "dunkles verschlingen" hinzu. Dies ist ein Fluch der über 30sek 250k Naturschaden verursacht. Dies wird Rnd gecastet und darf nur gegengeheilt werden, da der Fluch beim Despellen überspringt. 

Die Heroic Variante is fast gleichbleibend, der Schaden ist natürlich Höher und es gibt eine weitere Phase, in der sich das ES vom Drachen trennt und mit Schattenblitzsalven und anderem bekannten um sich wirft, in dieser Phase Hilft Malfurion. Zudem steht zu beginn des Kampfes ein Traumbehüter an der Seite des Bosses. Wird dieser Getötet startet das den Hard mode. Dann hält der Boss 35m aus Schaden um 100% erhöht und Malfurion hilft nicht in Phase 5.

Kampfbeginn (Aggro):ihr hattet eure Chance nun schlaft und träumt den...ALPTRAUM
Spieler Down: vergebt mir doch der Alptraum wird euch alle Heimsuchen
Spezialattacke: Empfangt die macht des Alptraumes aller Welten
Enrage: GENUG...WERDET VOM ALPTRAUM VERSCHLUNGEN STERBLICHE KREATUREN
Tod des Bosses: Habt dank....Helden....geht Ysera leidet


----------



## Drakhgard (12. Juni 2009)

Boss: The King Of Hyrule
Level: Bosslevel
HP: Over 9000 Mio

Aggro: Mah boi! This peace would all true warriors strive for!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Oahohohohahahahaha
Spezialattacke: Dinner!
Enrage: I'll take the Triforce Of Courage to protect me!
Tod: Ship! Ship! Ship!


---------

Boss: Captain Falcon
Level: Bosslevel
HP: Over 9000 Mio

Aggro: Show me ya moves!
Ein Spieler stirbt: YEEESH!
Spezialattacke: Falcon PUNSH!
Enrage: PUNSH! PUNSH! PUNSH!
Tod: Uuuuuuuh!


----------



## Flatrian (12. Juni 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Aggro: Hast Du'n Problem? Geh weiter!*
> Ein Spieler stirbt: Da waren's nur noch >Zahleinfügen<
> Spezialattacke: Noch'n Problem?*
> Enrage: Leeeeeerrrrrooooooyyyy
> ...




I LOVE YOU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akollos (12. Juni 2009)

boss: blizzard xd


Aggro: ich werde dich 3 tage bannen
ein spieler stirbt: Dieses problem ist uns bekannt.
spezialattake: schneesturm!!!
enrage: serverdown in 3
                               2 
                               1
tod:                         0, jetz müsst ihrs nochma versuchen^^


----------



## Chillers (12. Juni 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hallöle mal wieder Buffies^^
> 
> Also, erstmal vorweg, JA diesen Thread gibts auch auf der WoW- Europe seite, aber da nicht alle die hier sind dort lesen, wollt ich den Thread ma hier eröffnen =)
> 
> ...


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juni 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> dragon1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schurke:
> ...


achja, das /spit /lol /dance makro hab ich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juni 2009)

> schurke:
> Aggro: Nicht SCHON WIEDER
> Ein Spieler stirbt: lawl kackn00b
> Spezialattacke: 30k AUSWEIDEN!
> ...



Menno, da ist meine Idee schon wieder weg.

100% /sign


----------



## Sèv! (12. Juni 2009)

DK:
Aggro:Wer wagt es Sèv zu stören?spürt die macht des Seuchenbringers!!!
Ein Spieler stirbtie Macht des Seuchenbringers ist zu mächtig für euch abschaum [lach]
Spezialattacke:[lach]werdet damit fertig abschaum!
Enrage:Jetz kriegt ihr die seuchen des seuchenrbingers...oder so 
Tod:*Auf die knie geh*Bitte *bettel* Bitte verzeiht mir!Gebt mir ein bisschen wasser!!!*Boss schreit**Boss trinkt* steht auf 
und läst eine kiste liegen...

Aggro:Haltet euch fern mein Hemd ist neu!
Ein spieler stirbt:Ach mann!Jetz ist ein Blutfleck auf meinem Hemd.
Spezialattacke:Hier der neue Vanish fleckenstift!*alle werden total sauber und ihre rüstung verschwindet*

Enrage:Leute....ich


----------



## hey dude (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Moin, moin, alles in Butter aufm Kutter?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Harr, harr, harr
Spezialattacke: ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR-R-R-R-R-R-R-R
Enrage: Pess ma uff min Jong, jetz gibbet Saures
Tod: Da hoult mich doch där Klabautermann, jarrrrgh

Boss: Pirate ARRR-Chievement^^

Also, haut rein und vergesst nie wie man Achievement schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Dude


----------



## hexenshadow (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro:wat willse? sol ik dik killa?
Spieler Stirbt:jo man ik bin bessa epic du als!
Spezialattacke:ik hohlen meine cousin mit onkel
Enrage: ik hohl mein messa!
Stirb: ach ich dik trotz bessa dis!


----------



## nascalos (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Di hob i im blick mei freind
Ein Spieler stirbt: du bist do dimmer als a pfund brot! Die pack i ma
Spezialattacke: etz nimme eich von hinta
Enrage: Ja gei leck mi do am oarsch 
Tod: Kreiz biam bam kruze vix etz bin i hi


----------



## Deuz. (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Salve...Alles Senkrecht?
Ein Spieler stirbt:Oh Verdammt...Mann..Ey das war echt net meine Absicht.
Spezialattacke: Shit...du blutest ja...möchtest du n Pflaster?
Enrage: Mensch...Lass mich dir doch helfen mann 
Tod: Aua net so doll ey


----------



## Elementz (13. Juni 2009)

bei mir wärs eher:

Aggro:  Welcome to Oblivion!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Goodbye...
Spezialattacke: Light! Give me the Power to crush my enemies!
Enrage: Bash'a no falor talah! (Thalassisch für Taste the chill of true death!)
Tod: Why?... The light.. has.. abandon me...


----------



## Georan (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Again? It's gettin boring.
Ein Spieler stirbt: Your friends will follow you soon...
Spezialattacke: COCK THE HAMMER IT'S TIME FOR ACTION!
Tod: See you next week.


----------



## wuschel21 (13. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir (gnom):

Aggro: ich weiß ich weiß ich bin klein, aber ich bin gefährlich
Ein Spieler Stirbt: Du wurdest so eben von einem Gnom getötet
Spezialattacke: Gnome sind klein , gnome sind rund, mit einem haps sind sie im mund, gnom für gnom so macht es sin , ist n extra portion int mit drin
Enrage: Naja ich weiß nicht aber ICH FÜHLE MICH ROTA !
Tod: Weil ich es kan und du nicht du noob


----------



## Measmar (13. Juni 2009)

Also mein Feur-Magier würde wohl sowas von sich geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Aggro: Ich werde euch ganz schön einheizen!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Asche zu Asche...

Spezialattacke: Feuer Frei!

Enrage: Feuer kennt keine Gnade...

Tod: Die Flamme...sie... erlischt...*Röchel*


----------



## Minastry (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro:Skol! *börps*
Ein Spieler stirbt:Hoppla
Spezialattackeierknarre
Enragereht die Heizung runter!!
Todis Mittwoch dann!


----------



## Mandalore (13. Juni 2009)

Pull: Wanna Play?
Spezial: HUSCH!
Enrage: No more Play?
Down: Never play again?


----------



## pnxdome (13. Juni 2009)

Als ( - bitte Klasse einsetzen, die super lustige Laser verschießen kann )
 [ nicht ernsthaft ]:

Aggro( Eher Engage-> "Pull"): Suizidgefährdet?

Ein Spieler stirbt: Haha, pwnd.

Spezialattacke: I'm FIRING MAH L4z012

Enrage: *Zückt Pokeball hervor - Chuck Norris erscheint oO* LOS CHUCK-NORRIS, ROUNDHOUSE Kick!

Tod: LOL -.- , NERF PLX!



Als Warlock [ernst]

"Engage": *Teuflische Lache* Wahhahaha, neue Probanten für meine neuen Neuronen-Experimente im wirbelnden Nether!

"Player dies": *Lache* Ich hoffe du hast eine Versicherung abgeschloßen!

"Special": *Beschwört eine riesige Riesen-Wichtel-Armee* *Pfeifen* Euer Essen ist da!

"Enrage": *Beschwört Grubenlord* Ein wichtiger Termin wartet ...

"Tod": Wir .. werden.. uns .. wiederseh...*tot*


----------



## Cr3s (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Prepare to Fight!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Firstblood!
Spezialattacke: Wicked Sick!
Enrage: Unstoppable!
Tod: Humiliation!


----------



## olopi (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro:Spüre den Zorn

Spieler stirbt:Upps das war wohl zuviel

Spezialattacke:Zombiepower

Enrage:Arthas ist stark,Chuck norris ist Stärker,Und ich Kill euch gleich

Tot:Explosion,jetzt


----------



## Sir Wagi (13. Juni 2009)

mortell schrieb:


> Aggro: you want my dope?
> Ein Spieler stirbt: kill it, crush it, smoke it!
> Spezialattacke:  cann you kick it?
> Enrage: now i`ll smoke you all *muhahahahahaha*
> ...



Sign ^^


----------



## Tribola123 (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Ihr wollt es wirklich wissen, ja? Nun gut, so sei es!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Ihr hättet fliehen sollen, als ihr noch die Gelegenheit dazu hattet!

Spezialattacke: Sterbt!

Enrage: Es reicht! Schluss mit den Spielchen! Hier wird eure Reise enden...

Tod: Hahaha, ihr könnt mich nicht schlagen! *Tribola wirkt Cloak of Shadows* *Tribola wirkt Vanish* *Vanish bricht* ARRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## markbergs94 (13. Juni 2009)

Aggro:Ich werde dich ZERSTÖREN!!!
Ein Spieler stirbt:HAHAHA!!!
Spezialattacke:KAMEHAMEHA!!! xD
Enrage: ICH BIN WÜTEND!!!!!!!
Tod: ES IST.... noch nicht.... VORBEI!!!

wenn das nicht viele an spielungen sind ^^

EDIT: habe etwas vergessen^^
die stimme sollte von XT-002 Dekonstruktor sein da wäre der hammer^^


----------



## Reflox (14. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Ihr werdet diese Mysterien nicht entweihen!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Der Tod ist der einzige Ausweg!

Spezialattacke:Erhebt euch meine Diener und labt euch am Blut der Schwachen (Armee der Toten beschwör)
Enrage: WAS GESCHIEHT MIT MIR?!? RAAAARGH

Tod: Ich gebe den... Kampf auf.. ich habe... verloren...*stirb*

Wiederaufersteh:Ich werde in meinem Untode der Dunklen Fürstin dienen! SIEG FÜR SYLVANNAS!


----------



## Copeland (14. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Warum solltet Ihr mich herausfordern? Warum solltet Ihr so dumm sein?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ihr hättet in Naxxramas bleiben sollen!
Spezialattacke: Zeit zu sterben!
Enrage: An eurem Schaden müsst Ihr noch arbeiten, das dauert mir zu lange!
Tod: Alles andere als Freeloot!


----------



## Thalimo (14. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Hoffe du hast keine Familie sonst wird sie bald um dich trauern!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Weißt du das ist so wie bei einer Eintagsfliege nur das es bei mir Einschlagfliege heißt.

Spezialattacke: Ohh nein Ohhh nein ich verliere meine Macht.... REINGELEGT KAWUMMMM!!!!

Enrage: Alles davor war doch nur zum warm laufen mal sehn wie Ihr euch nun schlägt!

Tod: Mann gegen Mann hättet ihr nicht den Hauch einer Chance gehabt... uaarrgghhh Blizzard wieso nur....!!


----------



## Ben313 (14. Juni 2009)

Defias Returns! (Mensch Schurke)
 Aggro: "Ergebt euch der Defiasbruderschaft, und ich werde Euch verschonen!"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Jungs, holt die roten Leichentücher"
Spezialattacke: <Vanish> "Hier bin Ich! Oder bin ich dort?"
Enrage: "Brüder, eilt mir zu Hilfe!" (50(in Hero-Modus 75) Defias-Schurken tauchen auf und gehen 1Sek später in Verstohlenheit. 2Sekunden danach verpassen sie jedem (je nach Aggro-Range) 1-3 Backsteps(garantiert Kritisch, 10000dmg) Die Schurken haben je 15000 Hitpoints)
Tod: "I'm on a Highway to Hell!"


----------



## Elito (14. Juni 2009)

UD L33t Rogue
Aggro: "Wanna fuck witme?"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Pwnd noob."
Spezialattacke: "IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZER! UAAAAH"
Enrage: "DUDE, WTF?"
Tod "Z...zomfg..."


----------



## Greshnak (14. Juni 2009)

Elito schrieb:


> UD L33t Rogue
> Aggro: "Wanna fuck witme?"
> Ein Spieler stirbt: "Pwnd noob."
> Spezialattacke: "IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZER! UAAAAH"
> ...



Boah ey halt die Klappe ich glaube der TE wollte nicht sone gequirlte scheiße lesen oder ernste Sachen, wenn du dich auch im Spiel so verhältst stehste sicher auf 100 Ignos -.-


Mein Char wäre kein Boss sondern ein Gott!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

mortell schrieb:


> so ich zock nen blood11 wl namens Sînsemîlea, und da Sensimilea eine sorte eines bestimmten gewächses ist (den name aber schon nen ally hatte -.-) erstelle ich einfach ne neue klasse. einfach die wow klassen als bosse nehmen wird ja langweilig. somit ist es also ein blood11 rasta mit langen haaren läusen usw...
> seine spezial attacke ist der "grand bong slämm" bei dem ein spieler random eine pfeiffe in sein inventar geschleudert bekommt und diese so schnell wie möglich "tot" rauchen muss, wenn das nicht geschafft wird healt sich der boss um 10%
> 
> Aggro: you want my dope?
> ...


Also wenn der Boss mal nicht geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rahún (14. Juni 2009)

Aggro: "Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt , hat man dir das nicht erzählt?"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Es schwimmt eine Leiche im Teich..."
Spezialattacke:" Immer mitten in die Fresse rein!" (10k Schaden am Tank + Zurückwerfen)
Enrage: "Forever shall the wolf in me desire the sheep in you" 
(Wird zum Wolf ,verwandelt alle Spieler in Schafe und zerlegt den Raid in wenigen Sekunden)
Tod: "Und mit Glück, bleibt nur eine Narbe zurück."

Ich weiß, das dass alles Zeilen , aus Farin Urlaub /Die Ärtze -Liedern sind. (Bis auf eines , da bin ich mir nich sicher woher das stammt ^^)
Wer alle erkennt , kriegt ´nen Keks oder wahlweise auch ein Eis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldanem (14. Juni 2009)

Ich Spiele Troll Schamanen Name:Tamî 
Bossname: Tamî der Totemiker

*Aggro: * Hey? willst du als nächstes meine Fäuste Spühren Maann?

_Ein Spieler stirbt:_ Wenn wir hier fertig sind werde ich mir aus eich ein Hübschen Eintopf Machen Maan! 

*Spezialattacke:* Je nach Totem(setzt immer nur 1 alle 25 sekunden); Feuer: Ich Verbrenn euch nun die Füße!*Totem der Verbrennung* Erde: bleibt stehen Maan!*Totem der Bindung*(?!) Wasser: Eure Mühen sind vergebens*Heil/Mana totem* Luft: Ich werde euch Schnell Zerlegen!*Windfurytotem*

_Enrage:_ Nur phase 2 jede Minute Kein Wirklicher Enrage eher Schamanische Wut + Heldentum ; Nun spührt ihr den Wahren Zorn der Totems *alle 4 Totems auf 1 mal setzt* *fängt an 40% schneller zu attacken und 10% härtere Schläge*

*Tod: * Ein letzter Zug noch......*Stirbt und Wirft Totem als Grabstein auf sich*

Phasen 2stück
Phase 1: er greift mit Blitzschlag ,Kettenblitz Lava Eruption Erd/Wind/Flamen/Frost schock an (Nur Tank) setzt wahllos Gewitter in  den Raid rein.
Eig easy Phase dmg machen und gewittern ausweichen die einene sonst schaden machen und wegschleudern.
Blitzschlag: 14K schaden alle 0,5 Sek
jede 2,5 Sekunden greift er mit 1 schock an alle 5sek mit nen windschock also fest. 
Erdschock: Trifft tank für 5-8K und den Heiler mit der höchsten Aggro auch der dann 10,5 sek Silance hat auf alle Sprüche der gerade gewirkten Schule
Flamenschock: trifft für 7K und hinterlässt ein Dot der für 10 Sek. alle 2sek. 3K tickt und nicht bannbar ist 
Windschock: Wirft den Tank zurück und resetet seine aggro, 2ter Tank erforderlich
Frostschock: Macht angriffe des Tanks um 75% langsamer macht 4K schaden der Dot bleibt für 30 sek. und ist stapelbar (75/150/225/300/375...)
Kettenblitz: trifft das Hauptzeil für 20K wird 4 Sek gecastet kann nur(!) von einen Schurken gekickt werden (Emote dannach"Hey der tritt taht weh Maann!")
trifft 7 Ziele dannach noch für 16K/14K/12/10K/8K/6K/4K wenn keine 7 Ziele da sind bekommen alle ziele 2K mehr schaden pro fehender Sprung
Lava Eruption: trifft für 10K + wenn Flamenschock dot drauf ist 200% mehr also 1Hit down auser ein DK Tankt und macht Magehülle an oder Warri wirft zurück
Gewitter wird alle 10 sek. auf ner rnd stelle inx den raum gesetzt also egal wo und macht pro sekunden 2500 Schaden-3k.

wenn er noch 65% hat kommt Phase 2 

Phase 2: 
Er wirft Schild und 1h Kolben weg und Holt 2 Faustwaffen raus  nun greift er im nahkampf an auch mit Hartne schlägen (6-8K) und das mit beiden waffen also 12-16K Dudu tank vorteilhaft er nutzt keine Schocks mehr auser Windschock 
auserdme spawnen 2 Wölfe die rund 3K hits machen und von dne Castern geslowt werden könne also einfach nur Umboxen  er stellt absofort auch totems alle 25 Sek 1 Totem Rund mäßig wobei diese umgehauen werden müssen schnell weil Feuer macht nach 15sek. 40K Feuerschaden an allen im Umkreis von 25 Metern 
das Wassertotem Heilt ihn alle 5 Sek. um 2% seines Lebens hat aberauch weniger Leben wie alle anderen Totems 
Das Erdtotem ist besondersanfällig für Magie 50% mehr magieschaden dafür 50% weniger Melee schaden solange es steht am Boss
Das Windtotem ist genau umgedreht kaum magieschaden dafür 70% mehr Melee dmg  dafür aber auch 30% weniger casterschaden am Boss
jede Minute macht er 1 Enrage was ihn schneller und stärker macht wie Schamanische Wut + Hero halt er bekommt weniger schaden, ist schneller und macht mehr schaden.

Ab 5% macht er im ganzen Raum nochmal ein gewitter was also alle ausnahmslos trifft. was einen lustigen 1% wipe verursachen könnte^^


Das wäre die Bossbeschreibng für meinen Schamanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein wenig mehr als man erwartet ich weis, aber man will einen ja was bieten^^


----------



## Lord Arresh (14. Juni 2009)

Ich Als Boss wäre lustg ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mein CHar isn Pala als Twink hab ich nen Dk daher nehme ich die mal als Boss ^^ also versuche es mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vll Bekomm ich ja noch ein bischen Story rein ^^

Raid Boss 10/25:

Vor Phase 1 beim Boss Pull. Der Boss sitzt auf einen Gigantischen thron und Unterhält sich mit dem Lichkönig durch ein Portal (wie Turm Utgard boss 1)
Einige Skellete, Banshee & ghule müssen vorher umgehauen werden bevor der Boss anfängt, diese Phase 0 dauert 3 minuten, währenddessen Spricht der Boss mit dem Lichking über einee Plan, dalaran unerkannt zu Infiltrieren und ein Portal für die Untote Armee zu öffnen, um Dalaran zu Stürzen.

nach 3 Minuten verschwindet das Portal und der Boss steigt von seinem Thron und Phase 1 beginnt, einige Banshee oder Ghule könnten noch vorhanden sein und sollten vernichtet werden.

Phase 1: Paladin mit schild und Streitkolben (Rüstung leuchtet im Licht (ungefähr t5 ode t6 style weiß net so genau ^^)

Aggro: "Oh, Neue Knechte für unseren Kreuzzug, es müssen Vorbereitungen getroffen werden!!"
Ein Spieler Stirbt: "unfähig, die Eigene Macht zu Beherrschen!"
Spezialattacke 1:  "Spürt die Macht des Lichtes!"
Spezialattacke 2: "Die Kraft der Gerechtigkeit und Rechtschaffenen!"
Enrage: "Zeigt, was Ihr Gelernt habt!"
LP 75%: "Das Licht... Dunkel... !"" < Phase 2 beginnt

Fertigkeiten Phase 1: Spezial 1 Blau, Spezial 2  Rot

nahkampfangriff: 3.000 - 5.000 Heiligschaden
Aura des Schutzes: Angriffe verursachen 20% weniger Schaden
Schild des Rächers: Wirft ein schild auf ein Random Ziel, 3.000 heilig schaden + 3 sekunden stun
Kreuzfahrerstoß: ein Stoß der 100% zusätzlichen heilig schaden verursacht, 10 meter range (vorne)
Weihe: Weiht das Land unter sich (20meter range), verursacht pro sekunde 4000 schaden 
Hammer der Rechtschaffenen: Trifft den Tank mit 20.000 heilig und wirft ihn zurück (5meter zurück) (unterbrechbar)


Phase 2: Paladin mit Zweihand schwert (Rüstung leuchtet Rot-schwarz)

Aggro: "Ihr seit Gewillt zu sterben!"
Ein Spieler Stirbt: "(Spielername), sieh dem Tod ins Gesicht!"
Spezialattacke 1: "Spürt die Macht der Dunkelheit!"
Spezialattacke 2: "Soll ich dir was zeigen? Zack das ist mein Schildknacker!"
Enrage: "Sterbt ungläubige!"
Lp 50%: "Woher habt ihr diese Kraft?!" <phase 3 beginnt

Fertigkeiten phase 2: Spezial 1 Blau, Spezial 2 Rot

Nahkampfangriff: 7.000 - 9.000 schattenschaden
Aura der KOnzentration: Erhöht schlagtempo um 10% und verringert Zauberzeit um 5%.
Dunkle Macht: Umgibt den Boss mit einer Dunklen macht erhöht Jeglichen schaden an Spielern um 100% (Unterbrechbar)
Göttlicher Sturm: verursacht bei 4 nahen Zielen 8.000 - 11.000 heiligschaden, heilt Sich selber um 2% (Unterbrechbar)
Hammer des Zorns. Trifft einen Spieler mit schild mit 5.000 heiligschaden, 3 sek. Stun 

Phase 3: Paladin mit zweihandschwert (Rüstung wie DK anfang ^^)

Aggro: "Ich hab genug von euch!"
Ein Spieler Stirbt: "Brenne, verrotte, Leide!"
Spezialattacke 1: "Spürt ihr diese Dämonische Energie!"
Spezialattacke 2: "VERNICHTUNG!"
Enrage: "FÜR ARTHAS!"
LP 5%: "Herr, ich brauche eure Hilfe!" <Phase 4

Fertigkeiten Phase 3: Spezial 1 Blau, Spezial 2 Rot:

Nahkampfangriff: 7.000 - 9.000 schattenschaden
Aura der Vergeltung: Verursacht pro Sekunde 1.500 Schattenschaden an jedem Spieler
Dämonische Energie: Erfüllt den Boss mit Macht, je nach Tank: Krieger, Schlagtempo um 50% erhöht. Paladin, Zauberzeit um 50% verringert.  Druide, Erlittener Körperlicher Schaden um 50% veringert. DK, Erlittener Zauberschaden um 50% verringert.
Armee der Toden: Ruft eine Legion von Skeletten zu sich. (ungefähr 10 Skelette mit je 15.000 Life und Random aggro)
Amargendon: Der Boss lässt Explosionsartig Energie frei und verursacht Pro Explosion 10.000 - 15.000 Schaattenschaden. (2 Explosionen, Unterbrechbar)

Phase 4 beginnt
Alle Spieler werden gestunnt und Der Lichkönig tritt hervor und erzeugt je nach *Tank *folgenden Zauber,näheres fertigkeiten Phase 4

Aggro: "Nun habt ihr Unsere Volle Aufmerksamkeit!"
Ein Spieler Stirbt: "WIllkommen (Spieler Name) in Unserer Armee
Spezialattacke 1: "Der Schutz ist Mein!"
Spezialattacke 2: "Spürt die Macht des Todes!"
Tod: "So Dunkel ..... So Kalt......!"

Fertigkeiten Phase 4: Spezial 1 Blau, Spezial 2 Rot.

Nahkampangriff: 5.000 - 7.000 Schaden
Aura des Schutzes: Angriffe verursachen 20% weniger Schaden
Todesgriff: Nimmt einen Spieler und Benutz in als Schild. (der Spieler bekommt Sämtliche Dots und Schaden der auf den Boss wirkt, Unterbrechbar)
Göttlicher Sturm: verursacht bei 4 nahen Zielen 8.000 - 11.000 heiligschaden, heilt Sich selber um 2% (Unterbrechbar)
Todesmantel: Entfesselt unheilige Macht und verursacht pro Sekunde 3.000 - 5.000 Schattenschaden (hält 5 sekunden an)

Lichkönig verursacht pro *Tank *folgenden Zauber.
*Krieger*, es werden Gigantische Skelettarmeen beschworen und verringern den Körperlichen Schaden pro skelett um 100 punkte (999 skelette mit je 10.000 life, bei einem verlust von mehr als 900 skeletten, beschwört der lichkönig neue. Die Skelette und der Lichkönig kämpfen nicht)
*Paladin*, der Lichkönig verflucht alle 10 sekunden einen Spieler und erhöht seine Zauberzeit und schlagzeit um 500% für 5 sekunden.
*Druide*, der Lichkönig stürmt einen Spieler an und stunt diesen für 5 sekunden (kein Schaden an dem Spieler)
*Todesritter*, der Lichkönig erschafft alle 15 sekunden ein Antimagisches Schild und verringert 100% des Magischen Schadens für 5 sekunden




Hoffe auf Gute und passende Kritik und net auf geflame (is zu schwer, unmöglich zu schaffen), sondern auf spassige und Passende Kritik ^^

Meine Tante Edith sagt: rechtschreibfehler sind Absicht und dienen der Allgemeinen belustigung ^^

Der Mann von Tante Edith sagt: Nun ist es doch eine Komplette Boss beschreibung geworden ^^ XD


----------



## Lord Arresh (14. Juni 2009)

hmm keiner mehr da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Niemand hat meinen Boss Überlebt ^^


----------



## 3 im weckla (18. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre natürlich ein fauler Couchboss mit Add

Aggro:              Oh nee, ihr schon wieder, aus dem letzen mal net gelernt? 

Spieler Tod:      Sorry war Absicht

Spezialattacke: Ups, gut war kein Land dabei

Enrage:            Flossen weg meins, Finger weg von meiner Pizza!

Tod:                 ( Sterbe zwischen 99% und 1 % aus reiner Faulheit und Unlust) Da Loot und jetzt husch husch

Alternativ biete ich auch noch den anderen mode an, wenn ich meine Brille nicht auf habe:

Aggro:              Och nee Besuchen und nixn aufgeräum

Spieler Tod:      Upsn

Spezialattacke: Hagge? JMD da Hagge?

Enrage:            Wer hat von mein tee gegagge?

Tod:                 Autschn


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Nach dem 10 Wipe nochmal ?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Hab ich das nicht gleich gesagt
Spezialattacke: In youre Face
Enrage: Nun wirds Zeit zum reparieren
Tod: Oh Gott und das nun in 5 Min takt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Fread ist mal wieder goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcney (18. Juni 2009)

Also mein char ist ein Magier
Es gibt 3 Phasen 
In der 1. Phase castet er Feuerball(12kdmg)alle 30sec Pyroschlag(20kdmg)und noch auf ein Grp MitgliedLebende Bombe(4kdmg pro sec)

1.Phase 
Aggro:Was macht ihr hier in meinen Turm?!
Spieler stirbt: (ein Zischen) einer weniger!
Spezialattacke:Spürt das Feuer.....
Enrage:Nun spürt meine Macht!
70% Beginn Phase 2:Was.....woher habt ihr so eine Macht.

Er öffnet 5Portale in jeden Portal können max. 5 Spieler rein.
Es kommen adds mit 100k live pro add verliert der boss 1%,alle 45sec macht der Boss eine Arkane explosion die 15kdmg macht(Boss kann man nicht angreifen)
Spieler stirbt:Ich entferne seinen Geist.
Spezialattacke:Nun... Arkane Explosion!
40% raus aus Portale :Nun zu eurer Vernichtung.

Der Boss verwandelt sich in ein Wasserelementar und castet Frostblitz (15kdmg),Blizzard (10kdmg pro sec.),Spezial: Flutwelle (13kdmg bei jedem Spieler)(alle 25sec.)uned noch ein dott:erhöt den zugefügten Spelldmg um 10%(10mal Stapelbar) ( alle 10 sec auf 5zufällige Spieler.)
Spieler stirbt:Muss......absobieren(Boss kriegt ein heal von 10%)
Spezialattacke:Jetzt Verschlingt euch die Flut.
Enrage Das war noch nicht alles!!
Tod: Nein......das..kann nicht sein !Ich werde zurückkommen....(er wird zu wasser)

So das war die Erklärung =)


----------



## Palarius01 (18. Juni 2009)

Also bin jezz au mal dran^^


Aggro: Was macht ihr...ich hatte heute doch frei... -.-

Spieler stirbt: Was tust du da am Boden...? Hilf mir Idiot! (Spieler hilft boss muss getankt werden)

Spezialattacke: FOR PONY!!!

Enrage: Ihr nervt, geht sterben!

Tod: Ähm was muss ich jezz machen?...oh sterben ja genau...*tot*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2009)

Ich als Troll Hunter (ohne Adds)

Phase 1
Aggro: Habt ihr mein Mojo gesehen?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Dir fehlt der Groove,man!
Spezialattacke: Wollt ihr ne Zigarre kaufen,man,bevor ihr dem Voodo gehört?!
Enrage: ICH HAB`KEINE ZEIT,MAN! ICH SUCH MEIN MOJO!
wechsel in Phase 2: Ah! Da ist mein Mojo!! *zu einem Tisch läuft auf dem Mojoflaschen stehen*

Phase 2
Aggro: Ich hab ´ne Überraschung für dich!
Ein Spieler Stirbt: Ah! Neue Haare für ´ne echt abgefahrene Voodopuppe!
Spezialattacke: Was ist das,man? Ist es ein Vogel, Ist es ein Zepellin? Nein! Es ist ein groovey Pfeilhagel,man!
Enrage:*Trinkt aus einer Mojoflasche* Das Zeug haut echt rei- ICH HABE DIE KRAAAAAAAAAAAFT!
Tod: Wie..viel Mojo habt ihr...vorher...getrunken? *hinfällt*

Ja,Trolle sind lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dadurch das die so Sachen sagen kann man echt lustige Encounter machen


----------



## Chaosstep (20. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Come, Heroes, try to fight the Black Ice!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Pathetic.
Spezialattacke: Splint, Black Ice!
Enrage: AWFUL PACK! RUN OR DIE!

Eintritt Phase 2: You've seen Nothing. I will show you the state of mine thar no one had ever suvived...DESTROY THEM, ARMAGEDDON!
(Schwarzes Eis wird zu Armageddon)
Ein Spieler stirbt: HA! Meet your Maker!
Spezialattacke: APOCALYPSE!
Enrage: (Die schwarzen Fesseln Armageddons lösen sich) EXTINCTION!

Eintritt Phase 3: Yes...that's it! My first really exciting fight since I was created! You're truly worth to see my true form. You're the first mortal beings who are worth seeing it! Now, face your Enemy! Face the BETRAYER OF HUMANITY!
(Armageddon wird zum Verräter der Menschheit)
Ein Spieler stirbt: Great Fight, but you're defeated.
Spezialattacke: Let's see if you can take this one!
Enrage: I'M THE STRONGEST! NO ONE CAN DEFEAT MEEEEEE!
Tod: I...do not...regret...anything...you...are, what I'd want you to be...I'm so proud.....


Edith wollte noch schnell hinzufügen, das der Kampf die Reihenfolge widerspiegelt, in der mein dk seine Waffen-und damit seine PvE Karriere gestiegert hat. Nur zum Verständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (20. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Mobbt mich nicht...

Spieler tot: Ownd

Spezial Attacke: Bubble

Enrange: Ich sagte mobbt mich nicht...

TOT: Mann eur mobbing ist zu hart (selfkill)


----------



## Dranay (20. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Wrrrooaaarrroorr !! Spührt die Macht des Schnitzelhammers!!!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Werft den Purschen zu Poden!
Spezialattacke: Schwanfus Longuf und seine Frau.... In.. continezia (isn Insider^^)
Enrage: Ich bin zwar kein Eichhörnchen und ihr da seid keine Paladine, aber nach geschlagenen 10 Minuten REICHT ES MIIIIRR!
Tod: *ein ekliches Pupsen ist zu vernehmen und es stinkt gewaltig hier* (Nach dem Ableben, gibst erstmal ne Gasattacke auf alle und dem Raide wirds schlecht und hat nen dicken Debuff, dass sich alle für 2 Minuten langsamer bewegen und einen "Betrunken" Zustand bekommen)


Fragt mich nich, was mich geritten hat, aber is mir einfach so eingefalllen xP


----------



## yves1993 (21. Juni 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Boah ey halt die Klappe ich glaube der TE wollte nicht sone gequirlte scheiße lesen oder ernste Sachen, wenn du dich auch im Spiel so verhältst stehste sicher auf 100 Ignos -.-
> 
> 
> Mein Char wäre kein Boss sondern ein Gott!



Eigentlich find ich das auch sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur verstehst du es anscheinend nicht :S Bin auch ein Shoop da Whoop- Fan und es erheitert mich immer wieder auch von anderen zu bemerken dass sie das auch kennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Selbst einer der Mods hier kennt es...xD ...siehe Pikachu-Thread in der Kategorie Forenspiele

Ich finds einfach nur toll was hier alle User für Ideen haben, Dafèr ist der Thread ja da, nicht nur zur meiner Unterhaltung, sondern auch damit andere diese Ideen gut finden und etwas mehr zum Lachn haben.
Besonders danke ich denen, de sich hier wirklich mal ne ganz grosse Mühe gemacht haben und die hier ziemlich grossen Beiträge schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die mit den Kleineren sind deswegen aber nicht weniger lustig ^^)


----------



## Estren (21. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Das ist nicht euer Ernst, oder?
Ein Spieler Stirbt: Sag ich ja.
Spezialattacke: Peng Peng!
Enrage: Wieso muss immer ICH den Müll wegräumen?
Tod: Wir.. sehen uns... Mittwoch...


----------



## Elito (21. Juni 2009)

mortell schrieb:


> so ich zock nen blood11 wl namens Sînsemîlea, und da Sensimilea eine sorte eines bestimmten gewächses ist (den name aber schon nen ally hatte -.-) erstelle ich einfach ne neue klasse. einfach die wow klassen als bosse nehmen wird ja langweilig. somit ist es also ein blood11 rasta mit langen haaren läusen usw...
> seine spezial attacke ist der "grand bong slämm" bei dem ein spieler random eine pfeiffe in sein inventar geschleudert bekommt und diese so schnell wie möglich "tot" rauchen muss, wenn das nicht geschafft wird healt sich der boss um 10%
> 
> Aggro: you want my dope?
> ...



hahaha made me laugh^^
heißt aber sensemelia soweit ich weiß (glaube aber es gibt einfach verschiedene schreibweisen)


----------



## Elito (21. Juni 2009)

Rahún schrieb:


> Aggro: "Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt , hat man dir das nicht erzählt?"
> Ein Spieler stirbt: "Es schwimmt eine Leiche im Teich..."
> Spezialattacke:" Immer mitten in die Fresse rein!" (10k Schaden am Tank + Zurückwerfen)
> Enrage: "Forever shall the wolf in me desire the sheep in you"
> ...




glaube das eine kommt von den toten hosen, call of the wild war das glaubich *nicht sicher ist* 
bitte nicht hauen ihr hosen-fans wenn ichs falsch gedeutet hab^^

achja:
1. Schundersong
2. Die Leiche
3. wieder Schundersong
4. Call of the Wild wie gesagt
5. OK (nicht sicher)


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (21. Juni 2009)

Aggro:
Ha ha, Ich bin Aggro!

Ein Spieler stirbt:
Ha ha, Ein Spieler ist Tod!

Spezialattacke:
Ha ha, jetzt kommt meine Spezialattacke!

Enrage:
Ha ha, ich geh in enrage!

Tod:
Ha ha, ich bin Tod!

simpel oder?

gegen flamens:

Aggro:
Wer stört meine Kreise?

Ein Spieler stirbt:
Hört auf, gibt es den icht schon genug Leid auf der Welt?

Spezialattacke:
Ich zeige euch das Licht!

Enrage:
Ich werde sein Werk verrichten.

Tod:
Nun fahre ich herrauf zu ihm.

(Paladin)


----------



## hawayboy (21. Juni 2009)

Wen ich ein boss währe, ich währe irgendso ein troll gitaristen boss mit ner art dschungelgitarre.

Ich würde verschiedene ae effekte beherrschen, z.b. massenfear, schallwelle die auf dem gesamten raid schaden macht (weniger je weiter weg vom boss) und der einzelne ziele zum schweigen bringen kann, auserdem könnte ich ständig irgendwelche gruppy trolle rufen die mich heilen, und deshalb schnell beseitigt werden müssen.


Aggro: Du ROCKST einfach NICHT!!!!
Ein Spieler Stirbt:  *fies lach*. Auf ewig.......... comeback ausgeschlossen!!!
Spezialattacke:  ICH hab Wahre Fans.               Wo sind eure? *fies lach*
Enrage:  Wir mussten eure erbärmliche Show schon lange genug ertragen. Beenden wir das ganze.
Tod:       Ich.........war........ein...........................................Star


----------



## nemø (21. Juni 2009)

Aggro: Lets get ready to rumble!!!
Soieler stirbt:Nice to meat you!
Spezialmove: Kame Hame HAAAAAA!
Enrage: Du nicht nehmen Kerze
Tod: Nimm die Kerze )=


Aggro: , bad boys!Watcha gonna do?
Spieler Tot: Anothger one bites the dust!
Spezialmove: Hyper! Hyper!
Enrage: 20 gegen 1 ! bis das blut zum Vorschein kommt!
Tod: It doesn´t metter who start the fight, yust beat it!

Und der überboss mutter!!
Die ist so wie der höhlenhascher immer untwerwegs !

Aggro: Ach, schon wieder am Schwert?
Spieler tod: Stecker raus! Ha !
Spezialmove: Jürgen, komm mal , dein SOhohn/deine Tochter!
Enrage: also jetzt ist schluss! SOFORT AUSMACHEN!
Tod: Wie komm ich bloß an diese Kinder ran?


----------



## Kiligen (2. Juli 2009)

Mein Boss wäre ein Green Peace Mitarbeiter
Aggro: Du nicht fällen Baum
Spieler stirbt:Ich Recycle alles
Speacial Move:Frisst Umweltfreundlichen Strom
EnrageU hast Baum gefällt!
Tod: DU Reycling mich!


----------



## Fello (2. Juli 2009)

Bossname : Chuck Norris
Aggro      : du traust dich Chuck Norris anzugreifen 
1. SPieler tot : Roundhouse Kick ftw ...
Tot         : ähm Chuck Norris hat keine ANgst vorm Tot . Der Tot hat Angst vor Chuck Norris darum kann er nicht sterben ....


----------



## Noriel (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin der wihnachtsmann

Aggro: Wart ihr auch alle schön beim Reparieren?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ho ho Ho
Spezialattacke: Los rudolf - aAttackeee
Enrage: Für eucht gibts keine geschenke mehr!
Tod: Für euch gibts keine Geschenke mehr ..... doh >.<


----------



## Strathmore (2. Juli 2009)

Also meine emotes wären berühmte filmzitate

Aggro : "Der Übermensch existiert und der bin ICH."

Ein Spieler stirbt: "Anscheinend kapiert ihr es alle nicht. Ich bin hier nicht mit euch eingesperrt, ihr seid hier mit mir eingesperrt!"

Spezialattacke:  "Wir sollten aus der Welt eine bessere machen."

Enrage: Und all die Huren und Politiker werden aufblicken und rufen - Rette uns!
Und ich werde flüstern - Nein."

Tod: "Mein Gesicht! Gebt mir mein Gesicht wieder!"


----------



## Er4yzer (2. Juli 2009)

frei nach "felix" von der supernanny:
aggro: verpiss dich aus meiner bude!
einer stirbt: piss dich allde!
special: fäck däääsch
enrage: fressö!
(tod: jibbet nisch, felix ist nämlich allmächtig, nicht mal die supernanny konnte ihn pwnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht falsch verstehen, wer das video net kennt einfach mal bei youtube eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 göttlich


----------



## Sweetnyu (2. Juli 2009)

Boss - XT-007^^ mit stimme von xt-002
Aggro: Never Play on patchday^^
Du hast 2 minuten zeit mich zu stoppen, bin ziemlich buggy.

Spieler stirbt: Never play on patchday *lautpops auf toten Spieler* XD
Spezcial Attacke: NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY (auf random)
Druid wirkt Battle rezz auf toten Spieler
Speczial attacke auf dem gleichen spieler NEVER PLAY ON Patchday (spieler stirb wieder^^)
Ein weiterer Druid wirk Battle rezz
Speczial attacke wieder  auf dem gleichen spieler NEVER PLAY ON Patchday xD

Enrage: *rülps* 2minuten sind um, NEVERPLAY ON Patchday XD
Tod: Was? Problem wurde schon behoben? Argghh


----------



## Ráypower (2. Juli 2009)

Dietziboy schrieb:


> Aggro:                     Wer wagt es mich beim scheissen zu stören???
> Ein Spieler stirbt:      Ich werde auf <name>s Grab pinkeln!
> Spezialattacke:         Hier meine Superattacke, sie wird euch alle töten, nur in dem total unwahrscheinlichen Fall dass ihr auf dem blauen Kreis steht macht ihr fortan doppelt soviel Schaden, ich bin ja soooo clever!!!!
> Enrage:                    Meine Mutter ist WAS???
> Tod:                         Ich werde...        zurückkehren...        ...und zwar nach dem nächsten ID-Reset!!



loool "Ich werde...        zurückkehren...        ...und zwar nach dem nächsten ID-Reset!!" ist ja mal absolut der Hammer. *bauch festhalte vor lauter lachen*

Das der Perfekte Satz für Arthas und allen newbies und noobs wäre dann auch klar was ne ID ist xD

Wenn ich wieder aufhören kann zu lachen lass ich mir auch was einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Also zuersteinmal wäre ich ein Murloc Boss. Ich würde tief im Maelstrom leben, und wäre Lila mit weißen Streifen auf denen gelegentlich Rote Punkte zu sehen sind. Wenn ich wütend werde werde ich ganz schwarz.

Alle 3 Minuten würde ich einen Damagebonus von 10% haben und 20% wachsen!
Mein Enragetimer läge bei 15 Minuten.
Ich wäre der 4. Boss in der Instanz Grml-Turm welche mit Patch 4.2 eingeführt werden würde.

Also gut zum Bosskampf:

Ich würde Colrum heißen (haha, Murloc rückwärts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Ich hätte 2 Adds die Pest-Murlocs heißen und seperat getankt werden müssen.
Diese Add Murlocs müssen gleichzeitig sterben unzwar bevor 5 Minuten um sind, ansonsten buffen sie mir die Pest und ich mache den ganzen Kampf über 50% mehr schaden was sehr übel wäre. (durch die alle 3 Minuten 10% mehr)

Ich würde sobald ich aggro ziehe schreien: "MRGLGLGLGLGL, I eat'u!"
Sobald ein Spieler stirbt würde ich schreien: "You no MRGLGLGLGL against me!"
Sobald ich eine Spezialattacke starten würde (Ich mache mehrere also für jede einen Spruch): 
Bei Schuppenbefall: YOU NO WASH HAIR!
(Schuppenbefall: Es juggens! Alle 3 Sekunden 1 Sekunde gestunnt. Dauer: 1 Minute. Krankheit)
Bei mortal strike: I AM MOAR THAN A FISH!
(Ich bin Immun gegen Spott. Den Zauber mach ich alle 30 Sekunden, und verringert erhaltene Heilung um 5% - Ein neues Feature erlaubt es über 100% zu stacken, bei mehr als 100% wird die Heilung zu schaden)
Bei Fart: I DIDN'T GRMRMLRML DO THAT!
(Ein Gift^^ wer drinne steht alle 3 Sekunden 10.000 Schaden)
Bei Throw Death: THEEESE GRMLRMLRML COULD'NT WIN!
(Eine Gnom-Leiche / Tauren-Leiche je nach Fraktion auf alle im Raid werfen die für 3 Sekunden stunnen - Alle 40 Sekunden, macht außerdem 5000 Schaden und hört sich lustig an)

Wenn ich Enrage: GRMMLMLMLMLMLMLML... I AM MOAR THAN A FISH, I AM CULRUM!
Bei Tod: Grmlgrmlgrml.. One last time...!

Bitte nur positive Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Seit gegrüßt *Spielername*! Wie kann ich euch helfen?


Spieler stirbt: Wir arbeiten daran.


Spezialattacke: Lösche den WTF-Ordner!


Enrage: Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt...

Tod: Kann ich euch bei einem anderem Problem noch helfen?


oder

Aggro: Boah, wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Freße halten *wutsch, schlag mit der groben kelle*


Spieler stirbt: Bubble hatte cooldown? Oo

Spezialfertigkeit: Sooo... 12 Sekunden habt ihr Pause, dann bin ich wieder bei voller Gesundheut und wir fangen noch mal an!

Enrage: Wo ist eigentlich mein Schild? Ach die Axt tuts auch!

Tod: HAHAHAH! Look at me! I´m the migthy Protactionpaladin, I´m gonna roll on every, uhhgggg,........


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Tod: HAHAHAH! Look at me! I´m the migthy Protactionpaladin, I´m gonna roll on every, uhhgggg,........




Kommt mir bekannt vor! Hat das nicht einmal BARLOW gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Wiederstand ist Zwecklos, Sie werden assimiliert!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Und sowas nennt sich heutzutage HELD?
Spezialattacke: Macht Euch bereit grenzenlose schmerzen zu fühlen..
Enrage: EURE ZEIT IST ABGELAUFEN!!!!!!
Tod: Danke.. Ihr Helden.. endlich habt ihr mich von diesem Fluch befreit...*keuch*  Brüder, ich komme zu euch!






kann sich albern anhören xD mir war langweilig^^


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> Aggro: Wiederstand ist Zwecklos, Sie werden assimiliert!
> Ein Spieler stirbt: Und sowas nennt sich heutzutage HELD?
> Spezialattacke: Macht Euch bereit grenzenlose schmerzen zu fühlen..
> Enrage: EURE ZEIT IST ABGELAUFEN!!!!!!
> ...


Ich find meins tollerer! Trotzdem ist's lolig! Total Klischehaft! xD


----------



## Raz0rblador (3. Juli 2009)

passt so xD


----------



## Deepender (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Euer ende wird kommen, auch wenn blizz mich pipi einfach gemacht hat!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Tja heut zu tage, gibts zu 90 % nur gimps, egal wir schwer man ist!
Spezialattacke: Bubble, sich wieder voll heilen, nach 15 mins fight, kurz vor dem tot ein hand auflegen, weitere 15 mins vom fight rum, cd vom gotesschild wieder rum , gotesschild und sich wieder voll heilen und und und
Enrage: HAHA wer hat mehr ausdauer in diesem tank n spank fight?
Tod:Omfg, exodus hat n bug gefunden


----------



## elendi93 (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Change Target ... noob inbound
Ein Spieler stirbt: Epic Fail !!!
Spezialattacke: "Fucka dudel du"
Enrage: Its Pwnage Time!
Tod: I didn't start the flamewar !


----------



## elendi93 (3. Juli 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> Tod:Omfg, exodus hat n bug gefunden



^^ 

...

Naja das se das Publik gemacht haben und sich als Worldfirst kill präsentieren war schon arm aber ^^ selbst Ensidia hat bugusing gemacht zwar net bei ihren Worldfirsts aber schon den ein und anderen wie bei Levi .... zb !


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Who farted just right now?
Ein Spieler stirbt: No, it wasn't you...
Special: Who the fuck was it! Tell me right now!
Enrage: Now you hear what a fart really should sound like! (Explosion, alle sterben, was sonst?)
Tod: Argh.... the smell... I can't stand it any longer...

Schlechter Humor, ich weiß, aber was anderes fällt mir mit Schädelweh nicht ein :/


----------



## nengo (3. Juli 2009)

*Aggro:* Gebt mir mein...gebt mir mein Herz zurück!

*Ein Spieler stirbt:* Sag mal weinst du etwa, oder ist das der Regen?

*Spezialattacke:* Never gonna give you up !

*Enrage:* I've got the Power!

*Tod:* Alles ...hat ein Ende ...nur meine Warglaives haben...UAAAGH!


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro:  Ey altttaarrr guckst du mich an oder waßßß ?
Ein Spiler stirbt : Schüsshhh jetzt hat er Kopf altaaaaa
Spezialattacke : Isch box dich zu kartoffelbrei alltaaaaa !!
Enrage : Altaaa isch hol jetzt meine Brüder altaaaaa
Tod : Ischhh hassse dischhh


----------



## kalonie129 (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro                äm!
Ein Spieler Stirbt ÄM BÄM!
Spezialattacke    ÄM BÄM BÄMMMM !!!!!!!!!
Enrage               :WHOSYOURDADDY
Tod? NEIN!         :NIX TOT !!! ICH WEGLAUFEN HAHA !! und dann lasse ich eine Truhe fallen und bin weg .


----------



## Splitframe (3. Juli 2009)

Priester

Aggro: Möge das Licht deiner Gnädig sein.
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich werde für dich beten %t.
Spezialattacke: Ketzerei entsteht aus müßiggang!
Enrage: Ihr zwing mich meine Ideale zu verraten! *schadowform*
Tod: Wie blind ich war, Alonsus... wirst du... mir verz...ahhh

Voice Acting:

Aggro: Möge ( - )  das ( - )  Licht ( ¯ )  deiner ( _ ) Gnädig ( - ) sein ( - ).
 Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich ( _ ) werde ( _ ) für ( - ) dich ( - ) beten %t.
 Spezialattacke: Ketzerei ( ¯ )entsteht ( - ) aus ( - ) müßiggang! ( ¯ )
 Enrage: Ihr ( - ) zwing ( - )mich ( - ) * ab hier schreiend * meine ( - ) Ideale ( ¯ ) zu ( - ) verraten! ( ¯ )  *schadowform*
 Tod: Wie ( _ ) blind ( _ ) ich ( _ ) war ( _ ), Alonsus ( ¯ )... wirst ( _ ) du ( _ )... mir  ( _ )verz... ( _ )ahhh


----------



## EdenX (3. Juli 2009)

Mal etwas salopp:

Aggro: "Ihr schon wieder? Euer wie vielter Versuch ist das?"
Einer stirbt: "Ich hoffe, jemand von euch kann noch wiederbeleben."
Spezialattacke: "Das ist der Zeitpunkt, an dem ihr euch bewegen müsst."
Enrage: "Grüßt den Geistheiler von mir!"
Tod: "Nehmt diese Gegenstände von mir... sie sind mir eh zu klein."


----------



## DeadSand (3. Juli 2009)

Hexenmeister

Aggro: Oh Besuch.
Ein Spieler stirbt: HAHA!
Spezialattacke: Badet im Meer aus Flammen.
Enrage: Hier kommt meine dämonische Seite.
Tod: Damn mein SS ist abgelaufen.


----------



## GÜray (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Immer mitten in die Fresse rein *träller*

Ein Spieler stirbt:  Da hat der Heiler wohl geschlafen!!!!

Spezialattacke: Wuxi Fingergrif !!!!!

Enrage: Respektiere meine Autoritääääääääää !

Tod: einer musste ja gewinnen.


----------



## Noenon (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Nimm ne Beruhigungstablette!
Ein Spieler stirbt : Hätteste dich ma zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen an den Arzt oder Apotheker gewand !
Spezialangriff : Jetzt kommt die Person in weiß!
Enrage : Jetzt kommt mein chirurgen Team (adds spawnen)
Tod: Jetzt ists vorbei mit der Übeltäterei .... xD (bully herbig , schuh des manituu)


----------



## Kayezar (3. Juli 2009)

Ist wirklich schwierig, wie könnte man meinen Char einfangen...

Aggro "Alles hat ein Ende... doch wer findet seins hier und jetzt?"
Ein Spieler stirbt "Der süße Tod! Ich verliere mich in ihm!"
Spezialangriff "ALLES wird untergehen!"
Enrage "Ich diene dem Tod bis in die Ewigkeit! Ihr kostet ihn nun für eine Sekunde..."
Tod "Meine Zeit ist gekommen... die Dunkelheit... verschlingt ALLES!"


----------



## Neroburn (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: I don´t Like your Hair---> NEEEEXXT!!
Spieler Stirbt: I told you so!
Spezialattacke: Stupid college girl (Hits your Credit Card Critical for 5000)
Enrage: One Night in Paris (Players get blind)
Death: hmm i smell chicken?!!


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: NEIN! Dich will ich nicht. Ich habe ausdruecklich eine Katzenmasseurin bestellt!
Spieler stirbt: Ihr habt *Spielername* getoetet! ihr Schweine! (Oh... ich wars)
Spezial: Everybody`s Kung-Fu fightin!
Enrage: Let the Rockoff BEGINN!
Tod: Jotteschijd ruhestan


und jetz antwortet: woher stammt welcher spruch?


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (3. Juli 2009)

Schöner Thread^^

Aggro: Kuckuck <Spielername>
Spieler stirbt: War ich das? (in Memory Steve Urkel^^)
Spezial: Kladusch!!!
Enrage: Jetzt gehts rund mit dem jungen Hund.
Tod: Das finde ich jetzt aber mal gar nicht nett!


----------



## LordSubwoof (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: HELLO!! I am Lindsay Lohaaaaan!!!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Silence! I killed you!!!
Spezialattacke: ROUNDHOUSEKICK!!  // SUICIDE BOMB!!!
Enrage: DON´T TOUCH MY FEET!!!!
Tod: DAMN! I REALY LOST MY FEET!!!


----------



## Adnuf (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: <Spielername> Ich werde dich Zerschmettern !
Spieler stirbt: Erster spieler down: Nr1/Zweiter spieler down : Nr2 etc
Spezial: Zwerge sind nicht Fett!!!!
Enrage: Bin da wer noch?!
Tod: Sagt meiner Mama das..... ich ...sie..... Liebe....


----------



## Crash_hunter (3. Juli 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor! Hat das nicht einmal BARLOW gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ich habe meinen Protactionpala zu bc zeiten beschrieben...^^ War mein lieblingsspruch. 


Spellpower? Überbewertet t4 paladin zum tanken totaler müll.... also auf andere tankitems gerollt. Glaub der ein oder andere Krieger hätte mich gerne geköpft


----------



## Deis (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Hmmm, das ist ...
Ein Spieler stirbt: Aaaah *erleichternd*
Spezialattacke: Probieren wir mal ...
Enrage: Genug Zeit zum Spielen gehabt, Kinder, ab ins Bett mit Euch
Tod: Unerwartet


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Plütterhingere!
Spieler stirbt: Ups, grad e chlei gäih gsi!
Spezial: Iz gits uf ds Bäzi
Enrage: WÄR HET MI RÖSCHTI GÄSSE?!
Tod: Chas gits...


----------



## Fhrain (3. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Spezialattacke: Shoop da whoop


Night falls aka Hijt @ Blackrock?


----------



## Urengroll (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Da ist ein Blaues Licht!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Wer zu letzte lacht, lacht am besten!
Spezialattacke:Sprich mit der Hand weiter, der Kopf höt dir nicht mehr zu.
Enrage: Ich habe einen Hals von hier bis nach Castrop Rauxel!
Tod: I'll be back!


----------



## Brandin (3. Juli 2009)

Tja was wäre wenn mein Char ein Boss wäre:

Aggro: Ihr seid sehr mutig mich anzugreifen. Dafür gewähre ich euch einen schnellen Tot.
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich wusste gleich das dass nichts wird. 
Spezialattacke: Versucht doch mal dem hier auszuweichen. *böses lachen*
Enrage: Genug davon. Ihr langweilt mich.
Tod: Das...ist...unmöglich...


----------



## Diggydoc (3. Juli 2009)

Zeit für Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß ^^


----------



## Kirimaus (3. Juli 2009)

Hm wenn meine kleine süße Priesterin, mal ein viel zu großer
Boss-Mob werden würde, würde sie denk ich sowas rufen:

Aggro: Noch mehr … Verderbte?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Geh ins Licht!
Spezialattacke: Möge die wärme des Lichts eure Seelen rein waschen!
Enrage: Die Schatten … die Schatten … geht weg von mir!
Tod: Dunkelheit … Dunkelheit … woher kommt bloß diese … Dunkel … heit … *stille*


----------



## iRoniQ (3. Juli 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Aggro: Hast Du'n Problem? Geh weiter!*
> Ein Spieler stirbt: Da waren's nur noch >Zahleinfügen<
> Spezialattacke: Noch'n Problem?*
> Enrage: Leeeeeerrrrrooooooyyyy
> ...



Hahaha ich lache mich schlapp hab mir sofort das video geben MÜSSEN xD AHAHAHAHAH ! 

Tod: Besser isses!* (HAHAHAH xD wei geil)

Meiner meinung nach gehört das ins Spiel eingefügt :pP


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Wat willst du den?

Spieler getöte: Mann jetzt steckt mir seid Schwert noch im großem Zeh....!!!

Spezialattacke : HiHi , das is wie Käfer zertretten!

Enrage: Wie lange dauert das den noch... geht endlich sterben!

Tod: Das war unfair ich hatte ein DC!!!


----------



## D'eater (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Wenn Du Sterbehilfe brauchst, sag Bescheid...
Ein Spieler stirbt: Wer ist der nächste?
Spezialattacke: Halt's Maul und stirb...
Enrage: Jetzt gibt's richtig auf's Maul
Tod: Mein Leben ist die Hölle...


----------



## Mikolomeus (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: HaHa! Schon wieder ein unwürdiger!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Come on the Darkside - we have cookies!
Spezialattacke: BOOM Headshot!
Enrage: Wuahaha, nun ist es aus mit eurem mikrigen Leben!
Tod: Totstellen - huch, WAS?! WIDERSTANDEN? - Verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dieti (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Ich beschäftigt, mich in ruhe lassen
Ein Spieler stirbt: So sauber, so gründlich, so glatt. Weil die Klinge zwei Schneiden hat
Spezialattacke: Arbeit! Arbeit!
Tod: Ich geh dann mal

Vielleicht erkennen die Sprüche einige

mfg Barelg


----------



## DenniBoy16 (3. Juli 2009)

da ich mit meinem dk gerne den "drunkenstyle" (ingame total besoffen fighten) kämpfe wär er auch als boss total besoffen

Aggro: "Habt ihr wasch schum trinken dabei!"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Upsch, augerudschd"
Spezialattacke: "Isch brauch mehr Alohol"
Tod: "Isch  glaub langscham nüschder isch ausch"


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

hihi mein zwerg dk hat noch keinen einzigen naxx boss nuechtern gelegt, und das als mt xD


----------



## Fhiess (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Alter ischwör isch mach disch Messer!
Ein Spieler Stirbt: Du bist Krankenhaus!
Enrage: Alter, isch hol meine Brüder
Spezialattacke: Hast du meine Schwester angeguckt?
Tod: Sag's nicht meinem Vater!


----------



## Thoeryn (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Be Quick or Be Dead 
Ein Spieler stirbt: Only The Good Die Young
Spezialattacke: Reign of The Hammer
Enrage: Born to be wild 
Tod: My Spirit Will Go On


PS: Das sind alles Songtitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

Thoeryn schrieb:


> Enrage: Born to be wild



xD

Thoeryn schreit: WAAHH! BOOOOOOOOOORN TO BEE WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEIEIEILD! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORN TO BE WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEIEIELD!


Edit: Keiner sagt mir wie toll mein Bosskampf war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (3. Juli 2009)

Muaha, mal ein tolles Thread

Ich wäre so:

Aggro: Was ist das? Verzeiht, aber, ich habe keine Besucher erwartet. Wie ihr sehen könnt, bin ich einbischen beschäftigt. Doch als guter Gastgeber kümmere ich mich um euch nachher... persöhnlich
Ein Spieler stirbt: Huch, das ging nach hinten los...obwohl ich kein Schurke bin...haha
Spezialattacke: Mal sehen, ah, das ist nicht schlecht
Enrage: Wie könnt ihr es wagen, meine Gastfreundschaft zu bespucken? Ihr seid so Troll!!! Nehmt dies! (wirft n Glas Wein und macht die Spieler betrunken)
Tod: Ah...ein Schuss...in..den...OFFEN. ARGH, wehe ihr beklaut mich!...


----------



## Möp der Möpper (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn der Boss reinkommt:Hiho Hiho Ich bin vergnügt und froh *pfeif*
Aggro:Ich fetz dich! 
Wenn einer stirbt: DU noob! Bist nicht aus dem aoe rausgelaufen!
Wenn boss stirbt: Mist gear reicht nicht... au..sssss...
Zuhau geräusche: Meep möp DOTZ BÖTZ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder wenn einer stirbt Haltet den dieb er hat mein messer im rücken xD


----------



## Warnung (3. Juli 2009)

Kurkrö

Aggro: Na du kleine Pummelfee oder Na du alte Kackbratze
Ein Spieler stirbt: Sterben muss jeder mal, man kann wenigstens Tschüss sagen
Enrage: Aus Hackepeter wird Kacke später
Tod: Tschüß

Jürvlip

Aggro: Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen seit ihr auch schon alle da
Ein Spieler stirbt: Rollt er nach links ist alles in Ordnung, rollt er nach recht ist auch nicht schlimm, nur wenn er ganz ruhig liegen bleibt ... dann ist der Wurm drin
Enrage: Ey warum hast du mir einen Schneeball mitten ins Gesicht geworfen
Tod: Hätt' ich nur ein Luftgewehr

Und das ist alles nur geklaut ^^


----------



## Scrappy (3. Juli 2009)

[Gruppe betritt eine Arena.. er sitzt auf einem riesigen thron(vorerst für die Gruppe nicht erreichbar)auf den rängen der arena]
Boss: Endlich seid ihr da... Ich habe euch erwartet... [Licht fällt von oben auf die gruppe] 
[Ein Tor öffnet sich..]

Aggro: Lasst die Spiele beginnen!!!!
[verschiede gruppen von mobs müssen nacheinander bekämpft werden...(anzahl erhöht sich jedes mal um die zeit die man gebraucht hat Z.B.1.gruppe=10 gegner-> dauer 3min-> für jede min erhöht sich die anzahl um 1->nächste gruppe kommen dann 13 gegner) nach 5 wellen erscheint der boss selbst....

Spieler stirbt: Es war ein Fehler mich herauszuforden...

Spezialattacke: Kreisel des Hades [Schwert des Bosses verwandelt sich in einen Morgenstern.. Boss portet sich in die mitte der Arena und beginnt sich zu drehen.. getroffene Ziele werden herumgeschleudert..Der Boden öffnet sich und zwei Dämonen erscheinen..(müssen erst gekillt werden damit sich der Boden wieder schließt)

Enrage: Meine Geduld mit euch ist am Ende...Schmort in der Hölle....[Bosswaffe beginnt zu brennen.. jeder treffer verursacht zusätzlichen Feuerschaden.. getroffene Ziele brennen für 8sek..]

Tod: Ihr seid würdig den Olymp zu erklimmen *ächtz*

CrazyVersion:

[Ort: alte örtlichkeiten (wie z.b. in einer Burg)]

Aggro: [schreit] Ich putz mir grad die Zähne....

Spieler stribt: Du wirst mir keinen Zahn ziehn

Spezialattacke: Schaum der Fäulnis [Boss castet eine große elektrische zahnbürste hervor ( nicht unterbrechbar, erleidet dafür 20% weniger Schaden) elektr. Zanhbürste wird angemacht und versprüht einen giftigen schaum über die hälfte des raumes (stelle wird zufällig ausgewählt)
betroffene Ziele verwandeln sich in einen Zahn, werden vergiftet, zauber können nicht gewirkt werden..[Um den Effekt zu entfernen müssen mind. 2 ander spieler auf den zahn einhauen und somit den Schaum "wegputzen"

Mundspülung [Boss spuckt in einem best. Radius flüssigkeit aus... betroffene Ziele werden zum schweigen gebracht und alle attribute, werte und die größe verringern sich um 35%] effekt hält solange bis man sich im wasser abwäscht mindestens aber 30sek. 

Enrage: [jedesmal wenn ihm wieder 100k schaden zugefügt wurden verliert er einen zahn] bei 30% hp setzt enrange ein*hmpf* "nimm daff und daff törichter *[/spielername]*" 

Tod: Da kommt die Zahnfee


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (3. Juli 2009)

Woah nicht schlecht Scrappy, ab ins Blizz team mit dir soviel Kreativität darf nicht unausgenutzt bleiben ^^


----------



## Huds (3. Juli 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Na dann...: Stellt Euch mal vor, Euer Charackter sei ein Boss, und überlegt Euch, welche Boss- Emotes ihr sagen würdet =D
> Folgende Kategorien:
> Aggro:
> Ein Spieler stirbt:
> ...



Oh man .. ein glanzloses Beispiel für die wow community


----------



## Kyrha (3. Juli 2009)

Dr. schrieb:


> Tod: AUÄÄÄ




Schweizer Zwicky? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nice das thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Set0 (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro: Paladine konnten schon immer am besten die Aggro halten
Ein Spieler stirbt: Vor nem 3/4 Jahr wärst du jetzt nicht tot...
Spezialattacke: *Göttlicher Zorn* Schau meine Flügelchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Enrage: Ich wusste ja selber nicht dass ich das kann O.o
Tod: *Angstblase* wo issen nun mein Ruhestein?


----------



## TobiL (3. Juli 2009)

Mein Char ist ein Hunter xDD
Aggro: Hit me as hard as you can!!! 

Spieler stirbt: NEEEEEXT!!!

_[Wipe]_: War was?! *einmal hoch spring* ^^ 

Spezialattacke: Pet rufen, rot und riesig werden und totstellen(ich wäre vorrübergehend nicht angreifbar und der Raid müsste mit meinem Pet kämpfen. Nach nen paar Minuten würde ich wieder ins Spiel kommen)

Enrange: IT´S OVER 9 Million!!! (Jeder Schuss onehittet alles. und wenn mein Pet noch lebt geht das natürlich auch Enrange ^^)[der Spruch ist eine anlehnung an Drangonball Z 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]

Tod: Alles nur wegen dem Cooldown!!

MfG
TobiL


----------



## IlFantastico (3. Juli 2009)

Aggro:Herein spaziert, herein spaziert, sie ahnen nicht was hier passiert!

Ein Spieler stirbt:Yippi ka yeah

Spezialattacke:Jetzt boschts!!!(Jetzt gibt es Schläge)

Enrageumm,zack innnnnn die Goschn!(auf die Fresse)

Tod:Mhhh komisch, der Heal war eigentlich durch!


----------



## NevRmind (3. Juli 2009)

Hoffe,das gab's noch nicht:

Aggro: Royale mit Käse.
Ein Spieler stirbt: Yippie-Ya-Yeah Schweinebacke.
Enrage: Wayne's World!Wayne's World!Partytime!Excellent!
Tod: Oh my god,they killed Kenny.You B*******!


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Soooooo, jetzt will ich auch mal loslegen:

Anfangsgelaber:"Was habt ihr hier zu suchen?Ihr seid nicht willkommen!Verschwindet...oder sterbt!“

Aggro:"Auch euch werde ich den ewigen Schlaf bringen,(Spielername)!Die Geister der Halbgötter sind auf meiner Seite!"

Ein Spieler stirbt:“Seid bereit, den selben Weg wie (Spielername) zu gehen!“

Spezialattacke:"AVINA!Oh Herrin der Vögel,leihe mir deine Freiheit!"(Springt in die Luft und bekommt Rabenflügel, um dann wieder mit Karacho zu landen, ähnlich wie bei Illidan)
Spezialattacke 2:"Malorne!Oh weißer Hirsch,beschütze die Schülerin deines Sohnes!"(8 weiße Hirschgeister stürmen durch den Raum und killen alles, mit dem sie ihn Berührung kommen. Verschwinden nach 1 Minute)
Spezialattacke 3:"Cenarius!Oh Wächter des Waldes,gewähre mir deinen Segen!(Alle Spieler werden nach 10 Sekunden festgewurzelt und Dornenspeere fliegen durch die Luft, außer auf der Plattform, wo der Boss steht)
Spezialattacke 4:"Sichelmond!"(Geworfene Sicheln zischen durch die Luft und treffen alle Spieler mit üblem Schaden,man kann es nicht widerstehen, ausweichen oder Co)

Enrage:"IM NAMEN DES WEIßEN HIRSCHES!IHR WERDET IN DER WUT DER HALBGÖTTER VERGEHEN!!( Geisterhafte Halbgötter stürmen in den Raum und onehiten alles.Ende Gelände)

Tod: NEIN!MEISTER, ich habe versagt!

(Ein durchsichtiger Illidan taucht auf , sieht die Tote und kreischt: "Nein! NEIN!Was habe ich getan! SOLA!" und löst sich in blaue Funken auf)

Oh verdammt, ich glaube das ist ein bisschen arg übertieben.Naja, Ist ja auch egal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zeltstricker94 (24. Mai 2010)

Aggro:was wollt ihr eigentlich???
Ein Spieler stirbt: ha! genatzt!
Der Raid Stirbt: jo alla!
Spezialattacke: ihr wollt doch das ding
Enrage:jetzt gehts ab!!
Eigener Tod: ne man schon wieder tod


----------



## Kezpa (24. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre Ein Mensch Paladin^^

Aggro: Die Zeit ist gekommen
Ein Spieler stirbt: Stirb, Elender Hund
Spezialattacke: Spürt den Zorn des Lichts
Enrage: Licht, Gib mir Kraft ( Arthas style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Tod: Es...ist nicht....Vorbei ( Arthas style Pforte des Zorns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ziwsii (24. Mai 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aggro: DAS PARTY TIER IST HIER!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Never play on the patch day -spielername-
Spezialattacke: KAMI HAMI HA!
Enrage: *Nerd geschreie*
Tod: Alles hat ein ende nur die wurst hat zwei-das lied[/font]


----------



## Rasgaar (24. Mai 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> Enrage: Licht, Gib mir Kraft ( Arthas style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wohl eher Herold aus der Waffenkammer im scharlachroten Kloster ;P


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. Mai 2010)

Aggro: CHAAARGE!!!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Mmh, gebraten könnte das eventuell schmecken...

Wipe: Jetzt ma Ruhe hier oder wollt brauchts noch mehr aufs Mowl?

Spezialfähigkeit: ...Execute!

Enrage: Gnihihihihi... ENRAGE!!!

Tod: Ey Bob (der Geistheiler), ich brauch mal wieder nen Rezz!


----------



## Freakshiro (24. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Hallo ihr!


Ein Spieler stirbt: Schmeckt der Staub ?


Spezialattacke: Und eine von Links.. oder doch Rechts ?


Enrage: Jetzt wird erstmal sauber gemacht !


Tod: Ihr werdert mich hier wieder finden.


----------



## IceAngel84 (24. Mai 2010)

Hab einen Orc Jäger und als Boss würde der Sagen:
Aggro: Du wirst mein neues Pet!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Fressen für meine Tiere!
Spezialattacke: Spürt die Kälte! (Eiskältefalle (alle Frieren für 5 sec ein und Boss bekommt ein Neues Pet wenn das alte Tod ist oder Heilt das Pet))
Enrage: Spürt die macht der Bestien (3 Pets kommen dazu und Zorn des Wildtiers wird ausgelöst)
Tod: Eat my Shorts!


----------



## Gnomagia (24. Mai 2010)

Aggro: omg pwn noobs ftw

Spieler stirbt: Lol,nub.L2p.

Spezialattacke: Zomfg ololol 11k crit omg 


Enrage: Roflmao


Tod: Olle hartzer!


'nso


----------



## stäcy (24. Mai 2010)

mal ehrlich: wenn mein char ein boss wäre, dann würde blizzard ständig an mir patchen, weil alle jammern würden, dass ich zu easy-going wär und zuviel freelot verteilen würde....


----------



## Yugiwan (24. Mai 2010)

Mensch Magier namens Rhonin!^^

Hier der Kampfverlauf:

Aggro: Der Tank zieht Aggro, Rhonin sagt: Ihr wagt es, den Meister der Kirin Tor herauszufordern?. 
Bis 75% Life geht die erste Phase:
Fähigkeiten:
alle 10sec. wird Flammensalve gewirkt: Es werden 5 Feuerbälle vor Rhonin entstehen, und diese fügen nahen Zielen bei Berührung Feuerschaden zu.
Direkt nach Flammensalve wirkt Rhonin eine Arkane Explosion mit größerer Reichweite.
Alle 30 sec. wird Rhonin einen Meteor beschwören, welcher auf einen zufälligen Spieler fällt, welcher erst in letzter Sekunde mitkriegt, das er angegriffen wird, und wegspringen muss, sonst stirbt er.

Spieler stirbt: Ihr seid nicht würdig, euch Helden nennen zu dürfen.

Bei Wirken vom meteor: Spürt, wie das Feuer euch läutert.

Ab 75% wird Rhonin verschwinden und Krasus/Korialstraz fliegt in den Kampf:

Fähigkeiten: Flammenstoß: Alle 10 sec. wirkt Krasus einen Flammenstoß, welcher in einem großen Kegel Feuerschaden verursacht.
Klauenangriff: Alle 20sec. greift Krasus einen zufälligen Spieler an, und fügt ihm hohen, aber nicht tödlichen Schaden zu. Nach 5sec., wenn der Schaden nicht geheilt wird, stirbt der Spieler.
Flügelschlag: Weht alle Spieler weg.

Wenn Krasus besiegt ist, kommt Rhonin wieder, der macht genau die selben Fähigkeiten wie in der ersten Phase, mit einer Ausnahme:

Kettenfeuer: Alle 20sec. wirkt Rhonin anstatt der Flammensalve ein Kettenfeuer. Dieses Feuer fügt allen Spielern Feuerschaden zu. Gleichzeitig stirbt jeder Spieler, der nicht nach 10sec. geheilt wird.

Wenn Rhonin auf 25% gehauen wurde, kommt Korialstraz dazu und für den Rest des Kampfes muss man beide gleichzeitig besiegen...

Enrage: Spürt die Magie!
Wipe: Ihr seid unwürdig!
Tod: Ve...Veressa, es tut mir leid...


----------



## ødan (24. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Hey! Das hab ich gesehen!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Oh snap!
Spezialattacke: Pew pew! LazZz0rpeeem!

Enrage: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tod: Reincarnation ftw...urgs.... cd <.<


----------



## Zodttd (24. Mai 2010)

Aggro: random
Ein Spieler stirbt: du opfer digga ne ich schwöre ich hab ihm mies den drehkick mit faust gezogen!
Spezialattacke: tod´s tanga zuckerfalle
Enrage: digga was los ich brauch nur zimtstern, kein enrage!
Tod: ahahahaha ich bin unsterblich so gottmäßig digga!


----------



## Pitchpaw (24. Mai 2010)

ich spiele nen feral tank, bei mir würde es also ungefähr so aussehen...

aggro: aloha ihr lieben. ich pull mal n bissl mehr, ich hab nachher noch was vor...

ein spieler stirbt: von wegen kuschelteddy *g*

special: los gebt mir endlich gurkenhandel, hab nen tps einbruch >_<

enrage: so... bersi an, hastepot rein... jetzt zeig ich euch mal, wie tankdps aussieht

tod: verdammt! schonwieder overpullt!


----------



## ødan (24. Mai 2010)

gleich noch einen, wer's kennt bekommt n' keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aggro: Komm und setzt dich, nimm dir auch ne Line...
Spezialattacke: ...und dann lass doch ma hören was du kannst Homie...
Ein Spieler stirbt: ...oder hast du Angst Homie? Ja dann lass es ganz Homie.
Enrage: Ich bin's Dito, der Mann, der Mythos. Der Chef hier am Mic, ihr andern übt blos.
Tod: So und jetzt sieh zu, dass du Land gewinnst du Nichtschwimmer 
Ich lass dir den Beat nochmal an, kannst ja 'n bisschen üben 
Tschüss


----------



## Ralevor (24. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Friss Dreck, Stoffie!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Boom, u got roasted.
Spezialattacke: I'ma firin mah lazer!
Enrage: AAAAAAAAAA!!! *Super Saiyajin*
Tod: Server fährt herunter in 3.. 2..​


----------



## Mondokir (24. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Wuhaha! Ey, wer kitzelt da?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten. 
Spezialattacke: Daran werdet ihr euch noch lange erinnern. - Ha! Ihr dachtet wohl ich treff euch nicht!
Enrange: Schade, dass ihr dies nicht mehr euren Kindern erzählen könnt!
Tod: Ich ... werde euch ... im Jehenseits *ächz* wiedersehen. (verzweifelter böser Lacher) Hahaha... *Hust*


----------



## Tiruil (24. Mai 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> gleich noch einen, wer's kennt bekommt n' keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dendeman, Keks bitte.


MfG

Tiru


----------



## Zuvo (24. Mai 2010)

So dann will ich auch ma ich spiele eine untote Hexenmeisterin deswegen bediene ich mich auch der dämonischen kräfte^^
Deswegen wird es auch ein mehrphasiger kampf die dämos brauchen ja auslauf^^

Aggro:Wie praktisch, seelensteine die zu mir kommen gibt es auch nur selten! Aber mein Haustier fängt sie sicher für mich! (Teufelhund kampf)
Phase2:Was habt ihr mit meinem besten Freund gemacht? Dafür werdet ihr mehr als nur einfache Steine.(Leerwandler kampf)
Phase3:Hoffentlich reicht der noch zum Müll aufsammeln, irgendwer muss den Mist von (wichtel name) ja weg räumen. (Wichtel kampf)
Phase4ie nervten eh nur, vielleicht habt ihr mit meiner Spielgefährtin mehr Spass! (Succubus kampf)
Phase5:So spielt man aber nicht. Mein Großer Bruder wird es euch schon zeigen! (Teufelswachenkampf)
Ein Spieler stirbt: Einer geht ein Stein kommt so wie ich es immer wollte!

Spezialattackeämoform mit zusatz fähigkeit jenachdem welcher dämo draussen ist. DIe Form hält 45 sek. und hat eine abklingzeit von 1.30 min.
Teufelhund: Dots entziehen dem gegner pro sekunde 4 % Mana, Energie, Wut oder Runenmacht.
Leerwandler: Random aggro mit reset alle 15 sek.
Wichtel: Erhöht die Lebensenergie um 100%
Succubus: Verführt gegner so das sie für den Boss kämpfen. Dauer 15 sek. 15 sek. abklingzeit.
Teufelswache: Erhöht angriffs/zaubertempo und schaden des Bosses und er wache um 25%.

Enrage:Endlich habe ich die macht von Sargeras!
Tod: Wartet nur... ich komme wieder... es ist noch nicht vorbei... eure kräfte sidn der meinen nicht gewachsen... (erschafft ein Auge von Kilrogg in Lila) GEH UND ERESCHAFFE MICH WIEDER WENN DIE ZEIT GEKOMMEN IST. Dann könnt ihr eurer... Glück... erneut... versuchen... (lösst sich in einer rießiegen lila wolke auf)


So würde der kampf gegen mich ablaufen man muss den Spielern ja schon was bieten.^^


----------



## Micro(welle) (24. Mai 2010)

Mein Boss Kampf würde in einem Quadratischem Raum stattfinden, welcher optisch in 4 gleichgroße, quadratische Teile unterteilt ist. In der Mitte so eines Abteils wäre ein leichte quadratische Erhebung, der Boss stände unbeweglich in der Mitte.
Der Boss Kampf wäre in 3 Phasen unterteilt, die erste Phase würde von 100%-85% andauern, die zweite von 85%-25% und die dritte bis zum Schluss.
Für jedes Mitglied des Schlachtzuges das im Boss Kampf stierbt wird sein Angriffstempo um 10%erhöht.
Der Boss hat ein Aura um sich die jeden zum Schweigen bringt der in einem Umkreis von 10 Metern zum Boss steht. 


In dieser Phase muss er von 1 Tank getankt werden, er wirkt jedoch einen Debuff , welcher nicht entfernt werden kann, auf alle Spieler, diese bekommen dann jedes mal Schaden 75%des Meele Schadens als Magie Schaden wenn der Boss den Tank nicht trifft.Wenn der Boss den Tank trifft bekommt die Gruppe 10% seines Meele Schadens als Magie Schaden zugefügt.
Außerdem wirft er einen Debuff in den Raum der nach 20 Sekunden explodieren würde und der jeweilige Spieler würde dann vom Boss übernommen werden.Dieser Debuff verteilt sich beim entzaubern auf 2 zufällige Spieler im Raid, jedoch nicht auf den Tank.
Nachdem der Debuff entfernt wurde hinterlässt er einen nicht entfernbaren Debuff, dieser Debuff spielt erst später eine wichtige Rolle. Er macht die Spieler gegen eine Elementar Zauber Art immun und gegen die anderen drei erhöht er den erlittenen Schaden um 300%. Wenn der Debuff nicht mehr Überspringen kann erlischt er.
Derjenige der den Boss pullt behält für die komplette Phase eins seine Aufmerksamkeit.

Nachdem er 15% seiner Lebenspunkte verloren hat ruft er 4 Wächter zu sich(jeder spawnt auf einer Erhebung in den Abteilen), diese haben 1 Lebenspunkt sind jedoch nicht besiegbar, der aggro Aufbau funktioniert jedoch normal. Jeder der 4 Wächter bekommt nur von einer Resourcen Art Schaden(Wut, Energie, Mana, Runenmacht). Die Wächter müssen also von jemandem getankt werden der diese Resource besitzt, die Wächter verursachen moderaten Schaden an den Tanks.

Wenn ein Wächter auf dieser Erhebung steht aktiviert er einen Mechanismus im Raum der dem jedem der in diesem Abteil steht eine Art Magieschaden zufügt, die Zone wird farblich in der Art des verursachten Schadens gekennzeichnet.(Schattenschaden- schwarzes Feld) 
Der Wächter ist Immun gegen Heilaggro, also muss er von einem DD getankt werden. Wenn er nicht getankt wird breitet er seinen Verursachten Schaden auf die anderen drein Abteile aus, was den Wipe zur folge hätte.
In dieser Phase verschwindet der Debuff von der Gruppe der Schaden bei vermeiden des Schadens durch den Tank Schaden auf die Gruppe macht, der zweite Teil des Debuffs bleibt jedoch vorhanden(wird auf 20%erhöht).
Nachdem die Wächter 30 Sekunden auf ihrem Platz waren wechseln sie ihre Positionen zufallsmäßig. Ab dann wirkt der Boss wie zum Anfang der Phase 6 Sekunden lang eine Aura die allen Magieschaden in einem Umkreis von 10 Metern unwirksam werden lässt.

Wenn der Boss bei 25% seiner Lebenspunkte angekommen ist beginnt die 3 Phase. Der Boss wirkt wie in Phase 2 seine Fähigkeiten weiter.
Ab nun erscheinen jedoch um die Erhebungen herum alle 7 Sekunden 3 Elementare mit 50.000 Lebenspunkte(slow Immun bewegen sich mit 200% der Spielergeschwindigkeit), welche eine Aura um sich haben die den jeweiligen Magieschaden des Feldes verursacht(die Aura tickt einmal pro Sekunde / der Schaden ist so hoch das die Spieler nach ca.3 Sekunden tot sind / Die Aura tickt in einem Umkreis von 10 Metern), diese Elementare fokussieren einen Spieler in einem anderem Feld und laufen auf diesen zu.
Der Boss gewinnt nun alle 20 Sekunden einen stapelbaren Buff der seinen Schaden um 25% erhöht.
Die Lebenspunkte sind bei aktuellem Ausrüstungsstand ca. 50.000.000.
Die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit des Bosses beträgt 2.5 er verursacht mit jedem Treffer 50000 Physischen Schaden
Er wirkt alle 21 Sekunden zufallsmäßig:
Zerschmettern auf den Tank, dieser Ignoriert die Rüstung des Tanks, dieser Schlag trifft immer
Eisnova dieser Zauber friert alle im Umkreis von 10 Metern fest und verursacht 5000 Schaden
Chaosregen ein Chaosregen beginnt sich auf dem Kampffeld auszubreiten, dieser verfolgt einen Spieler, der Chaosregen endet nach 60 Sekunden und ändert alle 11 Sekunden sein Ziel.
Kraft der Schatten, der Boss verursacht 8 Sekunden lang zusätzlich 20% Schaden
Der Boss hat keinen Enrage Timer.


Zu Beginn des Kampfes sagt er: Mögen mir die Elemente beistehen.
Wenn ein Spieler stirbt sagt er: Ich bekomme Lust auf MEHR.
Beim Eintritt in die 2 Phase sagt er: Erwacht aus eurem Schlaf ihr Elemente.
Beim Eintritt in Phase 3 sagt er: Ihr habt euch gut gehalten bis JETZT.
Beim Tod sagt er: Die Letzte Prüfung wartet noch auf Euch.
Beim Tod des Raids sagt er: Pah! Die Elemente waren stärker.
Seine Spezialattacken kommentiert er mit: Spürt die vergessenen Mächte des Feuers/ der Schatten / der Erde/ des Frostes.


----------



## Knifecat (25. Mai 2010)

Aggrow: Ey, was guckst du?!

1 Player Dies: Du haben keine Eier!

Special Attack: "Sackgrabscher" Setzt alle männlichen Spieler außer gefecht und die Weiblchen werden verführt... kampf ist vorrüber

Enrage: ISCH GIB DIR GLEISCH!

Tod: AYSHE! Komm her, hade hade rezz müsch!


----------



## Pumba86 (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Schonmal einen Liter Blut durch die Nase gespendet?
Ein Spieler stirbt: omg looool
Spezialattacke: Bujakaaa
Enrage: Up The Shout Fuck You Must
Tod: Ich bin ein Staaaaar hoolt mich hier raaaaus


----------



## Sebastian1804 (25. Mai 2010)

Sypher schrieb:


> Da ich eine Elfendruidin spiele, werden die Emotes sehr naturbezogen sein (hoffentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hört sicht echt gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freyastyle =O //Naja man muss gute Vorschläge ja mal loben^^


----------



## Dablo (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro:Solang bis einer Weint...
Ein Spieler stirbtWND!
Spezialattacke:Gib ihm!!!
Enrage:ABFAAAAHHHHRRRTTT!
Tod:Na und, ist doch nur ein Spiel...


----------



## Qualkommando (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Bei Heilaggro  ist der Tank schuld.

Ein Spieler stirbt:  Sind nie die Heiler Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spezialattacke: Hotten

Enrage: Da waren die DD's Schuld.

Tod: Ich bin:  Ich bin Healdruide, wie sterben nicht !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gando66 (25. Mai 2010)

Bei mir wäre es mein geliebter Tauren Krieger! ( bin Tank ) Normal: 15Millionen; Heroisch: 20Millionen; Enrage 15min; 

Aggro: Ihr und welche Armee? Es wird Zeit für euch... zu STERBEN!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Was? Mehr habt ihr nicht zu Bieten?!

Spezialattacke (Schockwelle(15sek cd)): Spürt den Zorn! Den Zorn des KRIEGES !

Spezialattacke2 (Rasende Regeneration): Ihr werdet mich Niemals aufhalten!

Enrage:Ich habe genug von euch! Zeit die Sache zu BEENDEN !

Tod: Niemand ist unfehltbar! *langer atemzug* Ich... kehre... wieder!

Phasenübergang Phase1 zu Phase2: Habt ihr gedacht das wäre sschon alles?!

Phasenübergang Phase2 zu Phase3: Na? So einfach werde ich es euch auch nicht machen!

Phase1(100% - 50%): Der Boss wird normal von den Tanks getankt! Gelegentlich mach ich einen Donnerknall (25k dmg) Melees müssen laufen! DAmit die Ranges nicht zu kurz kommen werde ich meine Waffe auf alle werfen die 15m von mir entfernt stehen, wenn man getroffen wird kann man 10sek lang nihcts mehr casten und die Waffe kommt da auf wo die ranges zu dem Zeitpunkt stehen, damit nicht alle irgend wie an mir kuscheln sollten, werde ich wenn alle an mir dran stehen einen Fear machen für den ganzen raid und nachdem Fear mache ich 100%mehr dmg + 50%waffentempo

Phase2(50% - 20%): Hier das selbe wie in Phase1 blos die Tanks müssen abspotten ( Spalten werde ich hier auch ). Da in Phase2 nur 1Tank vor mir stehen darf da ich eine Schockwelle für 10k machen werde, die den tankenden tank auf stunned(5sek) mit aggro reset, dann muss der zweite tank einspringen der den boss wieder vom raid wegdreht und der ander tank muss wieder hinter dem boss!

Phase3(20% -0%): Hier das selbe wie in Phase 1 und 2 bloss ohne den Donnerknall und den Wurf, die tanks müssen immer noch mit der Schockwelle aufpassen., dafür werde ich hier meine Rasende Regeneration zünden, die mich im sekunden Takt um 2% heilt!


----------



## Alucarde (25. Mai 2010)

moin erst mal spiele ne tauren lasereule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aggro: Ihr steht vor den Legionen des Todes, ihr wagt es mich anzugreifen? Ihr werdet Sterben.
Spezialattacke: Lachen *mit raucher husten* Pew Pew Pew dann Todesstrahlen aus den Augen
Enrage: Pew Pew Pew
Tod: Nicht mehr Pew Pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (25. Mai 2010)

hm also ich hätte nen ini konzept mit meinen ganzen chars 

es wäre eine piraten ini und die bosse wären eben die besonderen leute (steuermann,koch usw)

man kommt über ein loch in der wand in die werft wo man sich erstmal aufs schiff kämpfen muss (recht kurzer weg) 
dann muss man sich an der anker kette nach oben in den schiffsbauch bewegen 
da ist auch schon der erste boss 

(Schamane taure von meinem kumpel weil der auch in rl koch lernt demnach kombüse) 
nachdem man einige trash gegner küchenjungen und sowas gekillt hat kommt man zum Chefkoch Klenn

Pull: (alice im wunderland hasen ton) "ihr kommt zu spät zum TEE/ESSEN!!" 
Spieler Stirbt: "ahh so mag ich sie gute durchgebraten"
Spezial: "ich koche euch Heißer als ihr gegessen werdet" (der spieler wird in einen topf mit kochendem wasser gesteckt und kommt erst rasu wenn die DDs den topf vom herd geprügelt haben)
Spezial2: Seht meine Messersammlung (er wirft auf einen zufälligen spieler im raid ein messer der wird dann am boden fest gepflockt bis es einer raus zieht das messer kann man dann auf die adds die er ruft werfen um die zu one hitten) 
Adds: "Küchenhilfen hier ist Ungeziefer" (30 non elite adds erscheinen die geonehittet werden müssen)
Enrage: "Wer die Hitze nicht verträgt sollte der Küche fern bleiben"
Tot: Was...Wie...Warum....(röchel) das war zu heiß für mich...(stirbt) 


Nach der Küche kommt man unter Deck zu den Kabienen wo man auch bald den nächsten Boss trifft 
meine paladina chobî (schiffsärztin b11) sie will eigendlich nicht kämpfen da sie das auch nicht kann sie heilt sich nur und wird einfach nen Dps run 

Pull: "Was Eindringlinge HILFE!"
spieler Stirbt: (nur durch weihe möglich) "Das wollte ich nicht...ich...es tut mir leid"
Spezial: "Heiliges Licht schütze mich"(instant heal)
Enragewenn life voll) "ok nun muss ich euch doch meine volle stärke zeigen" (weihe über dne ganzen raum die mit 20k pro sekunde tickt) 
Tot: (Gibt es nicht wirklich) Sie bubblet und portet sie nach oben zum Capitän (danach ihre habe durchsuchen für loot)

nach den Kammern kommt man langsam an Deck wo man 3 wege nehmen kann 
1.weg Bestienlager
2.weg Schatzkammer(verschlossen brauch 2 schlüssel von den beidne anderen wegen)
3.weg Steuerdeck

Bestienlager

Mann muss erst gegen trash alla Tierpfleger der ...piraten oder bestienbändiger der ...Piraten kämpfen (name der bande is mir noch nicht eingefallen)

dann kommt der erste boss der in einem käfig ist den man öffnen muss um weiter zu kommen 

Zidane (schwarzer Wolf) 

ist sowas wie nen mini boss hat nur 2 mill. hp im 10er und kann auch nur fearen /blutung 

im nächsten käfig ist 
Strife (weißer löwe) 
geht ab und zu alla morose in verstohlenheut und springt ab uns zu spieler an dann noch der obligatorische fear mehr nich

danach wird es dem bestienmeister zu blöd und er greift ein (davor noch kurz zeit zu reggen)

Bestenmeister Ratchy (mein hunter orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

er erscheint und wärend der raid noch am reggen ist belebt er seine beiden toten begleiter (zidane/strife) wieder 

Dann geht er erstmal wieder auf eine erhöte posítion und schießt mit der knarre nach unten wärend der raid gegen beide kämpfen muss die sich aber einen hp pool teilen (zusammen 3 millionen) 
nachdem die beiden tot sind kommt er runter er hat rnd. aggro damit er weiter schießen kann und bei 50% von seinem life (insgesammt 6 mill.) ruft er seinen treusten begleiter 
Chase (weißer wolf) 
der Wolf muss getankt werden und muss gekillt werden Ratchy hat sein ganzes leben seinem Pet gegeben und hat ur noch 1 hp ist aber unangreifbar schießt aber trotzdem weiter rum 
jetz aber mit nem bogen wo er von zeit zu zeit leute an die wand nagelt die sind dann kampf unfähig (so ungefähr 15 sekunden) 
ab 30 % pet life is dann full dmg gefragt denn dann verschwinden die Pfeile nicht mehr mit denen die Spieler fest genagelt sind und somit is irgendwann keiner mehr da
is das pet tot wird Ratchy wieder angreifbar und kann geonehittet werden 

zu den emotes 

Pull: ( Ratchy erscheint) "Ihr habt meine lieblinge getötet na wartet das zahle ich euch heim"
1. Phase start: "allein waren sie schwach doch zusammen sind wir stark"
2.Phase start: "SPÜRT DEN ZORN DES BESTIENMEISTERS"
3.Phase Start:"Chase mein treuster begleiter nimm meine kraft und vernichte sie"
Tot: "Sie sind alle Tot (schluchzt) ich bin nun allein..."

ist das bestenquartier überstanden geht es zum steuerdeck 

da trifft man auf schiffsjungen und deckschrubber 
und auf den ersten boss 

Steuerfrau Jurika (b11)

sie ist nicht nur navigatorin und steuerfrau sondern auch Zauberin 

am anfang setzt sie euch mit arkan zaubern zu sie ist nicht gut in arkanen zaubern also geht das recht fix und ohne probleme 
ab 70% wechselt sie zu feuer indem sie erst alle einfriert dann son umspecc emote kommt und sie das ankündigt 
in der Phase nutzt sie regelmäßig Lebende Bombe(geddon style) der spielr muss aus dem raid und geht hoch) und holt alle aus dem eis mit Pyroblast
ab 30% wird sie ganz sauer und beginnt frost zauber zu wirken (ihre spezialität) also wieder frostnova umspeccen und los gehts 
sie ruft sich wasser eles die unzerstörbar sind 2 in non hero 5 in hero der schaden ist recht moderat (2-5k pro hit9 undk ann weg geheilt werden 
aber sie castet jetzt regelmäßig einige hodir spells (eiszapfen,frost aura) und dazu noch eine frost nova bbei der man kuscheln muss um frei zu kommen(körperwärme und so) 
so geht das die ganze zeit wieter bis sie liegt 

pull: "Ich bin mehr als ihr denkt" (weil nich nur steuerfrau sondern auch mage)
spieler stirbt: "dies war nur ein Teil meiner Macht"
Phase 2: "Nun gut ich habe euch unterschätzt doch nun BRENNT"
Phase 3: "Wenn Feuer nicht hilft dann muss ich euch meine ganze macht entgegen Werfen"
Enrage: (sie kanalisirt nen zauber der dem momentanen element entspricht) ARKANEMÄCHTE!!/BRENNT!!/GEFANGEN IM EWIGEN EIS!!/ der jeweilige zauber macht instant bei allen 50k dmg pro sekunde
Tot: "Ohne Kurs auf dunkler See die Schatten..sind..überall" 
 aber wieder erwarten hat sie keinen schlüssel 
also geht es weiter nach oben ins krähennest
dort trifft man dann 
Navigator Syte (Taure) 

Syte ist ein astreiner Druide 
mit allen nützlichen gestalten 
Katze/eule/Bär

als erstes ist er in caster gestalt also taure und beginnt mit seinem stab auf den tank einzuhauen (10-20k dmg)
nach10% geht er in katze 
dann nutzt er Vanish/anspringen/blutungen auf dne raid
nachdem er jetzt auf 70% ist geht er auf eule und wird ne art aran also rnd aggro und zorn moonfire)
bei 40% wechselt er wieder und ist nun Bärchen er weicht jedenm 2. angriff aus egal was passiert (kumpel hat 50% ausweichen armoryt es nach XD schwarzer kodex auf todeswache)
wenn er dann bei 1% is geht er in flug gestallt und lässt einen beutel mit seiner habe und dem gesuchten schlüssel

emotes:

Pull:die mächte der natur leiten mich"
spieler stirbt:mögest du im traum wandeln und wieder geboren werden"
katzenphase:"MIAUUU"
eulenphase:"arkanemächte und natur vereint"
Bärenphase:"nun bin ich wütend (brüll)"
Enrage:"FÜR DIE ERDENMUTTER!!"
Tot/flucht:"Wir sehen uns im traum"

nachdem auch das geschafft ist geht es zur schatzkammer 

dort angekommen trifft man erstmal den wächter Warchyld ist ein Tauren tank krieger der auch mächtig was aushällt
er hat im 10er 20mill life kann die normalen defftank skills 
also die welle und dne donnerknall 
und er stackt rüssi zerreißen also abspotten 
ansonsten macht er nicht viel bei 50% benutzt er den schlachtruf und macht mehr dmg 

emotes: 
Pull: "Ihr werdet nie vorbei kommen" (englisch "You shell not pass")(hdr zitat)
spieler stirbt: "Einer/zwei/drei...usw"
Spezial skills: donnerknall=kaboom
                schockwelle=wusch
                schlachtruf=ROAAARR
Enrage: wenn mehr als 6 spieler sterben "euch sei vergeben doch nun sterbt"
Tot: Ich zähl trotzdem nur als einer... (hdr zitat)

nachdem der letzte wächter vor der kammer besiegt ist darf man zu den Schätzen 
doch bevor man sich alles unter dne nagel reisst kommt mein main char und capitän 

Whitewolf (orc furor) 

der setzte euch mit allem zu was er hat und verlangt dem raid alles ab wie es sich für nen endboss gehört

er hat im 10er 15 mill. life 
besitzt einen charge auf random target 
spalten also 2 tanks 
aoe fear
in der 1. phase 
wirbel und selfheal durch blutdurst 
in der 2. phase 
alles zusammen 
3.phase 
in der 4.Phase holt er 2 mal brynthroll und bekommt zu seinen normalen hits noch nen lebensentzug 

bei 30 % life geht er dann total ab 
er fängt an wild durch den raid zu wirbeln und verteilt blutungen dann muss er dowen gehen bis die blutungen nicht mehr heilbar sind 

geht White dann auch noch dowen habt ihr dne raid bezwungen 

zu seinen emotes 

Pull: "DAS SIND MEINE SCHÄTZE IHR LANDRATTEN"
spieler stirbt: "Einer weniger"
2.Phase: "ok ihr wollt also wirklich kämpfen"
3.Phase: "das spiel ist nun aus"
4.phase: "Ichnehme euer leben ihr braucht es ja nicht mehr"
5.phase: "IHR WERDET SCHNELL STERBEN!!"
Enrage: (10 minuten) ROAAAAAA ICH RIECHE BLUUUUT!!!!
TOT: Ihr seid würdig es ist euer ... Schatz

ich hoffe es gefällt euch ist nur nen grober entwurf pls komments


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Mai 2010)

so hiho dann geb ich auch mein senf dazu ;D
mein char raidet net allein ;D also net nur 1 boss
(bin ele schami ;D)

also pullt ihr uns : Leutz konzentration, und Ruhig sein!
jemand von euren Team stirbt:	Es ist noch nicht vorbei leute, konzentriert euch (komtm die ganze zeit wieder im ts bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
jemand von unseren Team stirbt : BR schnell, Was soll das heißen wir haben keinen DUDU!!!(sorgte mal für MEGAlacher in einer alten gilde von mir)
Spezialattacke (von mir ele):Pew Pew me haz Lazorguns auf jeden ein Kettenblitz, wer net weit weg von andern steht bekommtn massenattack, kettenblitz springt auf unendlich ziele und macht pro ziel 100%schaden mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich weiß geninjat das pewpew lazorgun shit)
Enrage:  	Sky HELDENTUM!!!!
Tod der Gruppe: egal im nächsten try wirds besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (25. Mai 2010)

Gibt zuviele möglichkeiten für... daher nur das gestörteste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aggro: come here and give my knife a hug
Ein Spieler stirbt: in your Face
Spezialattacke: look behind you, a dancing pizza... jam it in*stab*
Enrage: how about a bit of my foot in your ass, dumbass
Tod: that sucks, i'm outta here *vanish*


----------



## Zerevor (25. Mai 2010)

*Aggro:*Hi!
*Ein Spieler stirbt:* Lavabrust oida
*Spezialattacke:*PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!
*Enrage:*Bloodlust!
*Tod:*Np hab ja ankh.


----------



## ødan (25. Mai 2010)

Tiruil schrieb:


> Dendeman, Keks bitte.
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro:Ich mach dich Messer !
Ein Spieler stirbt: Messer rein messer raus messer rot .. (spielername) tot
Spezialattacke: over ninethousend messas xD
Enrage: ein messer in ehren kann keiner verwehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tod: selbst is des mannes messer


----------



## oosix (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: o_0 Was soll das werden wenn es fertig ist?? 
Ein Spieler stirbt: "So <Spielername> das hast du nun davon"
Spezial atacke: "ihr habt es so gewollt ich schreib ein Ticket"
Enrage : "You cant Tocuh me !!!!"
Tod: "OH NOEZ VANISHBUG"

Falls Ihr wissen wollt , wen Ich mir zum Vorbild genommen habe dann schreibt ein Ticket an die allwissenden Gamemaster.


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Deine
Ein Spieler stirbt: Mutter 
Spezialattacke: schwitzt
Enrage: beim
Tod: Kacken


----------



## Pyrodimi (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Machs Recount kleiner dann siehst du dein Omen!
Spieler stirbt: Soviel zu Gearscore!
Spezialattacke: Mal gucken wer hier ein Movementkrüppel ist!
Enrage:Hättet ihr mal mehr als 2 Tasten genutzt!
TodO Wurde ich generfd oder hatte da doch wer Skill?


----------



## DaredraX (25. Mai 2010)

Nachtelf Kriegerin 

Zu Beginn des Kampfes sitzt sie mit dem Rücken zum Raid und meditiert.

Einleitung: "_So?"_ (Sie steht auf) _"Was führt Euch her? Übermut? Die Gier nach Gold? Rache? Viele vor Euch haben genau das gleiche versucht und sie sind alle gescheitert. Auch sie verstanden es nicht das sie doch selbst den Keim des Krieges aufrecht erhalten."_ (Sie dreht sich zum Raid um) _"Schade um die vielen Opfer ... sie alle waren geblendete Narren ... ebenso wie Ihr!_"

Aggro:_ "Kein einziger wird hiervon berichten können! Auch euer Blut wird durch einen Schnitt schneller als der Wind der Natur zugefügt werden!"
_
Ein Spieler stirbt: _"Euer Blut auf den Boden! Es hätte nicht so enden müssen! Möge Elune über Euch richten!_"

Spezialattacke 1: (Nach jeden 10% Life) (Ähnlich wie bei PDK der 3te Bestienboss ... alles vor ihr wird zurückgestoßen, sie schiebt beide Katanas in die Scheiden zurück) _"Ittouryuu Iai - SHISI SONSON"_ (Sturmangriff nach Vorne und zieht ihr rechtes Katana. Das fügt jedem Spieler vor sich eine Blutung zu welche jedoch nur beim Ziel stackt.)

Phase 2: (Kommt bei 50% ... eine Schamanin erscheint und stellt ein Feuer Totem wodrauf die beiden Katana anfangen zu brennen und zusätzlich zu den vielen Blutungen bekommt das Ziel [Die Ziele wenn Spezi Attacke 1 ist] nun auch Feuerschaden.) 

Spezialattacke 2: (Kommt bei 25% ... eine Shamanin erscheint die ein Windfuror Totem stellt) _"Ich bin nicht nur der Wind ... wenn ihr es so wollt, so bin ich - DER STURM!_" (Sie erzeugt einen Wirbelsturm welches ihr Ziel eine Zeit festhält und es noch stärker blutet. Zusätzlich kommt eine Welle die jedem Spieler eine Blutung zufügt welche in dieser Welle stehen. Solang wie ihr Ziel im Wirbelsturm ist greift sie die Spieler ohne Wahl an.)

Enrage: _"Soviel ... Blut ... der Geruch ... muss ... WIEDERSTEHEN!"_ (Wahnsinniger Schrei)

Tod: "_Mein Blut ... A-azeroth ... der Krieg m-muss ... enden!"_ (Sie geht in die Knie und nimmt ihr Schwert um es sich an den Bauch zu halten)_ "Elune ... empfange mich!_" (Sie sticht zu)


----------



## Critalicious (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: You think you can take me!!!

ein Spieler stirbt: Nextime bring some fuckin´Balls!!! / Game Over, maricon !!!

Spezialattacke: Say hello to my lil´friend!!!

Enrage: Going to send you straight to the fuckin´ressuraction, man!!!

Tod: El Diablo ... take me ...




anmerkung am rande: bin riesengroßer scarface-fan xD


----------



## Traklar (25. Mai 2010)

Von mir aus hier übernommen 
 -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/155842-wenn-ihr-ein-boss-waehrt-wie-wurde-der-kampf-ablaufen/page__st__20__gopid__2615597&#entry2615597  <-





[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wenn ich ein Boss wäre, dann wär ich Arthas gewesen und hät den Fight noch mal ein Stück epischer gemacht.

Erst ein bissl am Thron gegen Tirion, Morgraine, Sylvanas/Jaina, Muradin/Saurfang kämpfen. Dann mit AoE Schockwelle alle runter werfen. Unten sterben erstmal alle bis auf Tirion (Bubble sei dank^^). Alle werden wiederbelebt, Arthas kommt runter. Jetzt geht der Kampf erst los. 

Unten im Hof steht noch ne ganze Armee des Äschernen Verdiktes, der jetzt zusammen mit den Helden und den Spielern gegen Arthas in die Schlacht ziehen. Erstmal werden aber n paar 100 Skelette aus dem Hof beschworen, darunter auch die alten Berühmtheiten wie Anub, Kel, etc.. Die kämpfen eigentlich mehr oder weniger nur zum Styl außen am Rand rum, aber geben Arthas auch immer wieder mal nen schönen Buff (Frostblitzsalven, Stacheln rufen, Dezimieren etc.). 

Bei 50% dann angelangt verfällt Arthas in einen Wahnsinn (Arthas versucht sich von Nerzhul zu trennen). Dabei vermischt sich die Umgebung mit Arthas Erinnerungen und es entstehen Abbildungen wie bei der Priesterin in PDC. Kampf gegen MalGanis, töten von Menethil II, auffinden von Frostmourne, Kampf gegen Illidan... Die Geister müssen nicht off getankt werden, sie geben wie die Wächter in Ulduar dem Raid buffs. 
Menethil z.B. die Aura der Könige (+10% auf alles)
Illidan + 10% Schaden
etc.

Auf 25% dann gibt es einen Wutanfall von Arthas, woraufhin er alle in Eisblöcke einfriert, Frostmourne in den Boden rammt, dabei das Eis der Eiskrone bricht und wieder das Gebiet entsteht, was wir zum Ende in WC3 FT gesehen haben (Eisschollen und mitten drin Frostthron). Ab jetzt heißt es DPS gas geben, die Buffs von den Geistern sollten jetzt ihr Maximum erreicht haben. Der Raid samt Tirion landet auf einer großen Eisscholle und Arthas kommt angesprungen. Bei der Landung aber splittert das Eis und man muss nun aufpassen, denn der Rand bricht langsam ab.

Weitere 15% weniger, also bei 10% ruft Tirion, wie im richtigen Kampf, das Licht herbei und zerbricht Frostmourne. Statt aber wie im richtigen Kampf gleich gefesselt zu werden, kommen die Geister heraus und heilen die Gruppe, geben volles Mana und reißen Arthas und Nerzhul auseinander. 

Nerzhul besitzt jetzt 50% der HP und Arthas auch. Nerzhul muss getankt werden, Arthas geheilt ("Normaler Boss" + Valithria in einem). Wenn man Arthas heilt bekommt Nerzhul schaden, bekommt Nerzhul schaden wird Arthas geheilt. Ziel ist es nun, Arthas auf 80% zu bringen, damit dieser wieder bei Bewusstsein ist.


Natürlich hat Nerzhul da was dagegen und ruft immer wieder Untote zu sich, die vom 2. Tank zu Tirion gezogen werden müssen, der daraufhin seine Heillige Weihe setzt und alles darin
stunt + tötet. Nerzhul wirft mit Schattenblitzen um sich und übernimmt hin und wieder einen Spieler. Dieser muss. wie so ziemlich immer. vorübergehend aus den Kampf genommen werden.

Ist nun Arthas bei 80% angelangt wird er wieder zu dem Paladin, der er zuvor war, nimmt seinen Hammer, der zufälliger weise neben ihm auftaucht (Schicksal oder war eine übernatürliche Kraft zu gegen??) und kloppt freudig auf Nerzhul mit ein, dabei schenkt er dem Raid erneut 10% mehr auf alles und ein Heldentum für 30 sec. 

Ist nun Nerzhul bei 10% angekommen wird der Kampf erneut unterbrochen, Nerzhul flüchtet Richtung Frostthron (Teleport), aber anstatt ihm nun zu folgen kommen jetzt auch noch die Drachen ins Spiel. Erneut dürft ihr euch auf die Schultern eines Drachens schwingen und einen Flugkampf bestreiten. Dieser Flugkampf ist nicht sehr lang, es geht nur darum den Frostthron zu erreichen und ihn mit Hilfe von Feuer zum Schmelzen zu bringen. Nebenbei greift aber Nerzhul wieder mit Schattenblitzen und Eisstürmen/Eiskugeln an. Denen wird ausgewichen, während man den Eisthron schmilzt.

Der Finale Moment ist erreicht, als der Frostthron bei 1HP ist, Tirion kommt auf dem Rücken von Alextrasza angeflogen und springt mit Aschenbringer in die Mitte des Frostthrons, zerstört diesen und begräbt Nerzhul unter dem Frostthron.

-> alles liegt am Boden in Trümmern, Nerzhul lebt noch, der Kampf aber ist vorbei. Arthas kommt angerannt, umgeben von den anderen Helden und haut Nerzhul eins mit seinem Hammer über die Rübe (natürlich nachdem erst geschätzte 10 Stunden (1-2 min) gelabert wurde). Der Helm des Lichkönigs fällt herunter, und wird durch das gemeinsame Licht von Tirion, Arthas, Menethil und Uther vernichtet.

-> Die Welt ist gerettet, Arthas entschuldigt sich bei allen und verleiht euch den Loot.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif](Wenn man will, kann man auch den Helm nicht zerstören und z.B. Tirion, Bolvar oder auch Uther zum neuen LK ernennen (wegen "Ohne Lichkönig ist die Geißel ein nur noch größeres Problem....))[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



Ja, dass alles hab ich mir grad ausgedacht, wär viel zu viel für WoW, habs aber gut gefunden. Falls was nicht passt bitte übersehen, hab bissl getrunken und hab genau 5 min für überlegt^^, Thema hab ich wahrscheinlich auch verfehlt. [/font]


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich nen Ork als Char hätte, würde er ein Gelbes Hemd Tragen, Tanzen und folgendes von sich geben:

Aggro: U can't touch this!
Ein Spieler stirbt: *von einem Hintergrundchor* Oh-o-Ooh!
Enrage: Stop! Hammertime!
Tod: Stop! Hammer...


----------



## Saladarxyz (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Einen Wunderschönen Guten Tag.
Ein Spieler stirbt:  you just got pwnd.
Spezialattacke: Wollt ihr mal was lustiges sehn?
Enrage: Bubble Ruhestein!
Tod: (das ist unmöglich da die spieler ja nicht wissen wo mein Ruhestein gebunden ist)


----------



## Alpax (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: [Spielername], du nervst!
Ein Spieler stirbt: hahaha ... fail
Spezialattacke: Stirb!
Enrage: Ihr betretet jetzt die Welt der Schmerzen!
Tod: Tod ist eine Tür, Zeit ein Fenster. Ich werde zurückkehren!

<und ja... das sind (z.T.) Filmzitate (evtl. abgewandlet) ... wer will kann flamen .. muss aber nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

>


----------



## Saladarxyz (25. Mai 2010)

Quizmaster schrieb:


> Aggro: Deine
> Ein Spieler stirbt: Mutter
> Spezialattacke: schwitzt
> Enrage: beim
> Tod: Kacken




na gz zu so wenig hirn


----------



## WoWFreak112 (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Lasst das Festmahl beginnen
Ein Spieler stirbt: Gegrillt oder gekocht, wie soll ich dich essen. 
Spezialattacke: Ey du, ja du da vorne, leg dich auf de teller da.
Enrage: Mehr Essen!
Tod: Zu viel Fleisch!


----------



## Saladarxyz (25. Mai 2010)

WoWFreak112 schrieb:


> Aggro: Lasst das Festmahl beginnen
> Ein Spieler stirbt: Gegrillt oder gekocht, wie soll ich dich essen.
> Spezialattacke: Ey du, ja du da vorne, leg dich auf de teller da.
> Enrage: Mehr Essen!
> *Tod: Zu viel Fleisch!*




WTF? es kann niemals zu viel fleisch da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narulein (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: You no take Candle!
Ein Spieler stribt: I said you no take Candle!
Spezialattack: Candle make u hurt!
Enrage: Candle kills u
Tod: U take Candle... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: *"Ach, ihr sucht Streit?"*
Ein Spieler stirbt: *"Opfer."*
Spezialattacke: *"WIEDERSTAND IST ZWECKLOS!!!"* (Übernehmen)
Enrage: *"Schluss mit lustig. Jetzt mache ich ernst!"*
Tod: *"Mögen meine Worte euch bis in den tot folgen: Das war nur Anfängerglück!"*


----------



## Samaraner (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: ....

Ein Spieler stirbt: ....


Spezialattacke: ....


Enrage: ....


Tod: Da ist ja meine Sprachbo...


----------



## blaQmind (25. Mai 2010)

hmm ihr könnt es ja testen spielt tausendwinter als hordie auf aegywinn da fühlt ihr euch wie ein raidboss,..


----------



## BobaBasti (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Was ein Spaß!
Einer stirbt: Wieder ein leckerbissen für mein Tier.
Spezi. : Sterbt sterbt sterbt! RAAAARRR (xD)
Enrage: Ihr treibt es zu weit! oder Nein mein letzter Grog!
Tod: Nein nicht schon ... wieder ....!


----------



## Xeharnoth (25. Mai 2010)

Night schrieb:


> Aggro: Y helo thar!
> Ein Spieler stirbt: Hurr Durr
> Spezialattacke: Shoop da whoop
> Enrage: FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU
> Tod: I am... An hero! *suicide*




I lol'd hard xD

Aggro: Prepare to die! 
Ein Spieler stirbt: Do you see what you get, if you mess with a warrior?! >=O (Scrubs ;D) / IN YOUR FACE!/ BÄM!
Spezialattacke: BROOKLYN RAGE!
Enrage: FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU
Tod: Dead boss is dead - True story


----------



## Azhron (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: ach Gottchen , Ohjemine wer ist denn dass?


Ein Spieler stirbt: Jesus Cristus! hast du dich verletzt?


Spezialattacke: Mamma! Ich habs wieder getan :O!


Enrage : Mir reichts jetzt du blödi!


Tod: Meine Mamma macht euch fertig..!! agh..ugh..


Das ist die stark zensierte Version


----------



## muhmuhmuh (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro:Muuuuhhhhh

Ein Spieler stirbt:Muuuuuhhhhhhhahahaha

Spezialattackeie Kraft des Euters wird euch vernichten. Muhhhhhhh!!!!

EnrageSE bricht aus. Muhhhhhh

Tod:Nun ende ich als Rinderbraten.


----------



## Problembeere (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Zuerst bring ich dich um und dann fresse ich dich auf!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Deine Eingeweide sind mein Mahl ...

Spezialattacke: *Seuchenschleuder!*

Enrage: Dies ist meine Rache!

Tod: Mishra ... ich komme zu dir ...


----------



## Bitzy (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: SILENCE! I kill you!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Uhh..haha... you failed
Spezialattacke: see...ya...in...hell... RRRAAARRRR
Enrage: Now...you...should....run! 
Tod: Feign Death activated


----------



## Délerôn (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nen Draenei Schami, Mensch Dk und nen Draenei Pala.

Pala:

Aggro: Möge die macht des Lichtes euch reinigen und durch diese euch auferlegte Prüfung die makel euer Seele versengen auf dass sie schwinden!
Spiele stirbt: 1)Die Makel waren zu groß...seine Seele zu schwarz...
                     2)Ein weiterer "Held" der der Prüfung zum opfer fällt...
Spezialattacke: Seelen der gefallenen Champions, helft mir und dem Licht die Seelen dieser Helden zu reinigen!( viele adds spawnen die alle 10 sek einen debuff verteilen der sich nicht auf 10 stapeln darf da sonst die Seele von einem gezogen wird und als "gereinigte" Seele gegen die mitstreiter kämpft)
Enrage: ERBLICKT DIE REINHEIT DES LICHTS UND WERDET VON IHR GESÄUBERT!!!!!
Tod: Ihr habt...die Prüfung bestanden. Das Licht empfindet euch für...würdig...

Schami:

Aggro: Die Elemente sind erzürnt! Spürt ihren Zorn!
Spieler stirbt: Ein weiterer fällt ihrem unstillbaren Zorn zum opfer...
Enrage: Los vernichtet sie alle! (4 Elementare im Enrage spawnen die den raid ausmerzen)
Tod: Die Elemente werden nicht ruhe...geben...

Dk:

Aggro: Spürt meine Macht!
Spieler stirbt: Er wird meiner Armee einen guten dienst erweisen!<erweckt nach jedem 2ten tod einen fleisch giganten aus den Leichen>
Enrage: Spürt die Macht des Untodes und gebt euch seiner kalten Umarmung hin!
Tod: Ich werde wiederkeheren....so wie ich es schon einmal tat...


----------



## Bluebarcode (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Who want some!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Damn i´m good!
Spezialattacke: Come get some.
Enrage: Hail to the king baby!
Tod: Uh, i need it bad.


----------



## zkral (25. Mai 2010)

Auftakt: Wer wie was? Der die das! Wieso weshalb warum...
Aggro: Wat? Wer bist DU denn?
Ein Spieler stirbt:	Fidget wäre stolz auf mich
Spezialattacke: Jippijayeah Schweinebacke
Enrage: 	Sein oder Nicht-Sein...EINDEUTIG NICHTSEIN!
Tod: 	Nervt endlich die Heiler


----------



## Blutelfmann (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro:So so kleine wichte wagen es mich zu stören? ihr werdet ein schnellen schmerzvollen tod erleiden!
Ein Spieler stirbt:Eine made weniger
Spezialattacke:Stampfen, stampfen, stampfen ich stampf euch alle zu brei.
Enrage:Ihr lebt immernoch zeit für ein wenig aufregung....
Tod:Ihr..... seit....so...........bedauernswert......................................Arghhhh....
Wiedergeburt:Es noch nicht vorbei zeit das ihr das Wort schmerz kennenlernt!
Zweiter Tod: Ihr wisst doch....nicht........was.............ihr tut...
Aus den boden kriechen ghule und sagen: Wourghe, eorlee ihr sollt sterben Wourghe!

das wär lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerstorm Antonidas (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro : Wer Ärgert mich??????

Ein Spieler stirbt: Einer weniger zum spielen Buhuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spezialattake : Ihr jetzt STERBEN

Enrage : JUHUU DER EISMANN IST DA

Tot : Schade Jetzt nicht mehr spielen mit euch


----------



## Kino-Movies (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro:Soso.Trauen sich mal wieder welche in meine schöne Stube.Leider ein bisschen dreckig.
Ein Spieler stirbt:Oh mein Gott.Heutzutage kann keiner mehr was einstecken.Früher war das anders.
Spezialattacke:Jetzt wird hier mal aufgeräumt.
Enrage:So Leute.Jetzt reicht es mir mit euch.Ihr habt schon lange genug meine Zeit verbraucht.
Tod:NEEEEEEIIIIINNN!!!!! Meine Bubble hat versagt.Aber dennoch,ihr hattet Glück.Beim nächsten Mal geht meine Bubble wieder.ABer wehe ihr fast mich an.
(Wenn jemadn ihn berührt wird Boss wiederbelebt.)


Spiele einen Pala.


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Man [Name] du regst mich ja mal sowas von auf!!!

Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich würde sagen, wir nähern uns dem Wipe!

Spezialattacke: BÄM!

Enrage: Ich hab kein bock mehr. Ich box euch einfach alle um!

Tod (kommt wahrscheinlich eh nicht vor) : The Loot was a lie!^^


----------



## Axeleron (25. Mai 2010)

Finde das Thema richtig geil aber mal ehrlich für den Tot gibt es nur eine wahre möglichkeit ^^

Tot : D'Oh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Hät ich euch Heut erwartet, hät ich Kuchen gemacht

Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich war's net!!

Spezialattacke: Ein Meer aus Tränen: Ich Heule vor Angst so stark los, dass darauf hin direkt ein Wasserfall entsteht und alle wegspüllt werden.

Enrage: In diesem Fall, Angstenrage: Ich bekomme so viel Schiss, dass sich auf meinem haarigen Körper alle Haare aufstellen und diese dadurch zu riesigen Stacheln werden und ich den kompletten Raid dadurch aufspiese und wipen lasse.

Tod: *sing* Servus, Tschüss und Auf Wiedersehen, wir sehn uns beim nächsten mal......

So oder so ähnlich ;D


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (25. Mai 2010)

omg da schreibt man nen quadrat meter sinnvollen text und keine sau jukts aber wenn irgend nen schurken/dk imba roxxor spielor irgendwas in fäkal sprache schreibt jubeln alle 
da freut man sich das ihr nich auf meienm server seid XD


----------



## Bremgor (25. Mai 2010)

Gute Idee!

Aggro: Da will wohl wer meinen Hammer zu spüren bekommen

Ein Spieler stirbt: Unglaublich, so schnell war noch keiner down!
Spezialattacke:Hammer der Rechtschaffenen!
Enrage: Jetzt buff ich mir Dornen!
Tod: Verdammt sei diese Blasenschwäche!


----------



## C.RonaldoFan (25. Mai 2010)

Aggro:" Was ihr schon wieder?"
Ein Spieler stirbt: "Der nächste bitte"
Spezialattacke:"Chokeslaaaam"
Enrage:" Jetzt gibts Tote!"
Tod:[Sterbe doch eh net xD[ ([Spaß!]) "...hab grad nicht aufgepasst ich will eine Revange..."


----------



## nirvanager1 (25. Mai 2010)

Als Paladin:

Aggro: Komm kleines Kätzchen koooomm...puuuuutt putt putt!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Move <Spielername> get out the way!
Spezial Attacke: Ob ihr alle richtig steht, seht ihr wenn das LICHT angeht!
Enrage: Spürt meinen Zorn!
Tod: Baby when the lights go out!


----------



## Apologist (25. Mai 2010)

Für meinen Rogue:

Aggro: Und schon bin ich da! (Schattenschritt und er is direkt an ihm dran)

Ein Spieler stirbt: Gifte, ich liebe Gifte. (Eine Attacke, er verschwindet und vergiftet Spieler, diese Gift ist nicht decurse bar)

Spezial Attacke: Stunlock forever! (Er stunnt den Maintank, und einaderer Tank muss übernehmen, dieser erleidet aber 75% mehr Schaden, das ganze dauert 10 Sekunden)

Enrage: Nun spürt die Schatten die euch umgeben! (Schattentanz, er erscheint wahllos hinter einen Spieler und greiftet diesen an, nicht spottbar)

Tod: Nein das darf nicht sein, wie ist das Möglich...ich...ich kann noch eins tun...*Er verschwindet und hinterlässt eine Truhe* (Ja mein Boss wird nicht getötet er verschwindet in die Schatten und hilft euch am Ende gegen den Endboss)


----------



## kartoffelheld (25. Mai 2010)

Pala Boss

Aggro: Du Wurst stellst dich mir in den Weg?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Da liegt die erste Wurst im Staub!
Spezial Attacke: Holt seine Monsteraxt raus und vermöbelt den tank
Enrage: So jetzt hau ich mal auf die Kacke!
Tod:  Bei 1%.NEIN ICH WERDE NICHt STERBEN!!! Bubbel, cast Ruhestein. 
    	( er portet sich in sein Gasthaus das nur 50m vom Kampfplatz entfernt liegt)
        Bubbel läuft aus. Was zu hölle ist hir los. Nein... *fällt tot um*


----------



## Ruvenjesper (25. Mai 2010)

Bin nicht so Kreativ aber was ich ganz lustig fände wäre ein jäger boss der im kampf öffter mal totstellen benutzt (wärend dieser zeit ist sein pet aktiv oder sowas)

am Ende wenn er stribt: /e benutzt verbessertes Todstellen.

mfg Ruvenjesper


----------



## Nexxen (26. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Nana, wir wollen doch nicht böse werden. 
Ein Spieler stirbt: Und wieder einer weniger ; Versuch aufzustehen
Spezialattacke: [Alle 15 Sek] Wedeln! (Ein Spieler ins nächste Gasthaus teleportieren)
Enrage: Say Fuck you and smile.
Tod: Alles ist vergänglich. Nur ich nicht. (Geist schlüpft in einen andren Spieler rein. Der Charakter kann nicht mehr gespielt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bitialis (26. Mai 2010)

Aggro: I will Pwn U
Ein Spieler stirbt: You can't touch this! (natürlich nur mit entsprechender Tanzeinlage)
Spezialattacke: Schwammerlpower ZOOOOOOM 
Enrage: MY GS IS OVER 9000!!!!!11111einself
Tod: haxXoRs go f*** urself


----------



## Foldred (26. Mai 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aggro: Geh doch einfach gepflegt sterben!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Das gibt ne Sauerei *Grunz*
Enrage: Schon wieder ne Random-Gruppe....
Tod: Nerf Paladin

[/font]


----------



## Foldred (26. Mai 2010)

....
Tod: Alles ist vergänglich. Nur ich nicht. (Geist schlüpft in einen andren Spieler rein. Der Charakter kann nicht mehr gespielt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
[/quote]

das wär Böse xD


----------



## bliblablub7 (26. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Heast du Wiaschtl bist augsoffn?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Du bist a Trottl!
Spezialattacke: Des moch ma unta uns aus ned?
Enrage: Du griagst a so a Watschn dasd mitn Orsch auf de Uhr schaust
Tod: I hau mi moi aufn Bauch


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. Mai 2010)

Lol auf bliblablubs fällt mir auch noch eins ein:

Aggro: Mei Bier is net deppad
Spieler Stirbt: Made in Japan, destroyed in (Instanzname einfügen)
Spezialattacke: Des is der Kali, mei Bua (Add erscheint)
Enrage:HOW THE FUCK IS POPPITZ!!!???
Tot: Nur die besten sterben jung....


----------



## Chim3r4 (27. Mai 2010)

Aggro: Was? Du schon wieder? 
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich habs ja gleich gesagt...
Spezialattacke: Kaum 3 Haare am Sack und schon im Puff schlangestehen.. Jetzt pass ma auf!
Enrage: Lang genug gespielt. Jetzt ist Schluss!
Tod: Hm, der Heal war eigentlich durch...


----------



## Roflcopter1 (27. Mai 2010)

Das würde bei mir etwa so aussehen:

Anfang: ROFL, mein Kalender steht auf Dienstag *Augen roll*
Aggro: Du sollst ja nicht leer ausgehen *Batsch*
Spieler stirbt: Ich will früh ins Bett also brezzt den nap < insert Name> Oo
Spezialattacke: Ninja-eure-Taschen-leer-Move ! *Weil ihr nen Tag zu früh seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Enrage: Wolltet ihr mich nicht hauen Oo ROFl
Tod: Boah, Endlich gn8 und so


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2010)

Der Boss den ich kreieren würde wäre ein uraltes Ogerweibchen mit Namen "Tante Emma":
Aggro: Darfs noch ein Bisschen Zucker sein?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Oh nein, bitte keine Blutflecken auf meinen Teppich!
Spezialattacke: Zeit für Kuchen!
Enrage: Jetzt reichts Ihr Lausebengel, wird Zeit, dass Euch endlich mal jemand den Hintern versohlt!
Tod: Meine Brille, wo ist meine Brille? Ich kann meine Brille nicht fin...dennnn....

Die Spezialattacke wäre übrigens wie folgt: Auf dem Boden erscheinen überall Kaffeekannen und Kuchen. Tante Emma saugt jeder HP-Klasse in gewaltiger Geschwindigkeit die HP und jeder Manaklasse die MP aus. Um dem entgegenwirken zu können müssen sich die HP-Leute ein Stück Kuchen schnappen und dann essen, die MP-Leute hingegen müssen Kaffee trinken. Das Ganze würde so abgestimmt, dass Kaffee und Kuchen zufällig im Raum verteilt spawnen und jeder nur entweder EIN Kaffeeset oder EIN Kuchenstück tragen kann. Insgesamt spawnen dann soviele Kaffeekannen wie HP-Leute in der Raid sind und so viele Kuchenstücke, wie MP-Leute da sind. Falls also die Leute zu doof sind, was aufzunehmen oder auf dem Zeug rumstehen und somit behindern, dass die andern das sehen, sterben die Leute die nicht essen/trinken können, wie die Fliegen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. Juni 2010)

Da ich ein Schattenpriester bin, wäre ein Kampf gegen mich etwas herausfordernder als ein gewönlicher. 
Arthas? Wer soll das sein? 

Aggro: Ich weiß genau, von wem Gefahr ausgeht! 
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ihr wusstet so gut wie ich, dass es so enden würde!
 Spezialattacke: Damit habt ihr nicht gerechnet, dass weiß ich!
Enrage: Schluss! Krepiert an eurer eigenen Schwäche!
Tod: Der Tod... er ist mir so vertraut... und doch... wird er mich nicht lang halten...

Da mein Charackter ein Meister im Gedankenlesen/-kontrollieren ist, sind seine Fähigkeiten dem
Angepasst. Ständiges Übernehmen mehrerer Spieler, Zauberkundige werden die gesamte Zeit über
schikaniert und beim enrage wird nicht einfach nur mehr Schaden ausgeteilt, nein, da kommt dann
auch eine entsprechend bösartige Fähigkeit zum Einsatz.


----------



## Marato (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: Don't Touch Meeee!
Spieler stirbt: Och, komm steh wieder auf. Is doch nur ne Fleischwunde...
Spezialattacke: Whoooopaaaaa... Look, it's maaaagic :O
Enrage: OMG, ich hab bähungen!
Tod: Naund hab doch nen ss auf mir drauf -.- *nochmal tot klopf*
Ok, DASS is peinlich..../vote ban raid.... Dass habt ihr davon -.-


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: FFFFFFFFSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH
/cast angstblase
/use ruhestein


das is das beste von allen ihr noobs


----------



## MaexxDesign (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: I feel you !
Spieler stirbt: Enjoy the Silence !
Spezialattacke: Just can't get enough !
Enrage: I want it all !
Tod: A question of time...


Wem etwas auffällt, bekommt einen virtuellen selbstgebackenen Keks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: Alter wieso kann ich nicht einfach den Priester im Bademantel umhauen ... -.-

Spieler stirbt: HA WO IST JETZT DEIN GEARSCORE VON 5900 

Spezialattacke: its peanut butter jelly time !!!

Enrage: Es ist 21.10 Two and a half man beginnt also WEG DA

Tod: LOL voll unfair meine fähigkeiten hatten noch alle einen Cooldown!!!

und mein Boss würde ungefähr so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benegeserit (20. Juni 2010)

Mein Boss wäre ein Deutschlehrer:

Aggro: Na ihr Legastheniker, dann mal los zum Diktat *sich dabei totlacht*
Spieler stirbt: Setzten sechs
Spezialattacke: Aus dem nichts erscheint plötzlich für jeden Spieler in einer Art Trancephase seine letzte Deutschprüfung in der er kläglich versagt und dessen Lehrer ihn hämisch auslacht als er die Noten
vorliest
Enrage: Es erscheinen tausende von Riesenbuchstaben welche gebündelt als Tornado durch die Spieler wirbeln und diese an Riesentafeln klatschen welche kreisförmig
um den Boss verteilt sind, gleichzeitig fallen Kreidestücke so groß wie Hagelkörner von oben herab. 
Tod: ich bin schon lange gestorben ha ha...

*sich leise von dannen schleicht*


----------



## Carn1feX616 (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro:Wolle Rose kaufen?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Gimb Down!!!
Spezialattacke: Wall of Death
Enrage: RUUUN GOOOO GET TO THE CHOPPA
Tod: Hasta La Vista Baby, I'll be Back!


----------



## DaScAn (20. Juni 2010)

Weil ich es leid sein würde ständig und aberständig von Raidenden gemeinschaften aufgesucht zu werden würde ich den Raid angreifen lassen und dann caste ich als Boss folgendes Makro

/cast Gottesschild
/use Ruhestein


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: Eure Pein wird ohne gleichen sein, kümmerliche Kreatur!
Spieler stirbt: Jetzt gehörst du mir!
Enrage: Das Dämonenblut siedet in mir!
Spezialattacke: Ich bin immer und überall. Mal dort Mal hier! Ihr könnt mich nicht sehen doch ich stehe hinter dir! Wuahahaha!
Tod:Ich... nein.... WAAAAAAAGH! *explodiert*


----------



## Shadowforce2 (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: Paar aufs Maul,Altah?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Scheise Opfer,ey
Spezialattacke: Isch hol meine 30 Kusengs.
Enrage: Ey,isch box disch so behindert.
Tod: Krasser Gangster,Altah....


----------



## Casp (20. Juni 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Aggro: I feel you !
> Spieler stirbt: Enjoy the Silence !
> Spezialattacke: Just can't get enough !
> Enrage: I want it all !
> ...



Guter Musikgeschmack!


----------



## Legendofz (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: I bin Heavy-Metal!

Spieler stirbt: Wat nich passt, wird passend gemacht

Spezialattacke: KA-ME-HA-ME-HAAAAA!!!!!!

Enrage: Jetzt spiel ick euch dat Lied vom Tod...

Tod: Ich geh dann ma...




MfG


----------



## Faritana (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: Chill ma schwester

Spieler stirbt: MONSTERKILL!!! zweiter Spieler stirbt: Killing spree

Spezialattacke: Fürchtet meinen Roundhouse kick

Enrage:Eine Schar von Kopfnüssen wird wie gewitter auf deinen Kopf prasseln oder "Beschwörung von Chuck Norris abgeschlossen" 

Tod: Ohhh arghgaa aaaarrrggghhhh huuuuuuiiii Pflussssssssccchhhh miuaa bummmmm *tod*


----------



## Nanojason92 (20. Juni 2010)

*Aggro/Pull:* Stellt euch bitte in zweier Reihen auf, damit ich euch ordentlich umhauen kann!
*Ein Spieler stirbt:* Sorry, liegt an meinen Agressionen.
*Spezialattacke:* Jetzt wird sogar der Roundhouse Kick alt aussehen!
*Enrage:* Metal will never die!
*Tod:* HaHa, in meinem Testament steht, dass all mein Loot an das Dalaraneichhörnchen geht!


----------



## Megaschlumpf (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: Hallo erstmal..
Ein Spieler stirbt: Geh doch zu Hause! Du alte Scheiße! *singt*
Spezialattacke:Muffin purper gurk
Enrage: SILENCE! I KILL YOU!
Tod: Satz mit X: war wohl nix >_>


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: Habt ihr meine Nagelfeile geklaut?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Tja, bin halt hübscher als du.
Spezialattacke: Ich muss schnell mein MAke-up richten.
Enrage: Hey! Das war mein bestes Kleid! Jetzt bin ich wütend!
Tod: Besiegt von so einem hässlichem Weib? Welche...Schande...


----------



## ibbi (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro: Lass bitte morgen machen 
spieler stirbt: There´s no other alternative
Spezialattacke: Tomate Tomate mein Käfer kann karate
Enrage: SCHLAGZEUGSOLO
Tod: There´s an other alternative ;/


----------



## supermg999 (20. Juni 2010)

Aggro für Allys: Stirb du Ratte! Ich bin Zampathysant!
Aggro für Horde: Es tut mir so leid mein Freund, aber da bin ich sehr kitzelig!
Ein Spieler stirbt: Oh mein Gott, ich habe [Player] getötet! Ich Schwein!
Spezialattacke: Leeeeeeeeeeroy!!!
Enrage: Eat my shorts!
Tod: Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm' wieder, keine Frage!


----------



## Crush351 (20. Juni 2010)

*Pull:* Chrrrr&#8230;chrrr&#8230;.hö? Was ist los?
*Aggro:* Ey du! Ja genau, du! Komm mal her.
*Ein Spieler stirbt*: Jetzt muss ich wieder ein Menschen aus meinen Zehen pulen&#8230;
*Spezialattacke*: Seht! Seht und sterbt!
*Enrage:* Boar, dauert das lange&#8230;dann will ich mal kurzen Prozess machen!
*Tod: *Jetzt kann ich endlich schlafen&#8230;für immer&#8230;


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (20. Juni 2010)

Meine nette, dicke, Tauren Kuh (warri) stürmt sofort den ersten Spieler an, der die Instanz betritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  *Aggro**:*Keine Zeit zum reggen.
*Ein Spieler stirbt:*Immer noch am Ladebildschirm?
*Spezialattacke:*Angst vor dem *ZAMISHER*?
*Enrage:*Zack!Zack!Zack!Eure Leichen kommen in den Kaffe!
*Tod:*Keine....Nerfs....mehr.....Blizzard....


----------



## the_follower (5. Juli 2010)

Gnomen Kriegerin, bewacht eine merkwürdig aussehende Maschine

Aggro: Was soll das?...Was macht ihr hier? Ihr solltet nicht hier sein...*seufzt* Dann muss es wohl sein.

Spieler stirbt: Ihr hattet Zeit, umzukehren!

Spezialattacke: 1)Eure Axt mag größer sein, aber kann sie das hier? (Stunnt den Raid, läuft zu der Maschine, benutzt ihre zweihandaxt als Hebel, worauf Giftiges Gas aus Rohren am Rand strömt).

2)Es ist Zeit, raufzuschalten (Die Frequenz und der Schaden des Gases erhöhen sich)

3) Schneller! Schneller! (mountet auf einen Roboschreiter auf)


Enrage: Der Boss verlangt es!

Tod: Es war doch nur, für die wissenscha...argh....


Das zweite wäre dann wohl eine Draenai Schamanin

Aggro: Akion'kor, Fremdlinge...eure Anwesenheit ist unerwünscht. Geht und ich Werde euch verschonen.

Spieler stirbt: Mögen die Winde sich eurer annehmen.

Spezialattacke: Geister, hört meinen Ruf! (Ein gewitter bricht aus, das im Kampfverlauf einzelne Spieler schädigt und mit der Zeit stärker wird)

Enrage: Nun gut, lasst mich euch einen schnellen Tod gewähren!

Tod: Die Geister, haben mich verlassen....


----------



## Tokenlord (12. Juli 2010)

Mein Boss wäre ein Magier, der die Magie erforscht, und dabei mit freigesetzter, arkaner, Magie experimentiert.

Pull: Was tut ihr hier? Ihr dürft mich nicht stören während ich den Fluss der Magie manipuliere!
Spieler stirbt: Ihr seid meinen arkanen Kräften nicht gewachsen.
Spezialfähigeit: Möge die Magie euch zerreissen!
Enrage: Ich habe genug von euch niederen Individuen. Sterbt!
Tod: NEIN! Ich darf ... die Kontrolle ... nicht ... ver ... li ... *Bricht zusammen und stirbt*

Beim Tod zerstört die freigesetzte, nun unkontrollierte Magie den gesamten Raum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (12. Juli 2010)

Aggro: War doch klar
Ein Spieler stirbt: omfg noob
Spezialattackerrrrr Moonfire
Enrage: jetz seid ihr gefickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tod: Ich benutze Ankh


----------



## Nihtingàle (12. Juli 2010)

AGGRO: Rwlrwlrwl
EIN SPIELER STIRBT: RWLWLRWLWL
SPEZIALATACKE: RWLRWLKNL
ENRAGE: RRRRRRRRRRWL
TOD: *Glucks*

Was bin ich.......

Wer diesen Post ernst nimmt ist selber schuld!


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (12. Juli 2010)

Murlock xD


----------



## RippedLife (12. Juli 2010)

Aggro: Schon wieder ne Gruppe <.<
Spieler stirbt: Irgendwann wärs sowieso passiert.
Spezialattacke: So Kinder, ab ins Bett!
Enrage: Gleich rutscht mir ne Hand aus!
Tod: Just loot me!

Kam mir grad auf die schnelle in den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (12. Juli 2010)

Tank pala:
Aggro: Mein Spott Ist Stärker
Spieler Stirbt: Mehr Kraft
Spezial Attacke: Macht im Überfluss
Enrage: MEHR MEHR!
/Tod : Wie...? Nein..Nein... Unmöglich..


----------



## LeWhopper (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn mein Char ein Boss wär dann der Scout 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aggro: *Play Ball. Lets get him*

Ein Spieler stirbt: *Bonk! ; Boink! (abwechselnd)*

Spezialattacke: *Need a Dispenser here.*

Enrage: *Push it. Push it. Push it.*

Tod: *Nanananana

*Wipe:* If you Order now you got a second beatin absolutly free.


oder der Heavy (beide von Team Fortress 2)
*

Aggro: *I am BULLETPROOF!*

Ein Spieler stirbt: *Jadadadada Jadadadada *

Spezialattacke: *Get behind me Doctor. *

Enrage: *Charge me.*

Tod:* How could this Happen ?

*Wipe:* Entire Team are BABIES!

Wer die Sätze nicht einordnen kann einfach mal bei Youtube schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (12. Juli 2010)

und schonwieder nen thread ausgebuddelt


----------



## Redrak (12. Juli 2010)

Als Dk:

Aggro:Was...ihr wollt euch mit der Macht der Geißel messen? Wie ihr wünscht!

Spieler stirbt:Ihr werdet mir als Ghul gute Dienste leisten.

Spezialangriffie Macht des Blutes,des Frostes und allem Unheiligen wird auf euch herabfahren!

Enrage:SPÜRT NUN DIE UNAUFHALTBARE MACHT DER GEIßEL!

Tod:Ihr Narren...der Lichkönig...wird euch alle...VERNICHTEN! Und ich werde wieder auferstehen.


----------



## Eragonas (12. Juli 2010)

Wärs ein alter Orc :

Aggro: Ich hatte schon lange keinen Besuch mehr !

Spieler stirbt : Haha , ich habs immernoch drauf!

Spezial attacke: Ich will euch in meinem Alter sehen !

Enrage : Re-ee-nn-t-nn-ee-rr !

Tod : Meine Hüft..*gurgel*


----------



## Shamez (12. Juli 2010)

Aggro: Stirb du Sau!
Ein Spieler stirbt: HaHa! NooooooB! l2p!
Spezialattacke: ZipZip!
Enrage: uuuuuuuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *Transform*
Tod: blub...


----------



## Kedoa (12. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Meine Paladina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]Aggro: Whaaaaaaaaaaat's Up?
Ein Spieler stirbt:Und ihr denkt Pala's machen keinen Schaden?
Spezialattacke: Disco Pogo (Da verreckem jeden die Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Enrage:*schreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeei*
Tod: Passiert nicht -> Bubble + Ruhestein[/font]


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich ein Boss wäre, wäre ich ein weiblicher Menschen-Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kampf würde sich in 3 Phasen gliedern, welche wie folgt aussehen:



 Einstiegsmonolog:

 &#8222;Narren! Ihr habt das Licht herausgefordert, jetzt spürt die Konsequenzen eurer Entscheidung."
Schaut euch um, hier ist geheiligter Boden, wie wollt ihr da gewinnen?"





 Phase 1 (100% -> 66%):
Heiligpaladin


Aggro: &#8222;Dem Licht kannst du nicht entkommen, <Spielername>.
Spieler tot: &#8222;Jetzt hast du die Macht des Lichts am eigenen Leib erfahren."
Spezialfähigkeit: &#8222;Wie wollt ihr dagegen bestehen?"
Enrage: &#8222;Spürt den Zorn der Heiligen!"


Phase 2 (66 -> 33%):

 Schutzpaladin


Aggro: &#8222;Mein Schild auf deinen Kopf, was meint ihr, <Spielername>?"
Spieler tot: &#8222;Ein lachhafter Versuch, meine Rüstung zu zerstören, <Spielername>. &#8222;
Spezialfähigkeit: &#8222;Spürt den Hammer der Gerechtigkeit!"
Enrage: &#8222;Durch das Licht, sterbt!"



 Phase 3(33 -> 0%):

 Vergeltungspaladin:


Aggro: &#8222;Lernt, was Licht heißt, <Spielername>."
Spieler tot: &#8222;Werdet durch das Licht gereinigt!"
Spezialfähigkeit: &#8222;Dem göttlichen Sturm entgeht nichts!"
Enrage: &#8222;Gut, aber nicht gut genug."
Boss tot: &#8222;Ihr...habt...das...Licht...geschlagen...Unglaublich..." *Paladin stirbt*


----------



## Howjin15 (12. Juli 2010)

*Aggro**:*Ja Hallo ersteinmal...
*Ein Spieler stirb: *Panama passieren...
*Spezialattacke:*Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht!
*Enrage:* Das kastrieren beim Rasieren, das Panama passieren!
*Tod:*The Show....must....go on!


----------



## Thaldor (12. Juli 2010)

Mein Bossfight würde genau 1:00 bis zum Enrage dauern und man könnte mich nur zwischen 0:50 und 1:00 wirklich besiegen können, da der Song ab 0:50 zu Ende ist. Und währenddessen würde ich das da singen -----> 

At first I was afraid I was petrified 
Kept thinkin' I could never live without you by my side; 
But then I spent so many nights thinkin' how you did me wrong 
And I grew strong and I learned how to get along

 And so you're back from outer space 
I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face 
I should have changed that stupid lock 
I should have made you leave your key 
If I had known for just one second you'd be back to bother me

 Go on now, go walk out the door 
Just turn around now 'cause you're not welcome anymore 
Weren't you the one who tried to hurt me with goodbye 
You'd think I crumble you'd think I'd lain down and died

 Oh no, not I, I will survive!




Für jeden ders nicht kennt -------> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLKk00OYKhU


----------



## pat-pumukl (12. Juli 2010)

he gailer Thread muss man lassn^^

Aggro: Ihr werdet ... mom schnell nachlesen
Ein Spieler stirbt: Kommt davon wenn ihr mich nicht spicken lässt *zungerausstreck*
Spezialattacke: Schule gefährdet die Gesundheit!!! (mehrere Türen öffnen sich und es strömen wild gewordene Lehrer herein die alle mit fetten Mathebüchern umsichschlagen^^)
Enrange:Horst mag keine Gnome. Und Euch mag er auch nich! SCHADAAAAA!!!^^ ... *hust* wo hab ich das den bloß her?^^*hust*
Tod: Es gibt Tage da verliert man. Und es gibt Tage da gewinnen die anderen ... Moment ma ... *tot*


----------



## Kiffat (12. Juli 2010)

*AGGRO:* Here comes the pain bitch! ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UayZPamDh1E )
*Ein Spieler stirbt: *Whos bad??? (MJ INC)
*Spezialattacke: *Fuck YEAH! ;O*
Enrage: LOOOONGCAT IS LOOOOOONG!
Tod: *BULLSHIT! ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmLAj9iIfQk )


----------



## Sliverslash (12. Juli 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> oder als anfang: Schon wieder Mittwoch?



loooool xD


----------



## Samaraner (12. Juli 2010)

Der Joker als Endboss. Witzig sind die Sachen nur, wenn man den Zusammenhang kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also viel Vergnügen an die Batman- oder besser Jokerfans:

Aggro: Haben Sie je bei blassem Mondlicht mit dem Teufel getanzt? 
Ein Spieler stirbt: Ich bin schon einmal tot gewesen, es ist sehr befreiend. Du solltest es als eine Art... Thrapie sehen. 
Spezialattacke: Bob, Kanone.
Enrange: Vielleicht sollten wir ihnen... ein paar Tage Bedenkzeit geben... Nein? Lieber gleich killen? Ja, OK
Tod: Wenn du schon gehen mußt, dann mit einem Lächeln.


----------



## Isaya (12. Juli 2010)

pat-pumukl schrieb:


> Enrange:Horst mag keine Gnome. Und Euch mag er auch nich! SCHADAAAAA!!!^^ ... *hust* wo hab ich das den bloß her?^^*hust*



Puh... Hm... Ehm... Woher soll ich das wissen?^^


Horst mag keine Vorspannmusik, aber er ist ein großer, starker Krieger!

(Allimania, das hör' ich immer wieder. Allimania, die Geschichte reißt mich mit [...])


----------



## Tokenlord (12. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> und schonwieder nen thread ausgebuddelt


Nö als ich gepostet hab wars erst ne Woche alt. Und davor wurde regelmäßig was gepostet. Nächstes mal nicht nur die erste Seite anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pat-pumukl (12. Juli 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Puh... Hm... Ehm... Woher soll ich das wissen?^^
> 
> 
> Horst mag keine Vorspannmusik, aber er ist ein großer, starker Krieger!
> ...



Allimania^^ wann bring die endlich nen neuen Teil raus >,<^^


----------



## St0rmstrike (12. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
<Kan Acke>
AGGRO:* Ey alla halt doch einfach mal deine Fresse Kollege!
*Ein Spieler stirbt: *Nix gibts Kollege! Du kacknoob sockelst lieber mal mehr Movement, und ein bissl Skill auf die Brust verzaubern wär auch net schlecht !
*Spezialattacke: *Alda wart ab ich hol Hakan!*
Enrage: Oida wie isch abgäääääääääääääähh!!!
Tod: *Alla Lan des nächste mal komm ich mit Achmed Murat Fatih und schlag sie![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Deasaster (12. Juli 2010)

Aggro: Kennt ihr Anne? Anne Fresse!!!
Spieler tot: Klatsch Bumm, der kennt jetzt Anne!
Spezial Attacke: Zeit um ein paar Ärsche einzutreten.
Beserker: Jaaaa, ich komme!
Tod: Noch nicht, ich bin hier noch nicht fert....


----------



## Furuba (12. Juli 2010)

Aggro: Habt ihr Gnome dabei? Jaaaaaaaaaaaa..... / Wie schadeeee...
Ein spieler stirbt: Huuuuiiiiii...Gnom tod! / Huuuuiiiiii...
Spezialattacke: Was ist das unter meinem Fuß? Auuuuuuuu...Nicht schon wieder Irokesen
Enrage: Hoppla was ist das den?
Tod: Neeeein...wie...sooo...trifft man...diese elenden Gnome....niiiiiiiicht / Neeeein...bringt...bei nächsten...mal Gnome....mit

Und das alles mit der Sprache von Fauldarm oder Modermiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djjd (12. Juli 2010)

Aggro: hm ich setz mir mal ss
Ein Spieler stirbt: opfer der verdammnis 
Spezialattacke: höllenfeuerregen aus dem infernos kommen 
Enrage: metamorphose zu so nem aoe totem dämon cara endboss und sagen spühr die hitze mann ^^
Tod: seelenstein benutzen und mit 1% aufstehn xD fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..


----------



## Quovenja (13. Juli 2010)

Aggro: DERP DERP DE DERP!!1!one
Ein Spieler stirbterp Da Derp
Spezialattacke: Derp De Derpa Doo
Enrage: DEEEEEEEEEEERP!!!
Tod: De... Deeerp.


----------



## StixOne (13. Juli 2010)

Aggro: Ach sie suchen Streit?
Ein Spieler stirbt: Booojaka
Spezialattacke: KAAAA MEEEE HAAA MEEE HAAAAAAAA
Enrage: Es gibt nur eine Wahrheit und ich finde sie man nennt mich DETEKTIV CONAN !!!!!
Tod: Ha mich könnt Ihr nicht töten.... mhm komisches Gefühl... habt Ihr eventuell???... AHHHHHHHHHHH.... I'll be back !


----------



## Schmaladin (13. Juli 2010)

Blutelf Pala


Aggro: Wer zuerst kommt, heult zuerst.

Ein Spieler stirbt: *Der Hammer der Gerechtigkeit ist Geschlechtsneutral*

Spezialattacke: Bubble (geh mal schnell Pinkeln)

Enrage: Oh krieg eine Beta einladung muss mich beeilen.

Tod: *Oh scheisse hatte nen LAG.* Oder wenn alle Raider noch am Leben sind: *Ihr Cheater............*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Char ist ein Orkkrieger. Vom Kampfverlauf ähnelt er verschiedenen Bossen (Gruul, Fauldarm, Najentus, Der Herod (Endboss aus der Waffenkammer aus dem Kloster)).

*Aggro:* You wanna die? Well, let's dance!
*Ein Spieler stibrt:* You're not prepared!
*Spezialattacke:* (1) It starts to become lame! Let's get a little bit faster! *fängt an zu wirbeln* (2) Eat this! *wirft die Waffe*
*Enrage:* It's over... ROUNDHOUSEKICK!!! *wird groß und rot und wirbelt*
*Tot:* Please, dont... leave me... alone....... *stirbt*

*Spezialfähigkeit1:* Der Boss wirbelt 3 sek. auf der Stelle und alle die ihm zu nahe kommen werden zurückgeschleudert und erleiden ne Menge Schaden und das Angriffstempo erhöht sich um 10%. Tritt alle 60 sek. auf. (Nachdem das Wirbeln geendet hat startet der Timer neu.)

*Spezialfähigkeit2:* Der Boss wirft seine Waffe auf einen zufälligen Spieler, nagelt ihn damit an den Boden und verursacht starken Initialschaden plus einen nachfolgenden DoT (solange die Waffe im Spieler steckt). Die Waffe muss schnellstmöglich aus dem Spieler gezogen werden, da der DoT sehr viel Schaden im Sekundentakt macht, (ähnlich wie bei Najentus in BT) und *KANN* auf den Boss zurückgeworfen werden. Wenn die Waffe zurückgeworfen wird, wird der Boss für 20 sek. geschwächt und erleidet 50% mehr Schaden. Tritt alle 60 sek. auf, jedoch 30 sek. zeitversetzt zum Wirbeln. Es gibt ein Achievment, dass man den Boss legt, ohne ein einziges Mal die Waffe vom Boss zurückzuwerfen. Wird erst nach dem ersten Wirbeln aktiv.

Enrage-Timer liegt bei 10 Min. Nach diesen 10 Min wird der Boss groß und rot, wirbelt auf der Stelle und verteilt Roundhousekicks die jeden Spieler im Raum treffen und sofort töten.

Der Nahkampfschaden vom Boss ist sehr stark, aber anfänglich nicht sehr schnell.

Die HP des Bosses sind ziemlich hoch, so dass ne Menge DPS vorhanden sein muss (ähnlich wie bei Fauldarm).



Meine kleine bescheidene Idee^^
*Kritik* und/oder _Lob_ gerne gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Note of dead (13. Juli 2010)

Aggro: AUA warum schlagst du mir gegen mein knie
Ein Spieler stirbt: komm zu mama ja komm meine kleine muschi miezzz miezzz miezzz 
Spezialattacke: Cooky gib mir die kettensäge
Enrage: Welches messer nehm ich 
Tod: Hab ich noch einen 50/50 joker *die*


----------



## Siddies (13. Juli 2010)

Juhuu mein erster Beitrag auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aggro: Ich hab euch seit einer halben Stunde gesehen, lauf hier dumm im Kreis herum, seh euch zu wie ihr euch bereit macht, ihr rennt auf mich zu, ich muss wohl irgendwen hauen...

Spieler stirbt: Schon wieder so ein Movementkrüppel...

Spezialfähigkeit: Seid so lieb und stellt euch in den Kreis rein, bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enrage: Ich hab Karten für Silvester!

Tot: Der Loot ist in der Kiste! Braucht mir gar net ... den Arm in Hintern .... stecken ...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Juli 2010)

Also mein Ally-Char wird in Tausenwinter tatsächlich zum Boss (der Buff bringt mich schonmal auf 200k HP).

Fähigkeiten: Nicht tankbar, geht sofort enrage, unterbricht Zauber, veringert erlitenden Schaden bei low-hp


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Juli 2010)

Aggro: Haut ab ihr fiesen Wichser, sonst klatscht et.

Spieler stirbt: Das haste nun davon, du Nassbirne.

Spezialattacke: Ich glaub, ich muß euch ma meinen neuesten Fausttanz vorführen.

Enrage: Jetzt will ich aber auch ma Kaeptn sein.

Tod: Ihr seid so bös.


Gestern erst wieder SiW geguckt, einfach herrlich.


----------



## Ultimate_500 (13. Juli 2010)

Aggro:Jezt werdet ihr sterben törichte narren

Spieler stirbt:einer ist tot 4 bleiben noch muhahaha

Spetialattake: kommt kommt meine diener und zermetzelt sie (ich würde dan Defias spwanen 1ne min lang immer 10 defias (elite)

Enrage:ihr wollt nicht sterben dan erzittert von meinem wütenden gebrüll ihr narren (wütedes gebrüll: alle atribute um 500 erhöt und lvl heroisch)

tot: ihr habt mich besiegt ihr tapferen helden von azeroth und naja bin halt tot nich war tija dan nemt mal mein loot und haut hab


----------



## pastranora (13. Juli 2010)

Aggro: Du merkst plötzlich wie sich ein Besenstiel in deinen Ars... bohrt
Ein Spieler stirbt: ups bin auf was getretten
Spezialattacke: Bildschirm wird schwar und ein Bild von Westerwelle erscheint mit den Ziel dem Spieler zum kotzen zu bringen
Enrage: Es erscheint Mohamed neben dem Boss und tötet alle ungläubigen danach geht er mit dem rest Kaffee trinken Enragetimer 12 min
Tod: Du hast mich getötet und damit bewiesen das du kein RL hast. GZ wir sehen uns morgen wieder zu üblichen Zeit oder?


----------



## Mograin (19. März 2011)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Boss: The King Of Hyrule
> Level: Bosslevel
> HP: Over 9000 Mio
> 
> ...



Captain Falcon wird keine sterbe sound haben weil Captain Falcon mit der macht der awesomeness erfüllt ist und damit unbesiegbar ^^


----------



## Mograin (19. März 2011)

Also wenn mein Todesritter ein Boss wäre wäre er verdammt Faul und würde lieber schlafen

Aggro:....Muss...töten...so...anstrengen*Gähnt*
Ein Spieler stirbt:...Hoffendlich...Meister...Erlaubt...jetzt...wieder....schlafen
Spezialattacke:...der...Tod...naht
Enrage:...Ich...tötet...den...kleinen<Volk>
Tod:*Fällt mit 1 hp schlafend um und eine Kister voller loot erscheint*


----------



## Ghulchen (19. März 2011)

Als Bossbegegnung habe ich mir ausgedacht 5 Gegner: Todesritter, Schattenpriester, Dunkle Waldläuferin, Totenbeschwörer und Lich
Ja ich bin Geißel Fan


*Todesritter*

Aggro: Ah. neue Soldaten für die Geißel. Aber zuerst müssen wir den Fehler beheben das ihr noch lebendig seid.
Spieler Stirbt: Schon wieder ein Neuer Rekrut (Ein Ghul erscheint)
Spezial: Niemand entkommt dem Zorn des Lichkönigs (castet eine Todesmantelsalve)
Enrage: Langsam wird es Langweilig. Bringen wir es Doch schnell zu ende.
Tod: Ihr seid Erbärmlich (castet Entweihung, Spieler werden handlungsunfähig) aber für euren Mut werde ich euch am Leben lassen. Doch falls ihr mir je wieder begenet werdet ihr das hier brauchen (deutet auf eine Kiste in der sich der Loot befindet und verschwindet durch ein schwarzes Tor).

*Totenbeschwörer:*

Spieler stirbt : Ein neuer Verdammter
Spezial : Erhebt euch Soldaten kämpft für euren neuen Meister ( Viele Untoten kommen aus Gruben)
Tod : Nein ich will nicht Untot sein, ich will weiterhin die Kontrolle haben. (Todesritter) Das ist die Strafe für euer Versagen

*Lich:*

Spieler Stirbt: Gebt euch dem Untod hin, es ist Fantastisch
Spezial : Tod, Verderben, Seuche das ist das Schicksal der Welt ( Castet Tod und Verfall)
Tod : Ich werde schon bald Wiederkehren.


*Dunkle Waldläuferin:*

Spieler Stirbt: Neues futter für meine Bestien.
Spezial : Spürt ihr wie das Gift durch eure Adern fließt. (Verschiesst Giftpfeile)
Tod : Nein, wer kümmert sich denn nun um meine Tierchen?


*Schattenpriesterin:* 

Spieler Stirbt: Wo ist euer Licht nun?
Spezial : Seht in die Finsternis (Voidzonen entstehen)
Spezial 2: Schatten nehmen , Schatten geben. ( Zieht den Spielern der Gruppe Leben ab und gibt es den anderen Bossen.
Tod: Endlich bin ich frei....... (Todesritter) Fragt sich nur wie lange.


----------

